# Suche gute Kamera



## Rage1988 (8. Februar 2018)

Hallo an alle Hobby Fotografen 

ich habe seit Jahren eine Nikon DSLR mit verschiedenen Objektiven. Mit der Kamera selbst und den Bildern bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Mich kotzt aber das ständige Wechseln der Objektive an.
Als ich in Island war, wo das Wetter nass, kalt und windig ist, musste ich öfters das Objektiv im größten Sturm wechseln.
Das war total mühsam, weil ich immer aufpasssen musste, dass das Innenleben trocken blieb. 
Als ich auf einem Fischerboot draußen am Meer war, mit extremen Wellengang, war an einen Wechsel gar nicht zu denken, weshalb mir das perfekte Wal Bild verwehrt blieb.
Auch sonst kann man die Kamera nicht mal eben mitnehmen, da man immer alle Objetive braucht, wenn man verschiedene Situationen fotografieren will.

Bilder mit dem Handy mache ich nur, wenn es ein Schnappschuss sein soll bzw. wenn ich das Bild nur am Handy anschaue.
Ursprünglich habe ich mich extrem für die Sony Alpha 6000 interessiert, allerdings bleibt mir da das Wechseln der Objektive nicht erspart.

Deswegen bin ich auf der Suche nach einer praktischeren Kamera und bin dabei bei den Bridgekameras hängen geblieben.

Genauer gesagt bei zwei Modellen:

1. Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ1000
2. Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-HX400V

Die Panasonic bietet durch den großen 1" Sensor die besseren Bilder, auch bei geinger Helligkeit. Außerdem ist der Sucher wesentlich besser, der Bildschirm mehr Schwenkbar und man kann sehr gute Videos aufnehmen (auch in 4K, aber das brauche ich nicht). Dafür kostet sie über 500€ und hat "nur" einen optischen Zoom von 16x.

Die Sony macht (anscheinend) gute Bilder, die aber gerade bei schlechterem Licht schnell anfangen zu rauschen. Bis ISO 800 sind die Bilder gut, ab ISO 800 sieht man Rauschen (zumindest auf Bildern von Testern). Der Sucher ist wohl so schlecht, dass er überflüssig ist, der Bildschirm lässt sich nur begrenzt neigen und man kann Videos "nur" in HD aufnehmen (was mir aber reichen würde).  Dafür ist die Kamera fast 200€ günstiger und hat einen optischen Zoom von 50x.

Hat hier vielleicht jemand eine der beiden Kameras und kann berichten bzw. vielleicht sogar Bilder zeigen?
Kann jemand vielleicht noch andere Kameras empfehlen?

Danke!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Wieso willst du eigentlich eine bridge-kamera? Wenn es dir nur um den zoom-bereich geht, kannst du auch ein  sigma 18-300 für deine nikon holen.
Mit welchen objektiven fotografierst du denn derzeit?


----------



## fotoman (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Ein Kollege von mir hat die Pana FZ2000 und ist begeistert davon. Seine Bilder sehen auf dem FullHD Monitor gut aus, was aber technnisch mit der Kamera möglich ist, sieht man damit nicht.

Die Sony ist hier zwar nicht dabei, aber Du kannst zumindest den Bildvergelich zwischen Deiner Nikon DSLR (oder einer sensormäßig vergleichbaren) und der Pana durchführen. Das Ergebnis hängt dann einzig von Deinen überwiegenden Einsätzen ab.
Fixed-lens filmmaking: Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ2500/FZ2000 Review: Digital Photography Review

Für mich wäre die Pana selbst im Vergleich zur meiner DX-DSLR nichts, dafür bin ich selbst im Sommer/Herbst viel zu oft auch im Freien mit ISO 400 und mehr unterwegs (vergleiche einfach mal das grüne Gestrüpp oder die Haare der Portraits). Aber natürlich muss nicht jeder Wert auf die 100% Ansicht legen. Ich beschneide meine Bilder halt oft vom Hoch- ins Querformat und dann bin ich mit 16-24 MPix und meinem schon etwas ältern WQHD Monitor schnell am Ende. Insb., wenn ich die Bilder nicht bei 100%-Ansicht nutzen kann.

Dazu dann die gigantische Akkukapazität (die dürfte bei der Sony aus dem Jahr 2014 auch nicht besser sein), was den Gewichts und Größenvorteil gegenüber einer DSLR+zwei Objetkive fast wieder zu Nichte macht. Immerhin kostet auch der einfache Blick durch den Sucher oder das Zoomen Strom.

Apropos Zoom (da Du erwähnst, dass Du wegen fehlendem Objektivwechsel Bilder verloren haben willst): schau Dir mal auf Youtube an, wie langsam der elektronische Zoom ist. Action wollte ich damit nicht fotografieren müssen, selbst wenn der AF das u.U. mitmacht.

Ob man dann wirklich freihand die Brennweite der Sony auch nur ansatzweise nutzen kann, hängt wieder von Deine Motiven und den Umgebungen ab. Es ist ja nicht nur die Verwackelungsgefahr (der IS kann nicht alles ausgleichen, je kleiner die Sensoren und damit die Pixel sind, um so schwieriger wird es), sondern auch Luftflimmern oder einfach nur Dreck/Staub in der Luft.

Insg. frage ich mich auch durchaus, was Du an Bildqualität erwartest. Einerseits liest sich das "kostet sie über 500€" eher negativ (bei der Technik und Optik, die da verbaut ist, finde ich das eher wenig), andererseits hast Du eine DSLR zum Vergleich. Und da Du ständig Objektive wechselst, wirst Du wohl nicht nur ein 16-300 als Vergleich haben, sondern eher Objektive, welche die Leistung der Kamera auch ansatzweise ausnutzen können.

Dass Du am Ende auch einiges an Möglichketn mit der Schärfentiefe gegenüber einer DSLR mit lichtstrkemObjektiv verliert, mag für Dich sogar ein Vorteil sein. Interssant dann auch noch die Aussage in einem YT-Video, dass man die FZ1000 nur bis f8 abblenden kann.



> Bis ISO 800 sind die Bilder gut, ab ISO 800 sieht man Rauschen (zumindest auf Bildern von Testern)


Kennst Du die Tester oder zumindest deren Art zu testen. Selbst auf der oben verlinkte Seite würde ich nur RAW vergleichen. Noch nicht einmal dpreview bekommt es hin, die Kameras für JPG alle optimal einzustellen. Viele Testseiten nutzen einfach die meist unterirdisch schlechten Standardsettings der Kamerahersteller. Das führt dann entweder zu matschigen Bildern schon bei mittleren ISO-Werten (ISO 400-1600) oder zu grauenhaft überschärften Ergenissen in Bonbonfarben. Oder die Tester (und vor allem gerne User in Fotoforen) bearbeiten die Bilder irgendwie nach ohne dies anzugeben, nutzen einen ungenannten Raw-Konverter usw. Dies u.U. noch gepaart mit Einstellungen, die zwar für mittlere ISO-Werte vorteilhaft sind, aber nur wenig mit dem normalen Einsatzgebiet solcher Einstellungen zu tun haben.


----------



## Rage1988 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wieso willst du eigentlich eine bridge-kamera? Wenn es dir nur um den zoom-bereich geht, kannst du auch ein  sigma 18-300 für deine nikon holen.
> Mit welchen objektiven fotografierst du denn derzeit?



Klar könnte ich mir ein 18-300 Objektiv kaufen, was mach ich dann aber bei Makros?
Eine Bridge Kamera deckt eben den kompletten Bereich ab, von Makro bis 400mm (die FZ1000), ohne das ich auch nur einmal das Objektiv wechseln muss.
Das ist einfach praktisch, wenn man spontan etwas fotografieren möchte.
Bei der DSLR muss man sich entweder auf ein Objektiv festlegen und hat dann evtl. das falsche dabei, oder man muss eine Tasche mit Objektiven mitnehmen und die Objektive wechseln.

Ich habe aktuell das Nikkor 55-200 und Nikkor 18-55 (war damals bei der Kamera dabei).

@fotoman: Danke für die Info, die FZ2000 ist vom Sensor her identisch zur FZ1000.
Ich weiß auch nicht genau, was ich erwarte. Ich suche, glaube ich, etwas, was es nicht gibt. Eine Bridgekamera, die an DSLR Qualität herankommt. Das mit dem Preis über 500€ ist nicht wirklich ein Nachteil, sondern war eher als Nachteil gegenüber der Sony HXV400 gedacht.

Gerade habe ich noch die Sony DSC-RX10 entdeckt, die scheint noch besser als die FZ1000 zu sein. Leider haben die Elektronikfachmärkte hier keine dieser Kameras da, weshalb ich sie nicht testen kann.


----------



## fotoman (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Klar könnte ich mir ein 18-300 Objektiv kaufen, was mach ich dann aber bei Makros?


Makros und keine Zeit zum Objektivwechsel? Das mag ja noch bei Nahaufnahmen von Schmetterlingen mit einer Festbrennweite der Fall sein, ob da aber ein elektromnischer Zoom mitkommt ohne die Tierchen zu verjagen?

Sonst nimmt man sowas wie das
Tamron 16-300mm 3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD Macro für Nikon F schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder gar
Tamron 18-400mm 3.5-6.3 Di II VC HLD für Nikon F schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und kommt immerhin auf einen Abbildungsmaßstab von 1:2,9. Makros mit 1:1  wird man wohl nur absolut selten freihand schießen, womit sich das  "spontan" m.M.n. erledigt hat. Mehr Makro bieten Deine Objektive derzeit  auch nicht, das 18-55 kommt ebenfalls auf 1:2,9, das 55-200 sogar nur auf Faktor 1:4,3.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Eine Bridge Kamera deckt eben den kompletten Bereich ab, von Makro bis 400mm (die FZ1000), ohne das ich auch nur einmal das Objektiv wechseln muss.


Ja, sie deckt alles irgendwie ab. Wenn das "irgendwie" für Deine Anpsrüche genügt (wie gesagt, meinem Kollegen genügt es vollkommen, er hat sie genau aus den von Dir genanten Gründen gekauft), dann ist so eine Kamera die bessere Lösung.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach praktisch, wenn man spontan etwas fotografieren möchte.


Spontan? Entweder, Du trägst die schussbereit über der Schulter oder Du musst sie auspacken, u.U. auch noch passend einstellen (mag aber an meiner Unfähigkeit liegen, dass ich noch mit keiner Belichtungsaustomatik bei DSLRs ohne Mitdenken zurecht kam) und bei einer Bridge mit Motorzoom auch noch auf die passende Brennweite warten. Da ist nichts mit mal eben das Zoom von der kürzestemn auf die längste Brennweite "geknallt", parallelm schon mit dem AF das Motiv erfasst und sofort auslösen.

Obwohl ich den Objektivwechsel bei den Nikno DSLRs hasse (da fand ich Canon erheblich angenehmer), hatte ich mit dem Wechsel noch nie Probleme. Dort, wo es aus Umgebungsgründen Schwierigkeiten geben könnte, würde ich selbst meine abgedichtete DSLR nicht auspacken.

Wenn die Ausagen in den Kommentaren hier
Testbericht zur Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ1000 | Testberichte | dkamera.de | Das Digitalkamera-Magazin
stimmen sollten, hätte ich eine FZ1000 dort schon lange vorher gut im Rucksack verstaut. Kein Spritzwasserschutz, damit hat sich das Zoomen mit der FZ1000 schon im Nieselregel oder leichten Schneefall erledigt.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht genau, was ich erwarte. Ich suche, glaube ich, etwas, was es nicht gibt. Eine Bridgekamera, die an DSLR Qualität herankommt. Das mit dem Preis über 500€ ist nicht wirklich ein Nachteil, sondern war eher als Nachteil gegenüber der Sony HXV400 gedacht.


Die FZ1000/2000 sind keineswegs schlecht (die Sony kenne ich überhaupt nicht). Wenn man sich mit den Eigenheiten anfreunden kann, dann mag sie für Dich die bessere Kamera sein wie eine DSLR.

Mir wäre so eine Kamera als Ersatz für meine DSLRs immer noch viel zu groß und schwer und ich wäre am Ende doch nicht mit den Ergebnissen zufrieden. U.A. aus genau dem Grund (schlechte Bildqualität) habe ich schon vor 10 Jahren mein 18-200 nach ein paar Einsätzlich zu Hause gelassen und doch wieder ein paar kg an Objektiven mitgeschleppt. Spätestejns seitdem kenne ich meine Vorlieben und Ansprüche gut genug, um für mich zu wissen, was ich möchte und wo ist schon seit langem keine Bilder mehr mache.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Gerade habe ich noch die Sony DSC-RX10 entdeckt, die scheint noch besser als die FZ1000 zu sein. Leider haben die Elektronikfachmärkte hier keine dieser Kameras da, weshalb ich sie nicht testen kann.


Von der RX10 gibt es mittlerweile 4 Versionen, von denen nur die III und IV wirklich viel Brennweite im Telebereich liefern. Und dann ist man gleich bei 1300 Euro. Dafür nehme ich gerne meine DSLR mitsamt ein paar kg Objektiven mit.

Falls Du es noch nicht bedacht haben solltest: Dein 55-200 liefert physikalisch diese Brennweite, entspricht an der DX DSLR also in Etwa einem 82-300 Objektiv (bei KB). Die Angaben bei den Bridges sind dagegen schon auf KB schon umgerechnet. Mit der RX10 und RX10 II machst Du also einen Rückschritt.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



fotoman schrieb:


> Makros und keine Zeit zum Objektivwechsel? Das mag ja noch bei Nahaufnahmen von Schmetterlingen mit einer Festbrennweite der Fall sein, ob da aber ein elektromnischer Zoom mitkommt ohne die Tierchen zu verjagen?


Es geht mir weniger um die Zeit, die ich brauche um das Objektiv zu wechseln, als um die ganzen Objektive, die ich dabei haben muss. Wenn ich unterweg bin, dann sage ich mir nicht: "So, heute fotografiere ich nur Makros".
Wenn ich nur das Makro Objektiv dabei hätte und ich würde eine andere Gelegenheit für ein tolles Foto sehen, dann hätte ich pech gehabt.
Gleiches gilt u.a. für das Boot in Island. Für das Geschehen auf dem Boot brauchte ich das 18-55. Für die Wale, die zu weit weg waren, brauchte ich das 55-200. Allerdings hat das Schiff so geschaukelt, die Wellen sind bis an Deck und ich hatte so einen dicken Kälteanzug an, wodurch ich das Objektiv nicht wechseln konnte.



fotoman schrieb:


> Ja, sie deckt alles irgendwie ab. Wenn das "irgendwie" für Deine Anpsrüche genügt (wie gesagt, meinem Kollegen genügt es vollkommen, er hat sie genau aus den von Dir genanten Gründen gekauft), dann ist so eine Kamera die bessere Lösung.



Das Problem ist, dass es so viele Tests und Bewertungen gibt und bei allen steht etwas anderes. Leider kann ich keine der Kameras irgendwo testen, weil kein Einzehandel in der Umgebung diese Kameras da hat.
Ich würde ungern 3 Kameras im Internet bestellen, testen und wieder zurückschicken. Sowas mache ich nicht. Aus diesem Grund bin ich eben auf andere Meinungen angewiesen.
Die Bridgekameras mit den 1" Sensoren machen auf jeden Fall bis ISO 800 sehr gute Fotos. Therotisch sollte mir das reichen, allerdings bin ich jemand, der selbst bei schlechtem Licht lieber ohne Blitz fotografiert. D.h. bei ISO über 800 hätte ich bei den Bridgekameras ein Rauschen. Wie arg das ist und ob mich das stört, weiß ich nicht. Ich konnte bisher nur anhand von Testbildern urteilen.



fotoman schrieb:


> Spontan? Entweder, Du trägst die schussbereit über der Schulter oder Du musst sie auspacken, u.U. auch noch passend einstellen (mag aber an meiner Unfähigkeit liegen, dass ich noch mit keiner Belichtungsaustomatik bei DSLRs ohne Mitdenken zurecht kam) und bei einer Bridge mit Motorzoom auch noch auf die passende Brennweite warten. Da ist nichts mit mal eben das Zoom von der kürzestemn auf die längste Brennweite "geknallt", parallelm schon mit dem AF das Motiv erfasst und sofort auslösen.



Mit spontan meine ich, dass ich eine Gelegenheit für ein Foto sehe und dann nicht erst das aktuelle Objektiv abschrauben, Tasche auf, neues Objektiv raus, Tasche zu möchte.
Im Urlaub bspw. musste man immer eine Tasche mitnehmen um eines der beiden Objektive zu verstauen. Jetzt wollte  ich etwas in der Ferne fotografieren, also brauchte ich das 55-200.
Dann wollte ich ein Gruppenfoto machen, also musste ich zum 18-55 wechseln. Selbst wenn man nur einmal 10 Minuten irgendwo hinlaufen wollte, musste man irgendeine Tasche für eines der Objektive mitnehmen.
Es in der Hand zu halten, bei unwegsamen Gelände, ist keine Option.
Makros kan ich eh nicht machen, weil ich kein passendes Objektiv habe. Wenn ich es hätte, müsste ich zwischen 3 Objektiven wechseln 



fotoman schrieb:


> Dort, wo es aus Umgebungsgründen Schwierigkeiten geben könnte, würde ich selbst meine abgedichtete DSLR nicht auspacken.



Ich habe schon oft meine Nikon (auch wenn sie Staub- und Spritzwasserdicht ist), in eine durchsichtige Plastiktüte gewickelt, wenn ich bei Wasserfällen oder im starken Regen war. Das Objektiv habe ich so eingewickelt, dass ich noch eine klare Sicht hatte. 
Das hat immer bestens funktioniert 



fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn die Ausagen in den Kommentaren hier
> Testbericht zur Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ1000 | Testberichte | dkamera.de | Das Digitalkamera-Magazin
> stimmen sollten, hätte ich eine FZ1000 dort schon lange vorher gut im Rucksack verstaut. Kein Spritzwasserschutz, damit hat sich das Zoomen mit der FZ1000 schon im Nieselregel oder leichten Schneefall erledigt.



Das habe ich auch schon gelesen und das hat mich auch grübeln lassen.




fotoman schrieb:


> Mir wäre so eine Kamera als Ersatz für meine DSLRs immer noch viel zu groß und schwer und ich wäre am Ende doch nicht mit den Ergebnissen zufrieden.



Das gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht und das sind auch noch die Punkte, warum ich noch keine Bridgekamera gekauft habe und warum ich mit der Sony Alpha 6000 geliebäugelt habe.
Die Vorteile der Sony Alpha 6000 sind auf jeden Fall die guten Bilder, die Handlichkeit der Kamera und die Handlichkeit der Objektive. Zumindest das 16-50, das bei der Alpha 6000 dabei ist, ist ca. die Hälfte meines Nikkor 18-55. Sony Alpha 6000 inkl. Objektiv sind vom Volumen her auch nur ca. die Hälfte meiner DSLR inkl. Objektiv.



fotoman schrieb:


> Falls Du es noch nicht bedacht haben solltest: Dein 55-200 liefert physikalisch diese Brennweite, entspricht an der DX DSLR also in Etwa einem 82-300 Objektiv (bei KB). Die Angaben bei den Bridges sind dagegen schon auf KB schon umgerechnet. Mit der RX10 und RX10 II machst Du also einen Rückschritt.



Das habe ich schon bedacht, was für mich auch wieder ein großer Nachteil der RX10 ist. Auch die unterschiedlichen Versionen der RX10 habe ich näher betrachtet. Der aktuelle Preis der RX10 wäre noch in Ordnung, wobei das auch schons ehr viel für so eine Kamera ist. Alles was drüber ist, würde ich nicht für eine Bridgekameras ausgeben.

Mir war klar, dass ich irgenwie nicht auf einen Nenner kommen werde 
Ich suche irgendwie die eierlegende Wollmmilchsau. Sehr gute Bilder, guter optischer Zoom, max 700€ 

Ich schaue mal, ob ich die FZ1000 irgendwo in die Finger bekommen kann. Erst wenn ich selbst ein paar Fotos damit gemacht habe, kann ich beurteilen, ob es ausreicht.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

So, ich war heute etwas unterwegs und habe die FZ1000 gefunden 

Also sie ist echt ein Schwergewicht, das hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Dafür fokussiert sie sehr schnell, auch bei max. Zoom. Da habe ich im Internet schon andere Meinungen gelesen.
Ich habe die Sony Alpha 6000 schon ausgiebig testen können und vom Empfinden her fokkusiert sie nicht wesentlich schneller.
Bei der FZ1000 wirkt alles aufgeräumter und das Menü ist übersichtlich. Nach 2 Minuten habe ich mich super zurechtgefunden. Bei der Alpha 6000 wusste ich selbst nach einer halben Stunde noch nicht, wo ich was einstelle.
Außerdem funktioniert das Menü der Alpha 6000 wesentlich langsamer. Im Menü der FZ1000 geht alles sehr flott.

Der Sucher der FZ1000 ist absolut spitze, da kann der Sucher der Alpha 6000 auch nicht mithalten.

Die Zoomgeschwindigkeit der FZ1000 ist auch absolut in Ordnung und ist gefühlt genauso schnell wie der Zoom der Alpha 6000.
DIe Makros der FZ1000 sahen auf den ersten Blick auch sehr gut aus. Bis einschließlich ISO 800 sind die Fotos der FZ1000 spitze, bis 1600 in Ordnung.
Das Rauschen könnte man aber auch durch naträgliche Bearbeitung verringern.

Die Kamera ist zwar sehr groß, aber durch meine größeren Hände komme ich damit besser zurecht als mit der Alpha 6000.

Meine Entscheidung ist jetzt auf die FZ1000 gefallen. Die Sony RX10 fällt raus, weil sie nur einen 8x Zoom bietet. Die Sony Alpha konnte mich nicht überzeugen.


----------



## onlygaming (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Ich suche momentan auch eine Kamera für Fotos an der Rennstrecke, bin aber ein absoluter Kamera Noob. Aktuell habe ich eine D5300 mit dem 18-55mm Kit Objektiv und ein 70-300mm Tele drin für Zoom an der Rennstrecke.... Mehr als 700€ möchte ich jedoch ungern ausgeben.....

Jedoch sollte sich die Kamera auch für Urlaubsfotos geeignet sein. 
Hat da jemand ein paar Ratschläge?

Eine FZ-1000 sieht ganz  interessant aus, die schau ich mir mal näher an. Die P900 hat halt den suuuuuuuper Zoom aber soll nicht überall glänzen laut YouTubern.


----------



## XT1024 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

P900: Mikroskopischer Sensor und 2 verdammte Meter eq. Brennweite. Das soll funktionieren, am besten freihand?  
Im Sommer machen 200 mm bei einer gewissen Eetfernung gerne keinen Spaß mehr bei all der _Luftbewegung_, was soll das dann bei 2 Metern werden?



onlygaming schrieb:


> Hat da jemand ein paar Ratschläge?


Ein 70-200 2.8 ist was feines, nicht nur bei _Rennstrecke_. 

Was genau hast du denn vor, wo hängts, was sollte besser sein oder wie auch immer?
Im Urlaub (jedenfalls in Städten) würde mir wohl eher ein 10-20 mm gefallen als dass ich das 55-300 (oder ein 70-200 ) vermissen würde.


----------



## fotoman (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich eine D5300 mit dem 18-55mm  Kit Objektiv und ein 70-300mm Tele drin für Zoom an der Rennstrecke....


Wo ist das Problem mit der D5300+70-300? Oder, positiver ausgedrückt, was erwartest Du Dir für Vorteile von einer anderen Kamera? Geht es auch wieder nur um den gesparten Objetkivwechsel. Dann würde ich ja selbst an meine D4 ein 28-300 hängen (um mir das Gewicht für das 24-70/2.8, 70-200/2.8 und den 1,4x TK zu sparen) bevor ich mir eine 830g Bridge kaufe, für die ich dann auch wieder neues Zubehör benötige (und wenn es nur ein großer Aufsteckblitz ist).

 Außer beim Gang durch die Boxengasse fällt mir spontan kein wirkliches Problem ein, wenn ich mit zwei Objektiven unterwegs wäre. Ich wollte dort jedenfalls nicht auf einen optischen Sucher verzichten, der AF der D5300 sollte an der Rennstrecke auch schnell genug sein. Oder meinst Du mit "Rennstrecke" eine Kartbahn, bei der Du direkt neben dem Asphalt stehst?.

Welche Brennweite benötigst Du überhaupt? Die FZ 1000 bietet sogar 50mm weniger an Brennweite wie die D5300+70-300 (zumindest in der Ferne, was bei 2m Entfernung heraus kommt, weiss ich nicht). 2000mm (oder auch schon nur 1000mm) bei der P900 wirst Du niemals freihand irgendwo sinnvoll nutzen können. Entweder ist es einigermaßen warm, dann gibt es soviel Luftflimmern, dass sich Bilder aus der Entfernung von Rennwagen nach ein paar Interessanten Studien m.M.n. nicht lohnen. Oder es regnert, dann bringt Dir die Brennweit auch nichts. Aber selbt bei klarer, kühler Lust wird der Stabi nicht gut genug für Freihandaufnahmen sein.  Damit bleben max. Aufnahmen vom Ende der Gerade und die Hoffnung, dass man immer noch ein Stativ mit auf die Zuschauerränge nehmen darf.

Ob eine Bridge dann  auch damit klar kommt, wärend Serienaufnahmen die Brennweite zu ändern, den AF gleichzeitg nachzuführen und da ganze verzögerungsfrei als Livevideo im Sucher (oder zumidenst so "live", wie man es bei eienm optischen Sucher gewohnt ist) anzuzeigen, muss wohl ein eigener Test zeigen. Ich hatte mir vor ca. 1,5 Jahren mal diverse DSLM (Sony, Panasonic und co,) angesehen und bin dabei sehr negativ überrascht worden. Damals fand ich einzig die Pana GH4 in Sachen Sucher wirklich gut (keine merkliche Verzögerung beim Schwenken, keine Treppenbildung wie bei eingen der Sonys, AF recht gut). Abseits von Sport mag man sowas ignorieren und andere Punkte mögen wichtiger sein (z.B. lautloses Auslösen, wenn die Kamera das denn kann).

Geht es nur um den fehleden Objektivwechsel, würde ich zu einem der obigen Objektive greifen.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich suche momentan auch eine Kamera für Fotos an der Rennstrecke, bin aber ein absoluter Kamera Noob. Aktuell habe ich eine D5300 mit dem 18-55mm Kit Objektiv und ein 70-300mm Tele drin für Zoom an der Rennstrecke.... Mehr als 700€ möchte ich jedoch ungern ausgeben.....
> 
> Jedoch sollte sich die Kamera auch für Urlaubsfotos geeignet sein.
> Hat da jemand ein paar Ratschläge?
> ...



Die Vorteile der FZ1000 sind einfach das sehr gute Objektiv, das auch recht lichtstark ist (sogar ISO 80 ist möglich), der Zoom, die Schnelligkeit, das Allroundpaket und die sehr guten Bilder. Außerdem kann man auch 4k Videos machen. Der Sucher ist auch wesentlich besser als der Sucher der Alpha 6000.
Die Nachteile sind der kleine Sensor, weshalb es ab ISO 1600 sehr rauscht, aber normalerweise fotografiere ich nicht über ISO 800, denn ich gleiche das immer durch Belichtung usw. aus. Ein weiterer Nachteil ist die Größe, sonst ist sie nach meinen Tests besser als die Sony Alpha 6000.

Gestern bin ich noch auf die Olympus OM DE M10 Mark III gestoßen, die der Sony Alpha 6000 ähnelt. Allerdings hat sie einen MFT Sensor und nur 16 MP. Außerdem ist sie auch schon wieder zu groß und schwer für die Jackentasche.

Die Sony Alpha 6000 ist definitiv raus. Ich finde es ist ein Witz, dass bei dem Preis kein Ladegerät dabei ist. Es ist nur ein äußerst billig wirkendes USB Kabel und billig wirkendes Netzteil dabei. Außerdem ist der Body aus Plastik und an der Unterseite knarzt es, wenn man drauf drückt.

Egal wie lange ich überlege, ich lande immer wieder bei der FZ1000. 

Für Fotos an der Rennstrecke brauchst du einen schnellen Zoom, einen schnellen Fokus und Auslöser. Beim Zoom braucht die FZ1000 länger als der manuelle Zoom bei DSLRs. Er ist aber so schnell wie der Zoom der DSLMs. Schnellen Fokus und Auslöser bzw. Serienaufnahme bietet die FZ1000 auch (die Bilder pro Sekunde sind sogar mehr als bei der Alpha 6000, nämlich 12).
Beim Akku versagen die DSLMs auch, weil alles zu kompakt ist.


----------



## Lotto (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Naja das fehlende Ladegerät bei der Alpha 6000 würd mich jetzt nicht stören, eher die schäbige Kitlinse. Laut dxo und diversen Tests so mit das schlechteste Glas was in den letzten Jahren zu einer Kamera mitgelifert wurde. Ohne 500-1000 Euro für ein anständiges Objektiv kauft man sich da nen Mercedes mit Stahlfelgen und 60 PS Motor.
Und da ist man dann halt beim 2-3 fachen Preis der FZ1000, was den Vergleich "leicht" in Schieflage bringt.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



Lotto schrieb:


> Naja das fehlende Ladegerät bei der Alpha 6000 würd mich jetzt nicht stören, eher die schäbige Kitlinse. Laut dxo und diversen Tests so mit das schlechteste Glas was in den letzten Jahren zu einer Kamera mitgelifert wurde. Ohne 500-1000 Euro für ein anständiges Objektiv kauft man sich da nen Mercedes mit Stahlfelgen und 60 PS Motor.
> Und da ist man dann halt beim 2-3 fachen Preis der FZ1000, was den Vergleich "leicht" in Schieflage bringt.



Ja, das Kit Objektiv der A6000 soll wirklich Müll sein. 
Dadurch, dass man den Akku der A6000 in der Kamera lädt, dauert es aber auch sehr lange, bis er voll ist. Ich habe 4-5 Stunden geladen bis der Akku voll war.
Ich finde die A6000 wird zu sehr gehypet.


----------



## onlygaming (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen schnellen antworten das die P900 einen kleinen Sensor hat weiß ich schon. Ich kann ja mal ein paar Bilder von meinem 3T vom Nürburgring reinposten. Solche Bilder sollten es dann halt unteranderem mit etwas mehr Zoom werden ohne das das Bild gleich in Brei verschwimmt. (Das ich keine Bilder wie in SloMos bei der F1 erwarten kann ist mir auch bewusst)

Also um den gesparten Objektivwechsel geht es mir nicht. Wie gesagt bin da eher Anfänger,  frage euch daher ja nach Rat^^ Also Ich wäre durchaus bereit 680€ +- 30€(Für alles Kamera+Objektiv) dafür zu blechen.

Mit Rennstrecke meine ich schon permanente Rennstecken wie den Nürburgring (Da ich nicht weit von da wohne xD) oder den Hockenheimring.
Man kommt von den Tribünen halt mit einem Handy nicht wirklich nah dran.

@fotoman ich meinte das ich die D5300 im Warenkorb drin habe^^ Noch mache ich alle Bilder mit einem OnePlus 3T.

Alle geposteten Bilder bis auf das von wo man die Metallstreben sieht wurden mit leichtem Zoom gemacht, mehr ist da halt nicht drin.

Das sind natürlich alles Schnappschüsse von dem Platz wo wir dann auch gesessen haben für Fotos würde ich natürlich weiter nach unten gehen um näher an den Wagen zu sein^^


----------



## Rage1988 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Ach, ich dachte auch, dass du die D5300 bereits besitzt 

Welches 70-300mm hast du denn ausgesucht, dass du zusammen auf 680€ kommst?
Wenn du das Nikon AF-P DX Nikkor 70-300 mm 1:4,5-6,3G ED ausgewählt hast, hast du keinen Bildstabilisator drin. Selbst wenn du dann auf dem Stativ fotografierst, wird es auf die Distanz verwackeln, wenn du es für deine Zwecke nutzen möchtest.
Daher solltest du eher eines mit "VR" wählen bzw. mit Bildstabilisator. Die kosten aber dan mehr. Du bräuchtest dann eher das Nikon AF-P DX Nikkor 70-300 mm 1:4,5-6,3G ED VR, aber das ist schon teurer.
Die Lichtstärke bei beiden Objektiven ist eher schlecht, aber zu den Preisen bekommt man kaum etwas besseres.

Bei der FZ1000 kommt man bis 400mm und hat ein lichtstärkeres Objektiv  und einen Bildstabilisator.


----------



## onlygaming (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Eins für 90€ ob das draufpasst weiß ich nicht, gehe Mal davon aus^^ ich denke aber schon, da Amazon mich jetzt vom Warenkorb aus nicht auf das Produkt zugreifen lässt(lädt sich dumm und dämlich) kann ich nur sagen das es eines von Tamron mit 70-300mm Brennweite ist. Daher jetzt die Frage eine FZ-1000 oder halt eine D5300 mit den Objektiven......

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Eins für 90€ ob das draufpasst weiß ich nicht, gehe Mal davon aus^^ ich denke aber schon, da Amazon mich jetzt vom Warenkorb aus nicht auf das Produkt zugreifen lässt(lädt sich dumm und dämlich) kann ich nur sagen das es eines von Tamron mit 70-300mm Brennweite ist. Daher jetzt die Frage eine FZ-1000 oder halt eine D5300 mit den Objektiven......
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk



Das kommt darauf an, was du in Zukunft so vor hast 

Ich habe eine Spiegelreflex, suche aber nach 7 Jahren etwas praktischeres. Ich habe keine Lust so viel Geld in Objektive zu investieren und ich möchte keinen Koffer voller Objektive mitschleppen .
Die Spiegelreflex ist gut, wenn du vorher weißt, was du Fotografieren wirst. Wenn du also auf eine Hochzeit gehst, weißt du, dass du eher das WW als das Tele brauchst, also nimmt man nur eines mit.
Bin ich aber jetzt bspw. im Urlaub, dann weiß ich noch nicht, was ich fotografieren werde und deshalb brauche ich immer alle Objektive.

Du suchst ja auch eher etwas, was du im Urlaub und auf der Rennstrecke nutzen kannst. Die D5300 + 70-300mm ist für beides gut geeignet. Aber zumindest im Urlaub wirst du dann beide Objektive immer mit herumschleppen.
90€ für ein 70-300m Objektiv klingt irgendwie sehr günstig o0

Die FZ1000 macht mit ihrem Objektiv fast so gute Fotos, wie eine DSLR oder DSLM mit sehr teuren Objektiven.
Deswegen überlege ich ja schon seit Ewigkeiten, was ich machen soll. Eine DSLM, die Kompakt ist, wo ich aber wieder mehrere Objektive brauche und die sehr teuer ist.
Oder die FZ1000 die sehr groß und schwer ist (so wie meine Spiegelreflex mit 55-200 drauf), wo ich aber kein Objektiv wechseln muss und die auch sehr gute Bilder macht.

Bei der FZ1000 habe ich irgendwie die Bedenken, dass sie mich in Zukunft nicht mehr zufriedenstellen könnte, weil ich evtl. andere Objektive bräuchte und das sie mir einfach zu unhandlich ist.


----------



## onlygaming (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Vielen Dank schonmal für deine Antwort und deine persönlichen Eindrücke  

Also nutzen würde ich sie wie du sagtest einerseits für die Rennstrecke dazu dann dieses Objektiv (bin jetzt am PC^^)
Kamera habe ich jetzt diese mal im Warenkorb, das Objektiv würde ich dann halt für Urlaubsfotos nutzen.

Nikon D5300 SLR-Digitalkamera Kit DX AF-P 18-55 VR: Amazon.de: Kamera

Dazu dieses 70-300mm Objektiv
Tamron AF017NII-700 AF 70-300mm 4-5,6 Di LD Macro 1:2: Amazon.de: Kamera
Passt dies? Dies hat wenn ich das recht entziffere kein VR also keinen Bildstabilisator oder? Ist aber sehr gut bewertet.

Dazu habe ich diesen UV Filter: Walimex Pro UV-Filter Slim MC 55 mm: Amazon.de: Kamera
und dieses Bajonett: Bajonett Sonnenblende PROFOX LH-N106 ersetzt HB-N106: Amazon.de: Kamera

und zu guter letzt diese Speicherkarte: SanDisk Extreme PRO 64 GB SDXC Speicherkarte bis zu 95: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Würde ich aber aufgrund von sehr häufigen Fakes lieber im Elektronikfachmarkt kaufen, hab da schon krasse Storys von zusammengeklebten Micro SD Karten gelesen und gesehen.
Also ich würde das Verhältnis Urlaub- Rennstrecke mal 35:65 setzen^^

Mit hohem Gewicht oder rumtragen habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme, habe i.d.R immer einen Rucksack dabei wo man dann diese Tragetaschen verstauen kann.


----------



## Rage1988 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal für deine Antwort und deine persönlichen Eindrücke
> 
> Also nutzen würde ich sie wie du sagtest einerseits für die Rennstrecke dazu dann dieses Objektiv (bin jetzt am PC^^)
> Kamera habe ich jetzt diese mal im Warenkorb, das Objektiv würde ich dann halt für Urlaubsfotos nutzen.
> ...



Dann kannst du schon zu einer Spiegelreflex greifen, wenn dich das Wechseln und Tragen nicht stört.
Bei einer Spiegelreflex kommst du aber dann teurer, wenn du zukünftige Objektive mit einberechnest.

Edit: Die Lichtstärke des Tamron ist nicht so toll, aber dafür ist es echt günstig. Es passt auf die D5300, hat aber keine Bildstabilisierung (bei Tamron heißt das VC, soweit ich weiß).
D.h. du solltest auf jeden Fall per Stativ und evtl. sogar Fernauslöser fotografieren. Das Objektiv wäre also eher etwas für eine Kamera, die einen internen Bildstabilisator hat (bspw. die Olympus OM DE M10 Mark III, die ich oben genannt habe). Mit Bildstabilisator bekommst du kein Objektiv so günstig.

Die guten Bewertungen entstehen, weil du es für viele Marken und Kameras nutzen kannst und eben auch für Kameras mit internem Bildstabilisator, für die das Objektiv eher gedacht ist.

Vielleicht wäre auch eine DSLM etwas für dich. Also eine spiegellose Systemkamera, wie die Sony Alpha 6000 oder die Olympus, die ich genannt habe.
Die sind kompakter, leichter und machen heutzutage Bilder, die mit einer DSLR fast gleich auf sind (je nach Objektiv). Dafür sind die Kit Objektive meistens nicht der Hit, aber es reicht für den Anfang. Bei der Sony Alpha 6000 kosten die Objektive mehr, weil die Kamera auch keinen internen Bildstabilisator hat. Die Olympus und auch Panasonic haben meistens einen internen Bildstabilisator.


----------



## onlygaming (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Gut das ist halt der springende Punkt wie die Bilder mit dem Tamron auf einem Stativ aussehen, ich möchte halt kein Vermögen für Objektive ausgeben^^ Ich werde denke ich mal diese Konfiguration im Kopf behalten, werde mir aber sofern ein Elektronikfachmarkt diese hat versuchen beide (FZ-1000/D5300/5600) mal zu vergleichen, da muss man halt höllisch aufpassen welche Objektive draufstecken. 

Vielleicht "reicht" mir die FZ-1000 ja auch vollkommen aus. Da kann man halt einfach nur ausprobieren, auch wenn ich sehr ungerne Hardware zurückschicke, wenn die Bilder mit dem Tamron Objektiv wirklich ich sag mal so gar nicht zu gebrauchen sind geht es halt zurück, wobei da bei mir echt viel passieren muss bis ich was zurückschicke.

Wie gesagt ich versuche da mal soviel "gratis" Spielraum zu erhalten wie es geht (Elektronikfachandel Bekannte etc.) 
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe für Anregungen falls jemand noch einen Tipp hat stehe ich gerne offen


----------



## Rage1988 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



onlygaming schrieb:


> ich möchte halt kein Vermögen für Objektive ausgeben^^



Dann solltest du vielleicht doch nicht in Richtung Spiegelreflex oder Spiegellose Systemkamera gehen, sondern eher Richtung Bridgekamera .
Eine DSLR oder DSLM setzt eigentlich voraus, dass man Geld für Objektive ausgibt.

Bzw. schau dir nochmal an, was ich vorher zu den DSLMs geschrieben habe. Wenn du da eine mit internen Stabilisatoren nimmst, sind die Objektive nicht allzu teuer.
Das von dir ausgesuchte Objektive könnnte man sogar auf der Olympus OM DE M10 verwenden.


----------



## onlygaming (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Ja das ist mir schon klar aber so 1000€ für ein Objektiv finde ich schon happig.
Wie gesagt ich versuche mal mir die beiden Sachen so geht es geht anzuschauen und wäge dann ab ob doch nicht eine FZ-1000 reicht.
Bisher finde ich die FZ-1000 nämlich recht interessant  Das Gewicht ist halt....kann ich mit Leben


----------



## Rage1988 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir schon klar aber so 1000€ für ein Objektiv finde ich schon happig.
> Wie gesagt ich versuche mal mir die beiden Sachen so geht es geht anzuschauen und wäge dann ab ob doch nicht eine FZ-1000 reicht.
> Bisher finde ich die FZ-1000 nämlich recht interessant  Das Gewicht ist halt....kann ich mit Leben



Ja, also ca. 300€ für ein Objektiv lasse ich mir noch eingehen, aber drüber finde ich es für den normalen Gebrauch schon heftig. Aber jedes Hobby ist eben teuer 
Aber schau dir doch echt mal die Spiegellosen Systemkameras an. Vielleicht wären die auch interessant für dich, denn da bekommt man schon gute Objektive für um die 300€ (wenn der Stabilisator in der Kamera sitzt).


----------



## onlygaming (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Werde ich mal machen, ein Kollege mietet sich wahrscheinlich eine D5300 mit dem anderen Objektiv dazu und dann können wir mal ausprobieren 
Das mit den Spiegelosen Systemkameras habe ich noch gar nicht bedacht. 

Ich werde mich mal durchs Netz lesen und die Tage mal mit dem Kollegen wenn er die D5300 hat mal rumprobieren und mit dazu mal die FZ-1000 ansehen.


----------



## fotoman (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du dann auf dem Stativ fotografierst, wird es auf die Distanz verwackeln, wenn du es für deine Zwecke nutzen möchtest.


Welche Distanz? Recht grob gerechnet benötigt man beim linken Bild zwischen 500 und 1000mm Brennweite, um die Autos formatfüllend abzulichten. Da man in Fahrt/Aktion immer einen Rand lassen sollte und es ohne sehr lange Erfahrung schon zwangsweise tut, sind es also auf der Geraden und ohne Zweikampf so um die 300-400mm. Bilder einzelner Autos in der Kurve machen für mich aus der Entfernung keinen Sinn. Da sucht man sich halt eine andere Tribüne und/oder eine andere Kurve.

Das gibt dann halt bei zittriger Hand ca. 1/500 Belichtungszeit, was bei dem Wetter problemlos möglich ist (man muss nicht alles mit ISO200 fotografieren).



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Bei der FZ1000 kommt man bis 400mm und hat ein lichtstärkeres Objektiv  und einen Bildstabilisator.


Stabi ja, DX+300mm = 450mm, also noch etwas mehr. Lichtstärker ist die FZ1000 auch nur auf dem Papier. Umgerechnet auf den kleineren Sensor bleibt davon weder in Sachen Schärfentiefe noch Lichtausbäute je Sensel irgendetwas übirg. Bleibt für mich u.U. die höhere Serienbildrate (abseits von unplanbaren Unfällen aber eher nebensächlich beim Motorsport, die 12 fps sind sowieso dort unbrauchbar, da man auch zwischne den Aufnahmen kein Livebild im Sucher sieht und quasi blind zielen muss) und der u.U. bessre AF bei genügend Licht.

Statt dem Tamron mit langsamen und vermutlich auch lautem Motor würde ich eher das Geld für die USD VC Variante ausgeben
Tamron SP AF 70-300mm 4.0-5.6 Di VC USD für Nikon F schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Den Stabi wird man immer wieder einsetzen können, egal ob mit etwas mehr Erfahrung bei Mitziehren an der Rennstrecke oder im Urlaub.



onlygaming schrieb:


> werde mir aber sofern ein Elektronikfachmarkt  diese hat versuchen beide (FZ-1000/D5300/5600) mal zu vergleichen, da  muss man halt höllisch aufpassen welche Objektive draufstecken.


Noch viel wichtiger ist, was der vorige Kunde an der Kamera alles verdreht  hat.



onlygaming schrieb:


> wenn die Bilder mit dem Tamron Objektiv  wirklich ich sag mal so gar nicht zu gebrauchen sind geht es halt  zurück, wobei da bei mir echt viel passieren muss bis ich was  zurückschicke.


Nachdem Du oben geschrieben hast, dass Du noch  keine Erfahrung mit dem Fotografieren (insb. mit solchen  Kameras/Objektiven) hast, wirst Du entweder ein paar Zufaltsreffer  landen oder bei der Auswertung am PC erst einmal masslos enttäuscht sein.



onlygaming schrieb:


> Wie  gesagt ich versuche da mal soviel "gratis" Spielraum zu erhalten wie es  geht (Elektronikfachandel Bekannte etc.)


Das wäre eher etwas. Hast Du keine Bekannten/Freunde, die eine vergleichbare Kamera haben und  sie Dir mal ausleihen würden? Bei der DSLR ist es dann auch nahezu  egal, welche das ist, so lange sie nicht zu alt ist oder zu professionell.  Mit einer D3000 wirst Du vermutlch keinen Spaß haben und eine D500 wird  Dir im Bezug auf eigene Erfahrungen nicht viel bringen.



onlygaming schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich diesen UV Filter: Walimex Pro UV-Filter Slim MC 55 mm: Amazon.de: Kamera
> und dieses Bajonett: Bajonett Sonnenblende PROFOX LH-N106 ersetzt HB-N106: Amazon.de: Kamera


Wozu die Sonnenblende? Aber halt, bei den billigen Objektiven  ist ja öfters mal keine dabei, von daher mag das Sinn machen. Aber ein  UV-Filter? Soll der nur als Objektivschutz dienen oder auch noch für etwas  anderes?



onlygaming schrieb:


> und zu guter letzt diese Speicherkarte: SanDisk Extreme PRO 64 GB SDXC Speicherkarte bis zu 95: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> Würde ich aber aufgrund von sehr häufigen Fakes lieber im  Elektronikfachmarkt kaufen, hab da schon krasse Storys von  zusammengeklebten Micro SD Karten gelesen und gesehen.


Trotzdem  ist eine Extreme Pro für die D5300 m.M.n. zu teuer.  Die Ultra mit  ihren 80 MB/s lesend und 40 MB/s Schreibend genügt dafür vollkommen. Wenn es wirklich um die Geschwindigkeit der Kamera geht, würde ich eher eine gebrauchte D7100 wie enie neue D5300 kaufen.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Eine DSLR oder DSLM setzt eigentlich voraus,  dass man Geld für Objektive ausgibt.


Warum das? Schon eine DX DSLR mit einem AF-S 35/1.8 G DX lässt sich bei entsprechenden Motiven nur schwer durch eine Bridge ersetzen, eine EOS 5D + 85/1.8 USM (zusammen so um die 500 Euro, vieleicht nochmal plus 65 Euro für ein 50/1,.8 II) erst recht nicht.

Im konkreten Fall (Motorsport von den Zuschauerrängen aus) mag Deine Aussage zwar zutreffen. Mit einer FZ1000 ist man aber für immer an das eine Objektiv gebunden. Stellt man mit der D5300 fest, dass 300mm (bzw. 450mm, wenn man es direkt mit der FZ1000 vergleichen möchte) doch zu kurz sind, kann man für vertretbares Geld z.B. ein gebrauchtes 120-400 OS oder 150-500 OS kaufen ohne den Sensorträger auch austauschenn zu müssen.


----------



## Rage1988 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

@ fotoman: Das man bei der Bridgekamera nur dieses eine Objektiv hat, ist für mich auch noch ein Grund, warum ich sie nicht schon gekauft habe.
Seit Tagen lese ich mich in jede mögliche Kamera ein, vergleiche Bilder und Kameras selbst usw. 

Ich bräuchte alle Kameras, die für mich in Frage kämen und müsste sie länger testen, um mich zu entscheiden 
Selbst wenn ich alle in einem Fachmarkt finden würde, würde mir das nichts nützen, weil ich erst jede Kamera richtig einstellen und die Bilder am PC vergleichen müsste.


----------



## onlygaming (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Zu den Bildern die ich reingepostet habe da würde ich natürlich an eine Tribüne gehen die näher an der Strecke ist bzw da wo ist Action passiert^^ Das waren eigentlich nur Schnappschüsse die man halt so macht wenn man da mal sitzt. 
Zu der Sache mit den bekannten. Ein Kumpel will sich eine D5300 mieten + ein bis zu 300mm Brennweite Objektiv. Wir würden uns den Preis teilen und dann mal ausprobieren.
Sonst haben eigentlich weniger im meinem Umfeld eine DSLR oder ähnliches.

Nebenbei werde ich mir versuchen die FZ-1000 näher anzusehen denn in den Videos hatte mir die Qualität bisher gut zugesagt.
Das mit dem UV Filter habe ich mal in einem Video aufgeschnappt^^ Dachte es kann nicht schaden.  

Okay vielen Dank für den Tipp mit der Speicherkarte wusste halt nur das die schnell sein müssen.

Das mit den wenn die 300 bzw 450mm zu kurz sind. Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht da hat man dann mit einer Bridge die schlechte Karten. Sind die Objektive die du meinst im Bereich von 300-500€? Das wäre ja noch akzeptabel. 
Ich kann mir die FZ-1000 auch mal mieten, so teuer ist das nicht. Ich denke da hilft einfach nur probieren, jeder fängt mal klein an


----------



## Rage1988 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Demnächst erscheint die Fujifilm X-A5. Die sieht auch sehr interessant aus und hat ein brauchbares Objektiv dabei, allerdings keinen Sucher, dafür aber 24MP und einen APS-C Sensor.  Mal abwarten, was die Tests dazu sagen.

Ab März erscheint die Lumix DC-GX9 die sieht auch interessant aus.

Beides sind DSLMs.


----------



## XT1024 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

UV-Filter? Gegen Fingerabdrücke und irgendwo anzuecken hilft die Streulichtblende, gegen Flugrost natürlich weniger.


Warum eigentlich so auf Nikon festgelegt, wenn eh nichts vorhanden ist?


onlygaming schrieb:


> ich möchte halt kein Vermögen für Objektive ausgeben


Ein 80 € Neupreis Objektiv an einer fast 500 € Kamera? Kann man machen.


Spoiler



Wenn es ein 50 mm 1.8 ist. 





onlygaming schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir schon klar aber so 1000€ für ein Objektiv finde ich schon happig.


Zwischen 90 und 1.000 € gibt es schon etwas Auswahl.


EVF oder echten Sucher sollte man wohl mal gesehen haben.

---
Fuji X?
https://geizhals.de/?cat=acamobjo&xf=228_200%7E816_Zoomobjektiv%7E8219_Fujifilm+X 

Solche überaus kleinen Kameras, bei denen dann so manches Objektiv auch  noch größer und schwerer als bei DSLRs ist, finde ich merkwürdig, nicht  nur in der Handhabung.
Produktvergleich Fujifilm XC 50-230mm 4.5-6.7 OIS II silber, Nikon AF-S DX 55-200mm 4.0-5.6G ED II VR schwarz, Nikon AF-P DX 70-300mm 4.5-6.3G ED VR schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland
Optik hin oder her aber wer sucht sich eine DSLM nicht auch, wenn nicht hauptsächlich, wegen der Größe aus?


----------



## onlygaming (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Ich weiß nicht ich bin da eigentlich recht offen, gegen eine Canon hätte ich auch nichts allerdings habe ich gehört man zahle da auch viel für den Namen.
Das mit den großen Objektiven finde ich immer lustig bei Leuten mit diesen 2000€ Dingern wo das Objektiv dann auf dem Stativ steht und ~30cm Lang ist und die Kamera ganz klein hinten dran in der Luft schwebt^^

@Rage1988 Die Lumix scheint in die 1000er zu gehen wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe. Die Fuji wäre wiederum gut im Rahmen. Die Größe spielt bei mir eigentlich keine so große Rolle ich habe keine Probleme damit eine große Kamera mit mir rumzuschleppen, da ich zu 80% sowieso immer mit Rucksack rumlaufe (Ja man muss auf Diebe achten aber bisher wurde mir in Großstädten noch nie was geklaut,zudem werde ich Kamera nicht immer mitnehmen wenn ich in Köln oder so bin, da kennt man ja mittlerweile alles wenn man öfter da ist)


----------



## Rage1988 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Falls du diverse Kameras mietest und testest, wäre ich dankbar, wenn du deine Eindrücke hier schildern würdest


----------



## onlygaming (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Falls du diverse Kameras mietest und testest, wäre ich dankbar, wenn du deine Eindrücke hier schildern würdest



Selbstverständlich werde dann auch ein paar Bildchen zukommen lassen


----------



## Rage1988 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Ich warte jetzt noch auf die Fujifilm X-A5, ersten Berichten zufolge soll das Objektiv ziemlich gut sein (auch für Makros in 5cm Entfernung), außerdem ist sie leicht und handlich, sie hat 24,2 MP, einen APS-C Sensor und man kann den Bildschirm auch nach vorne klappen.
Ich bin auf die Testberichte gespannt 

Außerdem finde ich das Design, wie bei der Olympus auch, sehr ansprechend.


----------



## onlygaming (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Mir gefällt das minimalistische Design auch. Die Technischen Daten hören sich schon mal vielversprechend an. Bin gespannt was die kosten wird.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das minimalistische Design auch. Die Technischen Daten hören sich schon mal vielversprechend an. Bin gespannt was die kosten wird.



Der Preis ist sicher: 599€ inkl. Objektiv.
Ich bin nur auf die ersten Tets gespannt, was sie wirklich so kann. Auf dem Blatt liest sich alles sehr gut, aber es kommt darauf an, was am Ende dabei herauskommt 

Die 4K Video Funktion ist bei der X-A5 nutzlos, weil sie nur in 15fps aufnimmt. Das brauche ich aber eh nicht. Full HD nimmt sie immerhin in 60FPS auf.
Gut, ein Sucher wäre nützlich, wenn die Sonne ungünstig steht, aber ich denke das könnte ich auch verschmerzen.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Also neulich hatte ich die Olympus OM DE M10 Mark III in der Hand und die lag mir sehr gut in der Hand, besser als die Sony Alpha 6000. 

Die Fujifilm X-A5 schneidet in den Previews sehr gut ab, alleine weil das Objektiv sehr gut sein soll. 
Man kann sie auch schon kaufen, aber es gibt leider noch keine Tests und Testbilder.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Ich würde eher auf die M10 Mark II als auf die Mark III gehen.

Die ist auch günstiger zu bekommen, es gibt einen Griff der das Handling besser macht und sie wirkt nicht so limitiert wie Mark III
OM-D E-M10 Mark III - DSLR-Forum

Habe selbst die Mark I gehabt (sucht noch einen Käufer) und nutze atm die Mark II.
Die Mark III kann *mich *jetzt nicht begeistern oder zu einem Umstieg bewegen.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich würde eher auf die M10 Mark II als auf die Mark III gehen.
> 
> Die ist auch günstiger zu bekommen, es gibt einen Griff der das Handling besser macht und sie wirkt nicht so limitiert wie Mark III
> OM-D E-M10 Mark III - DSLR-Forum
> ...



Danke, die Unterschiede habe ich mir vorher schon angeschaut.
Ich weiß, dass die Unterschiede nicht groß sind und dass der Body der Mark II aus Metall besteht. Dennoch würde ich, falls ich mich für die Olympus entscheide, die Mark III nehmen. Einfach wegen dem schnelleren Prozessor und den 4K Videos. Wenn ich die Mark II besitzen würde, würde ich mir aber auch nicht die Mark III holen.

Konnte dich die Mark II überzeugen?
Ich fand die Handhabung und Bedienung der MArk III sehr gut. Ich konnte sie in der rechten Hand halten und konnte locker alle Rädchen mit nur einem Finger bedienen.
Mich hält aber noch der MFT Sensor mir seinen 16 MP vom Kauf ab. Deswegen warte ich noch auf Tests der Fujifilm X-A5.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Die Mark II hat mich persönlich überzeugt.
Habe mir damals (Ende 2014) extra eine mFT gekauft um nicht mehr mein schweres Nikon-Geraffel mitschleppen zu müssen (D90 / jetzt D7100 + div. Glas).
Die 16MPixel reichen auch wunderbar aus. Die JPEGs / RAWs sind nicht so groß wie jetzt bei der 7100er mit ihren 24Mpixel.

Kuck doch einfach mal die Fotothreads hier im Forum durch und suche nach meinen Bildern.
Dann siehst du was bei der M10 (Mark I und Mark II) rauskommen kann (normalerweise schreibe ich ja dazu welcher Body)
Und ich hab da noch nicht mal exklusives Glas dran sondern eig. nur die günstige Schiene.



[PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread
Naturfotografie Thread
Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik & Beratung]

Und noch als Hinweis wenn es dich / euch eher zu DX (ob Nikon oder Canon) zieht:
Das vor einigen Seiten aufgeführte 70-300er Tamron für ~90€ würde ich nicht nehmen.
Lieber sparen und das Tamron 70-300 VC USD nehmen. Bei 300mm ist der Bildstabi Gold wert...


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Die Mark II hat mich persönlich überzeugt.
> Habe mir damals (Ende 2014) extra eine mFT gekauft um nicht mehr mein schweres Nikon-Geraffel mitschleppen zu müssen (D90 / jetzt D7100 + div. Glas).
> Die 16MPixel reichen auch wunderbar aus. Die JPEGs / RAWs sind nicht so groß wie jetzt bei der 7100er mit ihren 24Mpixel.
> 
> ...



Super, danke für deine Ansicht.
Eine Spiegelreflex habe ich schon, aber die ist mir zu sperrig, weswegen ich überlegt habe ob Bridge oder spiegellose Systemkamera.
Ja, du hast Recht, eigentlich reichen 16MP vollkommen aus, außerm man möchte Bilder für eine riesige Leinwand. Trotzdem hat man irgendwie das Gefühl, dass man dann einen Nachteil hat ^^

Ich schaue mal, dass ich in den Threads ein paar Bilder von dir finde 
Denn von der Bildqualität unterscheiden sich Mark I, II und III kaum.

Edit: Ein paar echt schöne Fotos hast du da im Naturfotografie Thread geschossen. Da hätte ich spontan nicht sagen können, ob 24 oder 16 MP. Leider hattest du bei den Bilder, die ich von dir gesehen habe, nicht dort stehen, um welche Kamera es sich handelt, aber ich vermute mal, dass du die alle mit der M10 geschossen hast.
 Da sieht man mal wieder, dass die tollen Bilder nicht durch die Ausrüstung, sondern hauptsächlich durch den Fotografen zustande kommen


----------



## der_yappi (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Kuck mal in die EXIFs, sollten eig. alle Daten drin sein. Im Naturphotothread dürften die Bilder von mir aus 2016/2017 alle mit der Oly entstanden sein.
Im DI-Thread bei den Konzertbildern ist es eher die Nikon (D90/D7100) und zu kleineren Teilen die M10. Könnte man, wenn die Fotos auf einer Seite sind, am Format erkennen (3:2 vs. 4:3)


----------



## fotoman (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Zu den Bildern die ich reingepostet habe da würde ich natürlich an eine Tribüne gehen die näher an der Strecke ist bzw da wo ist Action passiert


Naja, mitzieher wären dort ganz gut machbar und können durchaus interesant sein. Meine Rechnung zur Brennweite diente auch nur zur groben Abschätzung.



onlygaming schrieb:


> Sind die Objektive die du meinst im Bereich von 300-500€? Das wäre ja noch akzeptabel.


Das Sigma 120-400 OS oder 150-500 OS sollte man gebraucht für unter 500 Euro bekommen, wenn ich der Gebrauchtpreisliste glaube (die früher gestimmt hat)
Poppings Fotografenversicherung
(ganz nach unten scrollen da sind die Links zu Canon, Nikon und Sigma)

Bei Sigma bin ich aber der falsche Ansprechpartener, bei mir kommt nie wieder ein Sigma-Objektiv ins Haus, wenn ich es zahlen muss. Egal wie gut einige Modelle sein mögen.



der_yappi schrieb:


> Die 16MPixel reichen auch wunderbar aus. Die  JPEGs / RAWs sind nicht so groß wie jetzt bei der 7100er mit ihren  24Mpixel.


Bis man sich einmal ärgert, weil man ein Bild mit der  16 MPix Kamera nicht mehr wie gewünscht nutzen kann, es mit 24 Mpix   aber noch möglich gewesen wäre. Nicht nur PC-Monitore werden immer  größer.
Mein beliebtes Beispiel für die m.M.n. moderne Nutzung eines digitalen Fotoapparates
DSLR-Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Die richtige Einstellung für einen Falken im Flug gesucht!



onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ich bin da eigentlich recht  offen, gegen eine Canon hätte ich auch nichts allerdings habe ich gehört  man zahle da auch viel für den Namen.


Den zahlst Du bei Nikon  genauso. Canon hat eher den Vorteil, dass man mehr und damit oft auch  günstigere (und gute) gebrauchte Objektive bekommt. Dafür ist die bedienung anders und der Objektivwecvhsel geht auch ungeübt erheblich einfacher/schneller.



onlygaming schrieb:


> Das  mit den großen Objektiven finde ich immer lustig bei Leuten mit diesen  2000€ Dingern wo das Objektiv dann auf dem Stativ steht und ~30cm Lang  ist und die Kamera ganz klein hinten dran in der Luft  schwebt^^


Was einer der Gründe ist, warum ich an meinem Tele  keine DX-Kamera ohne Batteriegriff nutzen kann. Gerade hochkant bekomme  ich dann irgendwann einen Krampf, auch auf dem EInbein. Einmal und nie  wieder, damals hätte ich die Kamera am liebsten durch die Halle geschmissen.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Edit: Ein paar echt schöne Fotos hast du da im  Naturfotografie Thread geschossen. Da hätte ich spontan nicht sagen  können, ob 24 oder 16 MP.


Sowas ist für die allermeisten Bilder  auch egal. Interessant wird das erst, wenn man Ausschnitte benötigt oder große Ausbelichtungen mit zu wenig Abstand betrachten möchte (z.B. die  üblichen Landschaftsaufnahmen).

Ich kann in den allermeisten  Fällen selbst meine eigenen Bilder mit 12 oder 16 MPix (quasi parallel  bei einer Veranstaltung mit zwei Kameras aufgenommen, so kann man sich  die Objektivwechsel auch sparen )  nicht aus einander halten, ohne in die EXIF-Daten zu sehen. Erst, wenn  ich am Leistungsende der älteren Kamera bin (>=ISO 5000 und dann noch  unterbelichten musste) oder wenn größere Ausschnitte nötig sind, fällt  mir die fehlende Auflösung auf.


----------



## Rage1988 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Also die Fuji X-a5 ist bei mir raus. Es ist sicherlich keine schlechte Kamera, aber sie ist mit ihren Funktionen dann doch eher für Vlogger und Blogger gedacht und soetwas brauche ich nicht.

Ich denke ich werde mich für die Olympus M10 Mark III entscheiden. Klar, sie hat "nur" einen MFT Sensor und 16MP, aber kann trotzdem mit APS-C Kameras mithalten und 16MP reicht für alles was man als Hobbyfotograf macht.
Außerdem gibt es eine Menge Objektive für die MFT Kameras.

@der_yappi: Welches Objektiv hast du auf deiner Olympus? Ich habe gestern mal geschaut und ich finde das sehr ansprechend: Olympus M.Zuiko Digital 45 mm 1:1.8 Objektiv schwarz: Amazon.de: Kamera 
Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich die Kamera mit Kit Objektiv kaufe und das Objektiv mit Festbrennweite in ein paar Monaten oder ob ich nur den Body nehme und gleich ein Objektiv mit Festbrennweite.


----------



## der_yappi (2. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Habe, bis auf eine Ausnahme, alle meine Linsen gebraucht im DSLR-Forum gekauft.
Die da wären (alles Olympus)
m.Zuiko 9-18mm Weitwinkel
m.Zuiko 12-50mm Allround / Immerdrauf
m.Zuiko 40-150R mm als kleines Tele
m.Zuiko 17mm F1.8
m.Zuiko 45mm F1.8

An deiner Stelle würde ich ein Kit aus Body und Linse nehmen.
Dann siehst du ja in welchem Brennweitenbereich du unterwegs bist und kannst dann dementsprechend passgenauner nachkaufen

Hier siehst du die möglichen Kit laut Olympus: E‑M10 Mark III - Systemkameras ; Micro Four Thirds Kameras, EM10MIII, EM10 Mark III - OM-D - Olympus - Kits/Lieferumfang

Das 14-42mm EZ ist ziemlich kompakt, soll aber im Vergleich nicht so gut wie das 14-42mm II R Objektiv sein - von daher würde ich nach letzterem kucken.

Hier siehst du auch was es alles an Linsen für mFT gibt: Micro Four Thirds Objektive - HENNIGArts : Technik


----------



## XT1024 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Wie löst


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es eine Menge Objektive für die MFT Kameras.


das Problem mit


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Mich kotzt aber das ständige Wechseln der Objektive an.



Kleiner und leichter geht natürlich
Compact Camera Meter


----------



## Rage1988 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Wie löst
> 
> das Problem mit
> 
> ...



Da hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht, das Wechseln hätte ich immer noch. Dafür wäre alles leichter und kleiner als bei meiner DSLR.
Danke für die verlinkte Seite, das mit den Vergleichen ist echt gut gemacht.
Wenn ich da die Nikon inkl. dem 18-55 mit der Olympus inkl. dem 14-42 vergleiche, ist die Nikon locker 2-2,5x so lang 
Die FZ1000 wäre sogar noch breiter und massiger als meine Nikon Spiegelreflex.

Deswegen habe ich mich ja auch immer noch nicht entschieden 

FZ1000: Kein Objektivwechsel, dafür groß und schwer und nur ein festes Objektiv
Olympus: Klein, leicht und andere Objektive möglich, dafür muss man wechseln und sie kostet mehr.

Aktuell überwiegt bei mir "klein und leicht", denn dann könnte ich sie sogar in die Jackentasche stecken.
Aber noch habe ich mich ja nicht entschieden 

@der_yappi: Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## fotoman (2. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde mich für die Olympus M10 Mark III entscheiden. Klar, sie hat "nur" einen MFT Sensor und 16MP, aber kann trotzdem mit APS-C Kameras mithalten und 16MP reicht für alles was man als Hobbyfotograf macht.


Sie reicht sicherlich für alles, was DU als Hobbyfotograf machst. Bevor ich mir z.B. ein 400er für die 16 MPix Kamera kaufe, um dann im Zoo nahe genug an den Motiven zu sein, freue ich mich über die nutzbaren 24 Mpix meine DX Kamera, bei der ich am Ende auch mit 280mm auf die selbe Zielauflösung komme. Meie nächste Kamera hat jedenfalls eine bedeutend höhere Auflösung wie 16 MPix.

Tele wird nun wohl garkeins mehr benötigt, insb. keines ohne Objektivwechsel (das war doch DIE Grundvoraussetzung im Ausgangsposting), Aber auch für mFT gibt es Megazooms.

Wenn ich mir die Brennweiten der genannten Objektive ansehe, würde ich ja eher das 12-50 kaufen wie ein 14-42 (Kit). Aber auch das hängt wieder davon ab, ob man lieber mit 24mm oder 28mm Anfangsdbrennweite beginnen möchte.


----------



## Rage1988 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



fotoman schrieb:


> Sie reicht sicherlich für alles, was DU als Hobbyfotograf machst.



Ja, meine Aussage war auf mich bezogen. Man, hier muss man echt auf jedes Wort achten, das man schreibt


----------



## Rage1988 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Als ich heute mit meinem Hund unterwegs war, dachte ich, ich nehm mal meine Nikon mit, um ein paar Fotos zu machen.
In dieser Situation habe ich wieder gemerkt, dass die Nikon einfach zu unhandlich und schwer ist, obwohl ich nur mein 18-55 Objektiv drauf hatte.
Außerdem wäre es heute oft von Vorteil gewesen, wenn ich die Kamera einfach einhändig bedienen könnte.
Somit würde ich sicherlich auch die FZ1000 nicht oft mitschleppen, da sie ja sogar noch größer und schwerer ist.


----------



## fotoman (4. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> In dieser Situation habe ich wieder gemerkt, dass die Nikon einfach zu unhandlich und schwer ist, obwohl ich nur mein 18-55 Objektiv drauf hatte.


Darf man fragen, was das für eine Nikon ist? Eine D5x00 wiegt ohne Objektiv ca. 510g , das 18-55 VR 265g, also zusammen 780g. Das sind gut 300g mehr wie bei der Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark III mit Pancake Kit. Bei der Größe (dank Pancake) ist es natürlich etwas anderes.

Für mich wäre die OM-D eher zu unhandlich, da sie keinen ausgeprägten Griff bietet, mit dem man die Kamera gut festhalten kann. Mich erinnert dies an meine alten SLRs, die ich entweder mit recht viel Kraft in die Hand drücken oder mit zwei Händen halten musste.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Außerdem wäre es heute oft von Vorteil gewesen, wenn ich die Kamera einfach einhändig bedienen könnte.


Das Zoom geht auch bei der Olympus nicht einhändig, oder hat sie einen Motorzoom bzw. ist der Zoomring des Pancake so leichtgängig, dass man ihn gefahrlos mit dem Zeigefinger bedienen kann während man mit dem Rest der rechten Hand die Kamera festhält?

Alle übrigen Bedienelemente unterscheiden sich bei der OM-D nicht signifikant von einer DSLR. Wenn Du die DSLR vorher nicht passend einstellen kannst, bleibt allenfalls die Hoffnung, dass eine neue Kamera eine bessere Automatik hätte.

Einhändig per Display zielen und auch noch unverwackelt Bilder mit dem richtigen Ausschnitt (wie war das doch gleich mit dem "16 MPix genügen mir") würde ich mir abseits von Zufallstreffen freihand nicht zutrauen. Zweihändig mit dem 300er auf dem Einbeinstativ kann ich das mittlerweile sehr zuverlässig. Weniger Gewicht bedeutet gleichzeitig auch mehr Verwackelungsgefahr, insb. in der Hektik eines ungeplanten Schnappschussese aus einer Hand. Sowas kann auch ein noch so toller OIS/VR nur bedingt ausgleichen.

Dass Du für die Olympus M10 Mark III zwingend zwei Hände (oder eine Abstellmöglichkeit) benötigst, um sie einzuschalten, ist Dir sicher schon aufgefallen. Meine Nikon DSLRs kann ich einhändig anschalten und auslösen, einzig zur Bedienung des Zooms benötige ich eine zweite Hand.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Somit würde ich sicherlich auch die FZ1000 nicht oft mitschleppen, da sie ja sogar noch größer und schwerer ist.


Dafür kannst Du Deinen Hund auch noch Bildfüllend ablichten, wenn er nicht mehr direkt vor Deiner Nase herum läuft.

Seit >= 6" Smartphone-Tablets werden Jackentaschen anscheinend immer größer. Ich hätte keine Jacke, in der ich eine 12,2x8,4x6,5cm große Kamera (inkl. Pancake) sicher verstauen könnte.


----------



## der_yappi (5. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



fotoman schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, was das für eine Nikon ist? Eine D5x00 wiegt ohne Objektiv ca. 510g , das 18-55 VR 265g, also zusammen 780g. Das sind gut 300g mehr wie bei der Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark III mit Pancake Kit. Bei der Größe (dank Pancake) ist es natürlich etwas anderes.



Das solltest du aber nochmal nachrechnen...
Compact Camera Meter

M10 III = 410gr / 14-42 EZ = 91gr ==> Summe 501gr
D5300 = 480gr / AF-S 18-55 VR = 265gr ==> 745gr
Differenz = 244gr zugunsten der Oly

Und aus eigener Historie kann ich sagen, dass ich mit meinem Oly-Fuhrpark deutlich enstpannter unterwegs bin als mit meinem Nikon-Equipment.

Bei Konzerten bin ich immer noch zu 80-90% mit DSLR unterwegs, habe aber auch noch die kleinen Olys dabei. Bei AF-C-Themen ist für mich die D7100 erste Wahl, wenns ruhiger wird auch gerne die M10.

Im Urlaub ists grad anders rum. Da bin ich froh nicht mehr mein Nikon-Geraffel mitschleppen zu müssen.
D7100 mit dem Sigma 17-70C und für untenrum das Tokina 12-24 F4 und für obenrum das 70-300er Tamron VC USD bringt halt bedeutend mehr auf die Waage und mehr Volumen mit sich als mein schon mal genanntes Oly-Zeugs


----------



## Rage1988 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



fotoman schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, was das für eine Nikon ist? Eine D5x00 wiegt ohne Objektiv ca. 510g , das 18-55 VR 265g, also zusammen 780g. Das sind gut 300g mehr wie bei der Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark III mit Pancake Kit. Bei der Größe (dank Pancake) ist es natürlich etwas anderes.



Die D5200 und die ist startbereit mit 18-55 wie du geschrieben hast, ca. 750-800g schwer und das merkt man schon, wenn man sie länger einhändig hält. V.a. das Objektiv, das so lang ist, nervte.



fotoman schrieb:


> Für mich wäre die OM-D eher zu unhandlich, da sie keinen ausgeprägten Griff bietet, mit dem man die Kamera gut festhalten kann. Mich erinnert dies an meine alten SLRs, die ich entweder mit recht viel Kraft in die Hand drücken oder mit zwei Händen halten musste.



Ich hatte sie schon in der Hand und fand sie sehr angenehm.


fotoman schrieb:


> Das Zoom geht auch bei der Olympus nicht einhändig, oder hat sie einen Motorzoom bzw. ist der Zoomring des Pancake so leichtgängig, dass man ihn gefahrlos mit dem Zeigefinger bedienen kann während man mit dem Rest der rechten Hand die Kamera festhält?



Sie hat, wie bspw. die Alpha 6 Serie auch, einen elektr. Zoom, den man auch einhändig nutzen könnte.



fotoman schrieb:


> Einhändig per Display zielen und auch noch unverwackelt Bilder mit dem richtigen Ausschnitt (wie war das doch gleich mit dem "16 MPix genügen mir") würde ich mir abseits von Zufallstreffen freihand nicht zutrauen.



Natürlich sind das in den Situationen, wo ich sie einhändig bedienen würde, nur Schnappschüsse im Automatikmodus in der Hoffnung, dass ein paar brauchbare Bilder dabei sind. Mit meiner Nikon geht das auch, wird auf Dauer aber anstrengend.



fotoman schrieb:


> Dass Du für die Olympus M10 Mark III zwingend zwei Hände (oder eine Abstellmöglichkeit) benötigst, um sie einzuschalten, ist Dir sicher schon aufgefallen. Meine Nikon DSLRs kann ich einhändig anschalten und auslösen, einzig zur Bedienung des Zooms benötige ich eine zweite Hand.



Verdammt, daran habe ich nicht gedacht . Meine Nikon schalte ich auch bereits mit der rechten Hand immer schnell ein oder aus. Das ist echt ungünstig bei der Olympus, v.a. da man sie auch nicht an lassen kann, da der Akku sonst schnell leer ist.



fotoman schrieb:


> Seit >= 6" Smartphone-Tablets werden Jackentaschen anscheinend immer größer. Ich hätte keine Jacke, in der ich eine 12,2x8,4x6,5cm große Kamera (inkl. Pancake) sicher verstauen könnte.



Also in meine Jackentasche passt sie rein, allerdings ist das kein sicheres Verstauen sondern es wäre eine Notlösung, wenn ich schnell mal beide Hände brauche.
Sie würde aber auch bestens in die Handtasche meiner Frau passen 

Also mittlerweile kann ich genauer sagen, was ich brauche, da ich noch einmal in mich gegangen bin und da ich geschaut habe, was ich bisher so alles fotografiert habe bzw. in welchen Situationen.
Eine Kamera:

- die ich auf beim Mountainbiken oder Rennradfahren mitnehmen kann, ohne das ich einen Rucksack brauche.
- die ich auch einfach mal schnell mitnehmen kann, wenn ich mit meinem Hund unterwegs bin, ohne das ich eine Tasche oder einen Rucksack mitnehmen muss.
- die ich einhändig bedienen könnte.
- die für Landschaftsfotografie geeignet ist (ja, da wären 24MP eigentlich besser, wegen dem Detailreichtum), da ich am liebsten Landschaften fotografiere.
- die mit Objektiv max. 900€ kostet.

Das spricht alles eher für eine DSLM und gegen eine Bridge bzw. gegen meine DSLR.


----------



## fotoman (5. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Das solltest du aber nochmal nachrechnen...
> Compact Camera Meter
> 
> M10 III = 410gr / 14-42 EZ = 91gr ==> Summe 501gr
> ...


Was soll ich da rechnen, ich habe geschrieben: "ca. 300g MEHR wie bei der Oly". Es kann damit ein Vorteil für die Oly beim Transport sein. Den Unterschied in der Größe bewerte ich halt bedeutend höher wie 300g.



der_yappi schrieb:


> Bei Konzerten bin ich immer noch zu 80-90% mit DSLR unterwegs, habe aber auch noch die kleinen Olys dabei. Bei AF-C-Themen ist für mich die D7100 erste Wahl, wenns ruhiger wird auch gerne die M10.


Ups, dazu sage ich dann lieber nichts, mich hat der AF meiner D7100 bei LowLight nicht wirklich überzeugt. Besser wie bei der D7000, aber schon die D300s ist für mich dort besser, die D700 oder D4 erst recht. Aber darum ging es Rage1988 ja auch nicht.

Für mich ist die OM-D jedenalls nicht einhändig bedienbar, also mit der rechten Hand aus der Tasche nehmen, anschalten, vors Auge (oder mit Display gar nur vors Gesicht) halten und auslösen während die linke Hand irgendwas anderes tut. Meine Nikon kann ich mit dem kleinen Objektiven so zur Not bedienen, die alten Canon DSLRs nicht, da liegt der Einschalter in der Mitte der Rückwand. Und die Oly hat dann den Einschalter ganz links.

In den Urlaub abseits von Fototouren nehme ich meine DSLR schon seit über einem Jahrzehnt nicht mehr mit. Einnal USA hat mir gereicht und ich war am Ende froh, dass sie mir keiner im Hotel geklaut hat. Seitdem sammele ich bei sowas lieber Eindrück anstatt von Fotomotiv zu Fotomotiv zu laufen.

Sollte ich dort mal wieder anfangen mit dem Fotografieren, würde ich mir wohl sowas wie die Sony RX-100 IV (oder V) kaufen. Die würde selbst bei mir noch irgendwie in die Hosen-/Jackentasche passen. Eine 6,5 cm "dicke" Kamera hätte dort bei mir nicht nur im Sommer keinen Platz.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> -  die für Landschaftsfotografie geeignet ist (ja, da wären 24MP  eigentlich besser, wegen dem Detailreichtum), da ich am liebsten  Landschaften fotografiere.


Je kleiner der Sensor wird, um so  besser müssen die Objektive werden, damit sie die Sensorauflösung auch  noch ausnutzen können. Schon die 24 MPix meiner D7100 kann ich nur  ausnutzen, wenn ich entweder weit abblende oder wenn ich sehr gute Objektive nutze. Mein  billiges 24-85/3.5-4.5 ist dafür zu schlecht, selbst das 24-70/2.8  schafft das offen nicht bei allen Brennweiten. Von daher dürften für Dich die 16 MPix der Oly ein guter Kompromiss sein, falls Du nicht für Landschaftsaufnahmen ein zweites Objektiv kaufen willst.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Ein Kollege meinte neulich: "Schau dir doch mal die Sony Alpha 7 an. Die liegt leicht über deinem Budget, bietet dafür aber einen Vollformat Sensor"

Ich kenne mich mit Vollformatkameras nicht aus, ich weiß nur, dass die Objektive teurer sind als für die kleineren Sensoren.
Wobei sich die Preise der Objektive für die Alpha 7 und die Alpha 6XXX kaum unterscheiden.

Würde sich die Alpha 7 lohnen oder ist sie schon wieder so alt, dass man mit heutigen, kleineren Sensoren ähnlich gute Bilder bekommt?
Von der Größe her wäre die Alpha 7 noch im Rahmen und der Preis inkl. Kit 28-70 liegt ca. bei 1000€.


----------



## barbara12rohde (13. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Ich würde dir Canon PowerShot G3 X empfehlen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ein Kollege meinte neulich: "Schau dir doch mal die Sony Alpha 7 an. Die liegt leicht über deinem Budget, bietet dafür aber einen Vollformat Sensor"


Erstmal solltest du deinem kollegen erklären das es kein "vollformat" gibt, sondern nur kleinbild.
Und ja, ich weiß das der modebegriff, den wohl canon mal zu marketing-zwecken in die welt gesetzt hat, nicht mehr aus selbiger zu bekommen ist, aber was hat dann eine pentex 645D, 645Z oder die pendants von hasselbledt und co? Hyper-super-duper-spezial-ultra-format oder wie?  Dabei ist das doch "nur" schnödes mittelformat.


> Würde sich die Alpha 7 lohnen oder ist sie schon wieder so alt, dass man mit heutigen, kleineren Sensoren ähnlich gute Bilder bekommt?
> Von der Größe her wäre die Alpha 7 noch im Rahmen und der Preis inkl. Kit 28-70 liegt ca. bei 1000€.


Ob sich kleinbild für dich lohnt mußt du selbst wissen. Man kann damit objekte besser frei stellen, als mit APSC büßt das aber mit geringerer serienbild-geschwindigkeit. Dazu hat kleinbild, bis auf ein paar ausnahmen, mehr mpix als APSC.
Die kleinbild-objektive sind übrigens nicht zwangläufig teurer als ihre APSC-pendants. Schaut man mal bei sigma oder tamron, sind die meisten objektive sogar schon für kleinbild-kameras gedacht (bei sigma alles mit "DG" in der bezeichnung) Solltest du dagegen objektive von sony wollen wird es generell teuer. Die verkaufen gerne zeiss-objektive...


----------



## Rage1988 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Erstmal solltest du deinem kollegen erklären das es kein "vollformat" gibt, sondern nur kleinbild.
> Und ja, ich weiß das der modebegriff, den wohl canon mal zu marketing-zwecken in die welt gesetzt hat, nicht mehr aus selbiger zu bekommen ist, aber was hat dann eine pentex 645D, 645Z oder die pendants von hasselbledt und co? Hyper-super-duper-spezial-ultra-format oder wie?  Dabei ist das doch "nur" schnödes mittelformat.
> 
> Ob sich kleinbild für dich lohnt mußt du selbst wissen. Man kann damit objekte besser frei stellen, als mit APSC büßt das aber mit geringerer serienbild-geschwindigkeit. Dazu hat kleinbild, bis auf ein paar ausnahmen, mehr mpix als APSC.
> Die kleinbild-objektive sind übrigens nicht zwangläufig teurer als ihre APSC-pendants. Schaut man mal bei sigma oder tamron, sind die meisten objektive sogar schon für kleinbild-kameras gedacht (bei sigma alles mit "DG" in der bezeichnung) Solltest du dagegen objektive von sony wollen wird es generell teuer. Die verkaufen gerne zeiss-objektive...




Also meine Nikon kann ja auch Serienbilder aufnehmen, ich habe die Funktion aber nie genutzt (zumindest kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern sie jemals genutzt zu haben ). 
Da ich eher Landschaften und andere Objekte fotografiere, die sich nicht bewegegen (außer vielleicht mal zwischendurch meinen Hund), brauche ich nicht unbedingt eine hohe Serienbildgeschwindigkeit bzw. einen schnellen Autofokus.
Meistens habe ich sowieso manuell fukussiert, weil der Autofokus meiner Nikon nicht so wollte, wie ich wollte.

Ich würde nur zur Alpha 7 greifen, wenn der Unterschied in den Bildern wirklich ersichtlich wäre. Klar, bei höheren ISO Werten hat man durch den Sensor der Alpha 7 extreme Vorteile aber wie sieht es bei normalen ISO Werten (100-800) aus?


----------



## XT1024 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Du weißt also noch immer nicht, was genau du willst.

Erst war der Objektivwechsel nervig, dann die DSLR zu groß, zwischendurch war MFT  ausreichend  und jetzt kommt FF mit gerne größeren Objektiven? 
Dieses 28-70 ist schon recht klein aber bei nur 3.5-5.6 hätte ich das wenigstens erwartet.


Ob FF/KB gerne mal _leicht_ überschätzt wird? Man könnte manchmal meinen, dass mit KB alles besser wird. Alles.


Die Objektivauswahl gesehen und noch immer begeistert?
Objektive mit Hersteller: Sony, Objektivbajonett: Sony E, Sensorkompatibilität: APS-C/Kleinbild Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Edit:
Bei einem anderen Hersteller hätte mich ja mal ein Vergleich zwischen dem KB-Kit und einem APS-C Modell und besserem Objektiv interessiert aber Sony ist ja eine wahre Apotheke. Nach einer a6300 bleibt ja nicht mehr viel übrig für eins der drei Objektive unter 1.000 €.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Du weißt also noch immer nicht, was genau du willst.
> 
> Erst war der Objektivwechsel nervig, dann die DSLR zu groß, zwischendurch war MFT  ausreichend  und jetzt kommt FF mit gerne größeren Objektiven?
> Dieses 28-70 ist schon recht klein aber bei nur 3.5-5.6 hätte ich das wenigstens erwartet.



Da ich mich in das Thema eingelesen habe, ich von mehreren Seite Vorschläge bekommen habe und ich mein Budget erhöhen konnte, ist dadurch natürlich auch die Auswahl größer geworden. Außerdem wurden etliche Kameras jetzt günstiger, weil neuere Modelle erscheinen / erschienen sind. Außerdem bin ich nicht in Eile und kann schön überlegen, abwägen und abwarten.

Die Alpha 7 mit Kitobjektiv läge vom Gewicht und der Größe noch im akzeptablen Bereich. Das Kitobjektiv 27-70 deckt einen großen Bereich ab, weshalb ich vorerst kein anderes Objektiv bräuchte.
Wenn doch, würde ich irgendwann ein lichstärkeres Objektiv mit Festbrennweite kaufen und die sind mit bis zu 500€ im normalen Bereich. Und so wie TurricanVeteran schrieb, findet man von anderen Herstellern auch sehr günstige Objektive für das E-Mount.


----------



## fotoman (13. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die kleinbild-objektive sind übrigens nicht zwangläufig teurer als ihre APSC-pendants. Schaut man mal bei sigma oder tamron, sind die meisten objektive sogar schon für kleinbild-kameras gedacht (bei sigma alles mit "DG" in der bezeichnung) Solltest du dagegen objektive von sony wollen wird es generell teuer. Die verkaufen gerne zeiss-objektive...


Nu mach den Leuten hier mal keine allzu große Hoffnungen. Es geht um die Alpha 7 Baureihe, also Sony E-Mount und nicht um die DSLRs/DSLMs mit A-Mount, an das selbst meine alten Minolta-Objektive noch passen würden.

Da finde ich bei Tamron genau kein Objektiv (das 18-200 kann man fpr KB wohl kaum vorschlagen).
Objektive - Tamron Deutschland

Und bei Sigma
Sony | SIGMA (Deutschland) GmbH
sagt "DG" und Sony auch noch lange nicht, dass das Objektiv am E-Mount ohne Adapter funktioniert. Im Gegenteil, das 30/1.4 Art oder 50/1.4 DG HSM sind dort nur für Sony A-Mount gelistet. So vollkomen falsch waren die Sigma-Seiten in der Vergangenheit nicht, dass sie ganze Kamerareihen ausgelassen haben. Das 50/1.4 als Art könnte man, wie auch das 85/1.4 Art, nach Geizhals noch als "angekündigt" betrachten, aber ohne Preis und Lieferbarkeit.

Ein günstiges 70-300 für Sony E finde ich aber selbst auf Geilhals nicht, weder mit noch ohne Lieferbarkeit.

Auch die Liate der Sony-Objektvie schränkt sich recht stark ein, wenn man mal nach E-Mount und KB filtert
Kameraobjektive | Wechselobjektive | Sony DE

Natürlich kann man an den E-Mount auch A-Mount und Canon EF-Objektive inkl. AF per Adapter betreiben. Was die Adapter dann aber kosten, ist ja bekannt.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Und so wie TurricanVeteran schrieb, findet man  von anderen Herstellern auch sehr günstige Objektive für das  E-Mount.


Bitte selber suchen, falls dies Deine Kaufentscheidung beeinflusst. Bei mir ist dies der Fall und genau deshalb kommen die Sonys für mich nicht in Frage, obwohl es mit dem mittlerweile verfügbaren 2.8er Zooms schon besser geworden ist.  Geizhals kann in dem Fall leider nicht vernünftig filtern, die  drei Herstellerseiten bieten aber eine recht brauchbare Filterung.

Bliebe  natürlcih noch Samyang ohne AF oder Gebrauchtware von eBay oder dem DSLR-Forum. Dort kann  man ja suchen, was die evtl. interessanten Objektive derzeit kosten  würden.

Vergleichbilder gibt es auf den überlichen, hier größtenteils schon geposteten Seiten. Insb. dkamera.de oder dpreview wären dort meine Anlaufstellen. Um welche Sony Alpha 7 geht es überhaupt. die "ur" 7er aus 2013 oder um eine neuere?


----------



## Rage1988 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



fotoman schrieb:


> Vergleichbilder gibt es auf den überlichen, hier größtenteils schon geposteten Seiten. Insb. dkamera.de oder dpreview wären dort meine Anlaufstellen. Um welche Sony Alpha 7 geht es überhaupt. die "ur" 7er aus 2013 oder um eine neuere?



Wenn, dann käme nur die Alpha 7 von 2013 in Frage. Die Alpha 7 II ist ein bisschen anders verarbeitet und mit integriertem Bildstabi, kostet dafür aber 500€ mehr.
Die R-Versionen sind auch zu teuer. Mehr als 1000€ geb ich nicht aus und das Kit der Alpha 7 liegt aktuell bei 1000€.
Auf Vergleichsbildern war die Alpha 7 ab ISO 800 deutlich besser als APS-C oder MFT Sensoren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Meistens habe ich sowieso manuell fukussiert, weil der Autofokus meiner Nikon nicht so wollte, wie ich wollte.


Das wird aber an dir gelegen haben. Du mußt der kamera schon sagen, wo du es scharf haben willst. Wenn du sie mit ihren x "treffer-zonen" im automatik-modus einfach machen lässt, dann nimmt sie natürlich den erst besten punkt der scharf wird.


> Ich würde nur zur Alpha 7 greifen, wenn der Unterschied in den Bildern wirklich ersichtlich wäre. Klar, bei höheren ISO Werten hat man durch den Sensor der Alpha 7 extreme Vorteile aber wie sieht es bei normalen ISO Werten (100-800) aus?


Bis ISO 800 wirst du sicherlich auch keinen unterschied feststellen können, also zumindest bei den "großen" kameras. Letztlich arbeiten die alle mit einem cmos-sensor was auch heißt, es wird nur eine von 3 farben pro pixel aufgenommen und der bildprozessor dahinter interpoliert den rest. Willst du also eine "100%ige" wiedergabe haben, dann landest du zwangsläufig bei sigma und ihrem foveon-sensor. Der nimmt alle 3 farben pro pixel auf einmal auf. Allerdings sind die sigmas keine spielzeuge und auch wirklich reine kameras, also nix video und anderes gedöns.
Die alternative wäre noch pixel-shift, wie es pentax anbietet. Das funzt wiederum aber nur bei statischen szenarien und am besten auf staiv, da vier bilder in serie aufgenommen und zu einem verrechnet werden. Das bringt dann auch etwas mehr schärfe und weniger rauschen.
Im allgemeinen solltest du aber wirklich mal in einen laden gehen und ein paar modelle in die hand nehmen. Letztlich ist die haptik der kamera der entscheidende punkt weil dir nützt die beste technik nichts, wenn du beim fotografieren einen krampf in den pfoten bekommst.


fotoman schrieb:


> Nu mach den Leuten hier mal keine allzu große Hoffnungen. Es geht um die Alpha 7 Baureihe, also Sony E-Mount und nicht um die DSLRs/DSLMs mit A-Mount, an das selbst meine alten Minolta-Objektive noch passen würden.


Gut, daran hatte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, aber der e-mount war doch glaub ich zu fast allem adaptierbar und das teils auch mit AF.


----------



## Rage1988 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das wird aber an dir gelegen haben. Du mußt der kamera schon sagen, wo du es scharf haben willst.



Ja, das liegt an mir. Ich spiele aber auch lieber mit dem manuellen Fokus herum, als mit dem Autofokus 
Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich früher als Kind schon mit der Spiegelreflex meines Vaters hantiert habe und da gab es keinen Autofokus.


----------



## fotoman (14. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gut, daran hatte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, aber der e-mount war doch glaub ich zu fast allem adaptierbar und das teils auch mit AF.


Ja, die Adapter kosten halt zwischen 100 und 500 Euro. Dann gibt es Sony-A/Minolta und Canon EF ohne oder mit AF und m.W.n. Nikon nur mit unterirdisch langsamem AF (wenn da nicht in den letzten paar Monaten etwas neues gekommen ist).

Möchte man ein einfaches 85/1.8 für Portraits haben, ist man ganz schnell bei ca. 350 Euro ohne (zuverlässigen) AF. Und ohne sehr viel Überung bei hohem Ausschuß, weil halt doch manuell scharfgestellt eher die Nasenspitze oder die Ohren anstatt den Augen scharf sind, wenn man die Offenblende auch mal nutzen möchte.

Für ein 50/1.8 greift man wohl besser zum teuren Original anstatt zum günstigen Plastikbomber von Canon (der optisch sehr gut ist)+Adapter und ist dann auch 200 Euro los.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich früher  als Kind schon mit der Spiegelreflex meines Vaters hantiert habe und da  gab es keinen Autofokus.


Die hatte aber eine schönes, nutzbares  Schnittbild und eine Mattscheibe, die ihren Namen noch verdient  hatte.  Und dazu eine schön sanft, aber nicht zu leicht laufende  Schärfeverstellung. Leider haben sich die tauschbaren Schnittbildmattscheiden für DSLRs nicht durchgesetzt.

Die Alpha 7 sollte dafür aber hoffentlcih schon Focus Peaking über den gesamten Sensorbereich haben.


----------



## Rage1988 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



fotoman schrieb:


> Die hatte aber eine schönes, nutzbares  Schnittbild und eine Mattscheibe, die ihren Namen noch verdient  hatte.  Und dazu eine schön sanft, aber nicht zu leicht laufende  Schärfeverstellung. Leider haben sich die tauschbaren Schnittbildmattscheiden für DSLRs nicht durchgesetzt.



Tja, hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Dafür konnte man damals seine Bilder nicht sofort sehen, sondern musste warten bis sie entwickelt waren 
Da konnte man nicht auf Verdacht einfach mal ein paar Fotos schießen, sondern man musste alles genau einstellen.

Focus Peaking kann die Alpha 7. Wie gut das bei dieser "alten" Kamera funktioniert, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



fotoman schrieb:


> Und dazu eine schön sanft, aber nicht zu leicht laufende Schärfeverstellung.


Sollte bei teuren objektiven aber immer noch so sein. Allerdings ist die "2-ring technik" heutiger objektive eher suboptimal, wenn man gleichzeitig zoomen und scharf stellen will. Die schiebe-zooms waren da optimal...


> Leider haben sich die tauschbaren Schnittbildmattscheiden für DSLRs nicht durchgesetzt.


Nicht??? Ich meine, bei einsteiger- und mittelpreisigen kameras kann man das vieleicht nicht erwarten, aber bei den apsc top-modellen, kleinbild- und mittelformat-kameras aber schon. Zumindest bei pentax geht das, wenn ich jetzt nicht komplett falsch liege. (K7, K5 I&II, K3 I&II, KP, K1 I&II)


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Focus Peaking kann die Alpha 7. Wie gut das bei dieser "alten" Kamera funktioniert, weiß ich aber nicht.


Da wird sich nicht viel getan haben. Ich schätze das sieht dann so aus wie bei der D5100 im live-view. Letztlich schaust du bei der alpha 7 ja auch nur durch den sucher auf einen kleinen monitor.


----------



## Rage1988 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

So, ich habe mir soeben die Sony Alpha 6300 mit 16-50mm Kit Obj. bei Amazon gekauft, die ist heute im Angebot für 699€ und der Preis ist unschlagbar.
Bisher war der Preis immer mindestens bei 900€. Es ist zwar die silberne Version, aber die gefällt mir sogar besser.

699€ für die Olympus EM 10 III oder 699€ für die Alpha 6300, da hat dann jetzt die Alpha gewonnen (Spritzwasserschutz, größerer Sensor, besserer Autofokus)


----------



## Rage1988 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Hm...

Ich habe die Alpha 6300 jetzt ein bisschen getestet. Von der Haptik und der Handhabung her waren alle Olympus Kameras deutlich besser.
Die Rädchen an den Olympus Kameras waren perfekt platziert, so dass ich die einhändig mit Daumen oder Zeigefinger erreichen und bedienen konnte.
Bei der A6300 geht das Rädchen zum Einstellen der Modi so schwer, dass ich es nicht einhändig bedienen kann.
Der Autofokus ist ganz net, aber bei schlechteren Lichtverhältnissen braucht er sehr lange. 
Ich habe auch gemerkt, dass der Sucher für Brillenträger eher doof ist. Ich sehe nie alle Anzeigen im Sucher. Wenn ich die Brille abnehme, kann ich den Sucher nah genug ans Auge bringen, wodurch ich alle Anzeigen an den Rändern im Blick hätte.

Also noch kann ich nicht sagen: Wow, die ist es.
Es gibt einige Dinge, die man doch erst merkt, wenn man sich länger damit auseinandersetzt. Da reicht es einfach nicht, wenn man mit der Kamera im Laden ein bisschen herumspielt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

An und für sich gibt es an den suchern von "teureren" kameras eine dioptrin-verstellung. Bei pentax, was anderes hab ich halt nicht, sollten das -2,5 bis +1,5 dioptrin sein.
Mit brille durch den sucher zu schauen wird ja nix, wie du sicherlich schon festgestellt hast.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> An und für sich gibt es an den suchern von "teureren" kameras eine dioptrin-verstellung. Bei pentax, was anderes hab ich halt nicht, sollten das -2,5 bis +1,5 dioptrin sein.
> Mit brille durch den sucher zu schauen wird ja nix, wie du sicherlich schon festgestellt hast.



Bei der Nikon D5100 habe ich keine Probleme mit Brille und Sucher. Die Brille jedes Mal abzunehmen ist keine Option.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Also die meisten rücken ihre brille nur hoch.
Ich bin zwar kein brillenträger, aber ich hab meine mal grob auf den abstand gehalten. Man sieht zwar alles wichtige, aber es rutscht auch schnell aus dem sichtbaren bereich. Für mich wäre das kein arbeiten. 
Mal davon ab, alles wichtige wird doch im sucher angezeigt (bildausschnitt, wasserwaage,AF-punkte, belichtungseinstellung inkl. über- bzw. unterbelichtung, belichtungsmessmethode und als was es gespeichert wird) und selbst meine alte K30 hat die einstellräder so positioniert, das ich sie blind mit einer hand bedienen kann. (ich kann dazu auch noch definieren, was sie verstellen) Von daher sehe ich eben keinen rechten grund für irgendetwas auf das schulter- oder das rückwärtige display zu schauen. (da mache ich nur die grundeinstellung, wenn gerade nix passiert)


----------



## Rage1988 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also die meisten rücken ihre brille nur hoch.



Kommt auf die Fehlsichtigkeit an 
Ich bin Kurzsichtig und wenn ich meine Brille abnehme, sehe ich das, was ich fotografieren möchte, nicht mehr. Es mag sein, dass man die Dioptrien einstellen kann, für Leute, die unter Hornhautverkrümmung 
leiden, so wie ich, bringt das nichts, da man auch Cylinder und Achse einstellen müsste, damit man dann scharf sieht.
Und wie gesagt, bei meiner Nikon sehe ich alles im Sucher, auch mit Brille.

Ich habe gerade erste Testbilder mit der Sony gemacht. Leider ist das Wetter bescheiden.
Ich habe mich im ISO Bereich 100-200 bewegt, die Blende auf 3,5 gestellt und dann die Belichtungszeit dementsprechend verstellt.
Die Fotos fand ich jetzt nicht so atemberaubend, wie erwartet.
Ich habe Vergleichsfotos mit meiner Nikon D5100 und der Alpha 6300 gemacht.
Also entweder ist das Kitobjektiv der Alpha wirklich so beschi**en oder meine ca. 7 Jahre alte Nikon D5100 ist mit dem Kitobjektiv so gut. Ich sehe keine Unterschiede obwohl es 16 vs. 24MP sind.

Sobald es etwas düsterer ist, ist der Autofokus der Alpha auch nicht mehr der Hit.

Bisher konnte mich die Alpha nicht überzeugen.


----------



## Lotto (28. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Naja ich kanns halt nur immer wieder betonen: das Kitobjektiv 15-60 bei den Alpha 6000ern ist einfach mies (siehe z.B. DxOMark). Da holst du nicht annährend das raus was der Sensor leisten könnte. Das ist imho auch der Nachteil von dem Sony-System: die bescheidene Linsenauswahl (Adapter mal außen vor, da dies auf Kosten der Kompaktheit geht). Und das ist z.B. einer der großen Vorteile von Fuji. Da sind selbst die Kit-Linsen auf einem hohen Niveau. Dafür ist dann die Handhabung etwas spezieller.

Die Fotos werden natürlich auch mit ner besseren Linse nicht unbedingt besser als mit deiner DSLR (kommt natürlich dort auf deine Linse an). Der Hauptgrund für die meisten Leute auf DSLMs umzusteigen liegt einfach an der geringeren Größe, ohne Abstriche bei der Bildqualität machen zu müssen.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Merkwürdig finde ich nur die ganzen Tests zur A6300 inkl. 16-50mm.
In allen Tests und Videos wird die Kamera hoch gelobt und selbst beim Objektiv wird überall geschrieben, dass es gut ist und man es ohne Bedenken mit der Kamera kaufen soll.
Zu Kameras von anderen Herstellern (Olympus, Fuji) gibt es weitaus weniger Testberichte und Videos.
Hat Sony da möglicherweise etwas nachgeholfen? 

Ich werde sie trotz des guten Preise nicht behalten, da sie mir einfach nicht zusagt.


----------



## fotoman (29. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

So schlimm finde ich die Bilder, die man z.B. hier sieht
Sony PZ 16-50mm Review
nun auch nicht (obwohl sie nicht alle mit er A6300 gemacht sind).

Es wundert mich eher, dass die D5100 mit dem Kit bei Offenblende (nichts anderes ist f3.5 beim SEL 16-50) bedeutend bessre Bilder in RAW und passender nachbearbeitung liefert. Wenn ich an menie KB DSLR anstatt dem 70.-200/2.8 das bilige 24-85/3.5-4.5 bei offenbledne hänge und dann mit meinen üblichen JPG-Einstellungen der Kamera fotografeire, sind die Bidler auch alle mies/unscharf bei 100%. Und hänge ich anstatt dm 2.8er Zoom die 2.0er FB dran, dann  muss ich schon aufpassen, dass nicht alles grauenhaft überschärft wird oder ich muss die Kamera umkonfigurieren.

Mag aber natürlcih sein, dass Du bei der D5100 und der A6300 alles individuell auf Deine Bedürfnisse konfiguriert hast und dann die Sony mit dem Kit einfach nicht das liefert, was Dir vorschwebt (z.B. Randschärfe bei Offenblende, die leifert das Nikon-Kit aber auch nicht).

Ansonsten ist Sony nunmal immer noch bekannter und auch auf Grund der Adaptierbarkeit anderer Linsen beliebter wie Olympus oder Fuji.

Die Sache mit dem Sucher ist bei mir mit den KB-DSLRs genauso. Mit Brille und Blick aufs Motiv sehe ich auch nicht alle Ränder des Suchers inkl. Einblendeung. Das hat mich noch nie gestört, da stört mich der 95% Sucher der D700 viel mehr. Fotografiere ich Action, dann bleibt im Idealfall sowieso ein Rand um das eigentliche Motiv. und komponiere ich zu 100% (dann nur sehr widerwillig mit der D700, dafür ist ein 95% Sucher m.M.n. ungeeignet) dann habe ich auch die Zeit, mein Auge zu bewegen.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



fotoman schrieb:


> So schlimm finde ich die Bilder, die man z.B. hier sieht
> Sony PZ 16-50mm Review
> nun auch nicht (obwohl sie nicht alle mit er A6300 gemacht sind).



Also bei manchen Fotos kann ich nicht glauben, dass die wirklich so gemacht wurden, wie beschrieben.
Da ist eines bei Nacht dabei mit 16mm f/8 1/3 ISO 320 und angeblich aus der Hand geschossen. Ich hatte gestern 16mm, ISO 200 f/3,5 und bewegte mich über 1/80. Bäume und Sträucher im Hintergrund sahen am PC dann aus, als wäre jemand mit einem Schwamm drüber.

Aber der Großteil der Bilder, die bei deinem Link in schlechterem Licht gemacht wurden bzw. wenn die Sonne gerade nicht voll herunterknallt, sehen nicht so toll aus.

Es ist einfach schade, dass sich Sony kaum Mühe bei den Kamera Kits gibt. Kein externes Ladegerät (was ich wusste) und ein Objektiv, das gerade so reicht.
Andere Hersteller geben sich da mehr Mühe.


----------



## Lotto (29. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Naja unbrauchbar ist das Kit-Objektiv sicher auch nicht, aber "Aha-Effekte" werden damit halt ausbleiben. Vor allem wenn man vorher ne recht brauchbare DSLR-Objektiv-Kombi hatte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Da ist eines bei Nacht dabei mit 16mm f/8 1/3 ISO 320 und angeblich aus der Hand geschossen. Ich hatte gestern 16mm, ISO 200 f/3,5 und bewegte mich über 1/80. Bäume und Sträucher im Hintergrund sahen am PC dann aus, als wäre jemand mit einem Schwamm drüber.


Ähm... Ich hab dir deinen denkfehler mal unterstrichen. Die blende hat teils einen erheblichen einfluß auf die bild-qualität, gerade bei kit-objektiven. (im normalfall das "billigste" objektiv)
Wiederhole nochmal dein testfoto, aber wenigstens mit blende 6.3 , 7.1 oder am besten 8. (um da wirklich gleichstand zu haben) Danach kannst du die bilder dann vergleichen.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ähm... Ich hab dir deinen denkfehler mal unterstrichen. Die blende hat teils einen erheblichen einfluß auf die bild-qualität, gerade bei kit-objektiven. (im normalfall das "billigste" objektiv)
> Wiederhole nochmal dein testfoto, aber wenigstens mit blende 6.3 , 7.1 oder am besten 8. (um da wirklich gleichstand zu haben) Danach kannst du die bilder dann vergleichen.



Ach, das wusste ich nicht.
Habs mit Blende 8 gestestet und die Bilder wirken tatsächlich besser.

Ich werde später nochmal draußen testen. Heut scheint wenigstens die Sonne 

Das Bild im Anhang ist schon mal nicht schlecht (wenn man den Staub nicht berücksichtigt ) und das ist "nur" ein JPG.
F/8
1/125
ISO 100
50mm

Das zweite Bild ist mit der Nikon, gleiche Werte, außer das die Sonne grad weg war.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Also mit F/8 werden die Bilder wirklich sehr gut.
Leider gibt die Natur noch nicht so viel schöne Dinge her 

In die Jackentasche hat sich auch wunderbar gepasst. Ob der Autofokus wirklich so außergewöhnlich und atemberaubend ist, weiß ich nicht, weil ich als Vergleich nur die Nikon D5100 habe und die ist ja schon älter.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das zweite Bild ist mit der Nikon, gleiche Werte, außer das die Sonne grad weg war.


Kannst du mit deiner nikon mal noch ein bild bei blende 5.6 oder 6.3 machen? Deren linse scheint bei 8 schon an schärfe nach zu lassen. (das thema blende ist manchmal etwas kompliziert)


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also mit F/8 werden die Bilder wirklich sehr gut.
> Leider gibt die Natur noch nicht so viel schöne Dinge her


Bei bild 2, der holzstapel, fällt die schärfe zum rand aber noch ganz gut ab. So dolle ist die linse also nicht... 


> Ob der Autofokus wirklich so außergewöhnlich und atemberaubend ist, weiß ich nicht, weil ich als Vergleich nur die Nikon D5100 habe und die ist ja schon älter.


Was ist schon schnell... Viele sport-fotografen schwören auf canon, wegen dem "schnellen" und "treffsicheren" autofokus. Ich kenne da jemanden mit einer 7D MK II und ich durfte auch schon einmal seine bilder sortieren da er partou nicht dazu kam. Was soll ich sagen... Er hatte fast genau so viel ausschuß wie ich mit meiner K1 (oder hatte ich da noch die K30? Egal!) und da sollte ich noch mit meinen alten tokina-gläsern unterwegs gewesen sein. (die sind immer noch nicht optimal justiert, weil das kaum einer mehr hin bekommt)


----------



## Rage1988 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kannst du mit deiner nikon mal noch ein bild bei blende 5.6 oder 6.3 machen? Deren linse scheint bei 8 schon an schärfe nach zu lassen. (das thema blende ist manchmal etwas kompliziert)



Leider ist das Licht mittlerweile zu schlecht, weshalb ein genauer Vergleich aktuell nicht möglich ist.
Ich mach einen Vergleich, wenn das Licht wieder besser ist. Vermutlich morgen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei bild 2, der holzstapel, fällt die schärfe zum rand aber noch ganz gut ab. So dolle ist die linse also nicht...



Das ist mir auch aufgefallen und ich habe gegoogelt. Ist ein bekanntes Problem bei diesem Kit Objektiv



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was ist schon schnell... Viele sport-fotografen schwören auf canon, wegen dem "schnellen" und "treffsicheren" autofokus. Ich kenne da jemanden mit einer 7D MK II und ich durfte auch schon einmal seine bilder sortieren da er partou nicht dazu kam. Was soll ich sagen... Er hatte fast genau so viel ausschuß wie ich mit meiner K1 (oder hatte ich da noch die K30? Egal!) und da sollte ich noch mit meinen alten tokina-gläsern unterwegs gewesen sein. (die sind immer noch nicht optimal justiert, weil das kaum einer mehr hin bekommt)



Also ich empfinde den Autofokus zumindest als nicht so atemberaubend, wie überall beworben wird.
Ja, der Autofokus ist gut, aber er hat auch etliche Schwächen und alleine auf den Autofokus verlassen würde ich micht auch nicht.

Nach meinen Tests kann ich sagen, dass die Kamera sicherlich nicht schlecht ist, aber ich finde sie ist ein bisschen überbewertet.


----------



## fotoman (30. März 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das zweite Bild ist mit der Nikon, gleiche  Werte, außer das die Sonne grad weg war.


Und jetzt bitte noch beide  gleich gut/hell/geschärt entwickeln.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also bei manchen Fotos kann ich nicht glauben, dass die wirklich so gemacht wurden, wie beschrieben.
> Da ist eines bei Nacht dabei mit 16mm f/8 1/3 ISO 320 und angeblich aus der Hand geschossen. Ich hatte gestern 16mm, ISO 200 f/3,5 und bewegte mich über 1/80. Bäume und Sträucher im Hintergrund sahen am PC dann aus, als wäre jemand mit einem Schwamm drüber.


Solche Testbilder haben leider die Angewohnheit, dass man Umgebungsbedingungen allenfalla ganz grob abschätzen kann. Ob da nun totale Windstille herrschte und sich auch kein (im Bild nicht sichtbares) Tier im Gebüsch befindet, weiss man nicht. Die Schärfentiefe kommt dann natürlich noch hinzu.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also mit F/8 werden die Bilder wirklich sehr  gut.


Mal abgesehe von den simpelen physikalischen Grundlage war  das doch schon beim Lesen von Tests mit dem Objektiv klar.

Interaktiv schön hier zu "erfahren"
Sony E 16-50mm f/3.5-5.6 PZ OSS SELP1650 Review

Das Nikon wie bei 18mm auch erst ab f5.6 in den Ecken scharf, bei Offenbeldne hängt es wohol von der Ecke ab, die man betrachtet.
Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR II DX AF-S Nikkor Review
Beim VR I mall man dann sowar auf f8 abblenden.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> In  die Jackentasche hat sich auch wunderbar gepasst.


Ist ja auch  noch Winter (jedenfalls hier in Oberbayern).



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach schade, dass sich Sony kaum Mühe  bei den Kamera Kits gibt.


Welches Pancake Kit-Zoom in dem  Brennweiten- und Preisbereich ist denn entscheidend besser?


----------



## Rage1988 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

So, die A6300 ging schon lange wieder zurück zu Amazon und heute habe ich mir in nem Fotoladen die Fujifilm X-T20 mit dem XF 18-55mm 1:2,8-4 bestellt.
Warum? Weil die Fuji einfach hammermäßige Bilder macht und weil sie für mich besser als die A6300 zu bedienen ist.
Das Objektiv reicht mir auf jeden Fall und falls ich eines mit weiterer Brennweite möchte, hat Fuji auch ein 50-230mm für 399€, das recht gut ist.

Die liegt zwar 200€ über meinem bisherigen Budget, dafür habe ich aber gleich ein sehr gutes Obketiv dabei.

Achja, im Sucher der X-T20 erkenne ich trotz Brille alles


----------



## fotoman (5. April 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Das klingt zwar vermutlich schon wieder ungerecht von mir, aber wenn mam Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht, kann eigentlich nur Obstsalat bei heraus kommen.

Größe und Gewicht spielen nun also auch kaum noch eine Rolle:

Sony A6300+AF E 16-50mm 3.5-5.6 OSS PZ = ca. 50mm+30mm = ca 8cm und 361g+116g = 477g
Fujifilm X-T20 mit dem XF 18-55mm 1:2,8-4 = ca. 42mm+70mm = ca 11,2cm und 383g+310g = 693g
Das sind nur noch 50g weniger wie bei der D5100+Kit.

Damit muss die Jackentasche also wieder etwas größer werden, wenn auch nicht ganz so groß wie bei der D5100.

Dazu der optische Vergleich eines lichtschwachen Sony Pancake Zooms mit einem recht lichtstarken, normal konstuierten Zoom. Das Fuji kann man schon eine ganze Blende abblenden um auf die Offenblende des Sony Pancake zu kommen.

Der Sucher der Fuji ist mit 0,62x Vergrößerung im Vergleich zu 0,7x der Sony A6300 schlicht kleiner, was halt für Dich besser ist.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Warum? Weil die Fuji einfach hammermäßige Bilder macht


Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sie nicht nur hammermäßige Bilder machen kann sondern daß Du diese damit auch erzielst.

Aber natürlich wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß mit der neuen Kamera. Hoffetnlich erfüllt sie Deine Wünsche an den Nachfolger der DSLR.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



fotoman schrieb:


> Das klingt zwar vermutlich schon wieder ungerecht von mir, aber wenn mam Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht, kann eigentlich nur Obstsalat bei heraus kommen.



In meinem Post habe ich nichts verglichen, sondern habe nur geschrieben, dass ich mich jetzt für eine Variante mit einem besseren Objektiv entschieden habe 
Wenn ich mir bei Sony ein hänlich gutes Objektiv gekauft hätte, wäre ich vermutlich beim gleichen Preis oder sogar noch drüber gelandet.



fotoman schrieb:


> Größe und Gewicht spielen nun also auch kaum noch eine Rolle:
> 
> Sony A6300+AF E 16-50mm 3.5-5.6 OSS PZ = ca. 50mm+30mm = ca 8cm und 361g+116g = 477g
> Fujifilm X-T20 mit dem XF 18-55mm 1:2,8-4 = ca. 42mm+70mm = ca 11,2cm und 383g+310g = 693g
> ...



Die Fuji X-T20 ist wesentlich kleiner als meine Nikon und immer noch leichter: Compact Camera Meter
Sie ist sogar noch ein bisschen kleiner als die A6300. Dass das Objektiv größer als das Pancake ist, ist auch klar.
Die Jackentasche fällt mit dem Objektiv natürlich flach, aber sie ist immer noch handlicher als die Nikon.



fotoman schrieb:


> Dazu der optische Vergleich eines lichtschwachen Sony Pancake Zooms mit einem recht lichtstarken, normal konstuierten Zoom. Das Fuji kann man schon eine ganze Blende abblenden um auf die Offenblende des Sony Pancake zu kommen.



Ich habe rein gar nichts miteinander verglichen.



fotoman schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sie nicht nur hammermäßige Bilder machen kann sondern daß Du diese damit auch erzielst.



Da die Fuji schon rein von den Bedienelementen eher auf manuelle Fotografie ausgerichtet ist, komme ich mit der X-T20 wesentlich besser zurecht als mit der A6300.



fotoman schrieb:


> Aber natürlich wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß mit der neuen Kamera. Hoffetnlich erfüllt sie Deine Wünsche an den Nachfolger der DSLR.



Danke, leider werde ich sie erst nächste Woche abholen können, da sie keine vorrätig hatten (zumindest nicht in schwarz und mit dem Kit Objektiv).


----------



## Rage1988 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Also ich bin von der Fuji X-T20 absolut begeistert. Die Handhabung, das Design und die Bildqualität des Objektivs ist einfach top.

Leider hatte meine Kamera einen Fehler und ist schon wieder auf dem Weg zum Fuji Service -.-


----------



## Rage1988 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

So, ich bin momentan extrem angepisst von der fuji Kamera. 2 Tage nach dem Kauf musste ich sie ja schon wegen eines Fehlers einschicken. Nach 4-5 Wochen bekam ich sie repariert zurück und der Fehler war weg. Jetzt bin ich momentan im Urlaub und die Kamera hat einen neuen Fehler. Wenn ich die Bilder auf der Karte anschauen möchte, hängt sich die Kamera dabei immer wieder auf, zoomt selbständig in die Bilder  rein und raus und reagiert nicht mehr. Ausschalten geht, löst das Problem aber nicht, weil es nach dem Einschalten bald wieder auftaucht. 

Meine Nikon habe ich 8 Jahre und die funktioniert selbst nach einem Sturz aus 1m noch wie am ersten Tag. 

Momentan bin ich an dem Punkt angelangt: Nie mehr Fujifilm.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Vielleicht liegt es ja an der Speicherkarte. Versuche es doch mal mit einem anderen Hersteller oder Größe (kleiner?) Ist nur so 'ne Idee.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



FlyKilla schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es ja an der Speicherkarte. Versuche es doch mal mit einem anderen Hersteller oder Größe (kleiner?) Ist nur so 'ne Idee.
> Gruß, Fly




Wär ne Vermutung, allerdings habe ich das dem Fuji Service damals schon mitgeteilt, die Karte wird extra bei Fuji auf der Seite unter "unterstützte Karten" gelistet und dann würde der Fehler nicht jetzt erst plötzlich auftauchen. Außerdem würde es auch keinen Sinn machen, dass die Kamera ständig selbst in die Bilder rein- und rauszoomt.

Bei einer Kamera für 300€ würde ich mich nicht so aufregen, aber bei einer Kamera für 1200€ erwarte ich eindeutig bessere Qualität. V.a. hab ich auch keine Lust ständig wochenlang zu warten, bis die Kamera wieder repariert ist.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Ein Versuch ist es trotzdem wert. Soviel kostet eine Karte ja nicht. Und ein MHD haben die auch nicht.  
Es kann ja auch sein, das die Karte selber einen Schlag weg hat. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

@ Rage1988
Bietet fuji keine firmware-updates an? (also zum herunter laden und selbst installieren) Wenn doch, mal nachschauen ob es schon eine aktuellere version gibt als auf der kamera ist.


----------



## Rage1988 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Hab ich alles damals schon geupdatet. Die Kamera und das Objektiv haben die aktuellste Firmware bzw. hatten sie schon seit ich damals die Probleme hatte, denn da habe ich zuerst alles geupdatet. 

Die Karte war neu und funktioniert in der Nikon ohne Probleme, also nehme ich an, dass die Karte in Ordnung ist. Außerdem war laut Fuji damals definitiv der obere Teil der Kamera defekt, denn der wurde komplett getauscht.
Blöderweise ist es jetzt ein anderer Fehler. 

Damals hat sie nach dem Einschalten einfach von selbst unendlich viele Fotos geschossen. Das hörte nur auf, wenn ich die Touch Funktion am Display deaktiviert habe.

Komischerweise taucht der aktuelle Fehler auch vermehrt dann auf, wenn ich die Bilder per Touch durchblätter.

Edit: Ok, es ist der gleiche Fehler wie damals. Ich habe gerade die Touchfunktionen wieder aktiviert und siehe da, sie macht wieder unendlich Fotos.

So ein Rotz. Da bekommt Fuji ne schöne Mail von mir. Das ist eine absolute Sauerei.

Gut, dass der Fehler mit gleicher Karte ca 2 Monate nicht mehr aufgetaucht ist und jetzt ist er wieder da.


----------



## der_yappi (5. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Hast vlt einfach nur ein  Montagsmodell erwischt...
ISt zwar nicht schön - aber ich würde den Fujianern noch ne Chance geben.
Sollen die das ganze Dingens nochmals durch prüfen und ggf reparieren.

Wenns dann immer noch nicht geht, würde ich denen mal durch die Blume Vorschlagen wie sie mich da "entschädigen" könnten


----------



## Rage1988 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Hast vlt einfach nur ein  Montagsmodell erwischt...
> ISt zwar nicht schön - aber ich würde den Fujianern noch ne Chance geben.
> Sollen die das ganze Dingens nochmals durch prüfen und ggf reparieren.
> 
> Wenns dann immer noch nicht geht, würde ich denen mal durch die Blume Vorschlagen wie sie mich da "entschädigen" könnten



Klar, du hast nicht ganz unrecht, aber bei einer Kamera, die 1200€ kostet, sollte es das nicht geben. V.a. sollte sie einwandfrei funktionieren, wenn sie schon mal repariert wurde und dann sollte nicht nach 2 Monaten wieder der gleiche Fehler auftreten.

Leider muss ich warten, bis ich wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück bin. Dann bin ich gespannt, was sie mir für diesen Mist als Entschädigung bieten.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Das hat mit dem Preis nichts zu tun. Der Grund für für den Fehler kann alles mögliche sein. Wie die rechtliche Lage ist, kA. Ob der Hersteller jetzt 2 oder 3 mal nachbessern muß. Auf jeden Fall hast du Anspruch auf ein funktionierendes Gerät. Ich würde versuchen die Kamera tauschen zu lassen. Ist nicht wirklich prickelnd, aber in Zeiten wo selbst hochpreisige Fernseher nicht mehr repariert werden normal. Das ist ärgerlich, kann dir aber bei jedem Produkt passieren. Also Fuji nicht vertäufeln. Jedenfalls nicht bevor sie auf stur stellen und dir die Schuld geben.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## fotoman (5. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



FlyKilla schrieb:


> Das hat mit dem Preis nichts zu tun. Der Grund für für den Fehler kann alles mögliche sein. Wie die rechtliche Lage ist, kA. Ob der Hersteller jetzt 2 oder 3 mal nachbessern muß. Auf jeden Fall hast du Anspruch auf ein funktionierendes Gerät.


Da Rage1988 wohl über die Garantie des Herstellers und nicht die Gewährleistung des Händlers gegangen ist, hat Fuji u.U. unendlich viele Reparaturmöglichkeiten (außer, die Garantiebedingungen sagen etwas anderes). Wenn der Händler sich quer stellt, ist die Gewährleistung u.U. schon erloschen (nur dort gibt es eine max. hinnehmbare Anzahl an Nachbesserungsversuchen).



FlyKilla schrieb:


> Also Fuji nicht vertäufeln.


Ein so teures Gerät, das innerhalb von max. 5 Monatenn zweimal den selben Fehler zeigt, wäre für mich durchaus ein gravirender Grund zur Annahme, dass der Hersteller seine Qualitätskontrolle nicht im Griff hat. Garantie/Gewährleistung hin oder her, es sindAusfallzeiten, die auch als Privatnutzer massiv stören und damit meine zukünftige Kaufentscheidung beeinflussen.

Für mich war eine ähnliche Schlamperei (wenn auch über ein paar Jahre, aber definitiv nicht nur bei meinem Objektiv) der Grund, mir vermutlich nie wieder etwas von Sigma zu kaufen. Drei Reparaturen innerhalb von 4 Jahren (zwei davon auf Garantie) sind schlicht zwei Ausfälle zu viel. Sowas kann man bei einem 100 Euro Objektiv (oder 200 Euro TV, um bei Deinem  Beispiel zu bleiben) akzeptieren, nicht aber bei einem Objektiv (oder Fernsehere) für über 2000 €.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Ich sehe das wie Fotoman. Einmal ein Fehler + Einschicken ist heutzutage nicht mehr außergewöhnlich. Das der gleiche Fehler aber innerhalb von 5 Monaten wieder auftaucht ist einfach lächerlich.

Ich habe das alles direkt über Fuji abgewickelt, nicht den Händler. Keine Ahnung wie oft die das reparieren dürfte bevor ich eine neue Kamera bekomme. Ich werde aber drauf hinweisen, dass ich eine neue Kamera möchte.


----------



## Rage1988 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

So, ich habe bereits eine Antwort von Fuji erhalten. Sie werden meine Kamera gegen eine neue Tauschen.  Manchmal hilft es einfach, wenn man etwas bestimmter, aber immer noch freundlich schreibt. 

Jetzt muss ich nur schauen, ob ich sie dann behalte oder ob ich sie verkaufe, weil ich mich nicht auf die Kamera verlassen kann. Wenn ich von etwas enttäuscht bin, habe ich auch keinen Spaß mehr daran. Mal schauen.


----------



## der_yappi (7. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Dann berichte mal weiter.

Aber schön dass dein freundlicher Nachdruck zu einem schnellen und auch guten Ergebnis geführt haben.


----------



## Rage1988 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Ich habe mir überlegt, ob ich sie verkaufe und mir stattdessen die Panasonic DC G9 hole. Natürlich muss ich da drauflegen und die Panasonic ist "nur" eine MFT, dafür hat die Panasonic den Stabi, ist abgedichtet und hat ein schwenkbares Display.

Wahlweise käme auch die Olympus OMD EM 5 Mark II in Frage, die ich auch ursprünglich wollte.

Ich habe die Preise mal nachgeschaut und für eine nagelneue Xt20 mit originalem Zweitakku und Tasche sollte ich mindestens 900-1100€ bekommen. Dann habe ich zwar etwas Verlust, aber was soll's.

Aber aktuell bin ich noch hin und her gerissen, denn eigentlich habe ich die Schnauze voll von der XT20.


----------



## Rage1988 (12. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

So, meine neue X-T20 befindet sich schon wieder auf dem Weg zu mir.
Das war diesmal echt schnell und unkompliziert.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

So, ich habe das neue Set heute erhalten und habe mich entschieden, sie zu verkaufen.
Man findet sie auch hier im Marktplatz.


----------



## Mosla (26. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Hol Dir die G9 von Panasonic, da machst Du nichts falsch. Das ist schon eine sehr ausgereifte Kamera mit wirklich sehr guter Ergonomie. 

Zur Zeit ist sie auch zu einem relativ moderaten Preis zu bekommen. Ich hab mit meiner G70 bis jetzt auch ne Menge Spaß und vermissen tu ich eigentlich nix


----------



## Rage1988 (26. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



Mosla schrieb:


> Hol Dir die G9 von Panasonic, da machst Du nichts falsch. Das ist schon eine sehr ausgereifte Kamera mit wirklich sehr guter Ergonomie.
> 
> Zur Zeit ist sie auch zu einem relativ moderaten Preis zu bekommen. Ich hab mit meiner G70 bis jetzt auch ne Menge Spaß und vermissen tu ich eigentlich nix



Hehehe, du wirst lachen, aber genau das habe ich schon gemacht  
Leider hatte ich eine gebrauchte von Amazon erhalten und jetzt warte ich auf meine neue Austauschkamera. Ich habe die gebrauchte aber 2 Tage getestet und ich war begeistert.


----------



## Mosla (26. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Na das nenn ich mal Top 

Als Objektiv empfehle ich das Lumix Vario Leica 12-60 mm, was schon sehr lichtstark ist. Ich habe es in der Bucht für unter 700,- € neuwertig bekommen (normal nicht unter 850,-). Die Fotos sind dann wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## Rage1988 (26. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



Mosla schrieb:


> Na das nenn ich mal Top
> 
> Als Objektiv empfehle ich das Lumix Vario Leica 12-60 mm, was schon sehr lichtstark ist. Ich habe es in der Bucht für unter 700,- € neuwertig bekommen (normal nicht unter 850,-). Die Fotos sind dann wirklich sehr gut.



Ich hab sie erstmal mit dem Panasonic 12-60 gekauft, da der Preis von 1377€ bisher unschlagbar war. Der Body hat überall mindestens 1300€ gekostet, somit hab ich das Objektiv für 77€ dazu bekommen 
Zu Weihnachten oder danach werde ich mir entweder das von dir genannte Leica holen, oder das kürzlich angekündigte Panasonic F1.7 Zoom-Objektiv mit 10-25mm Brennweite. Kommt darauf an, wie teuer es sein wird, denn mit dem Leica hab ich einen größeren Bereich.

Das Leica kostet neu bei Amazon noch 839€ und kürzlich (als es auch die 19% Aktion bei MM und Staurn gab) war es sogar bei 7xx€.
Vielleicht hab ich nochmal Glück und es ist bei einer weiteren Aktion dabei. Black Friday und Amazon Adventskalender kommen ja auch noch


----------



## Mosla (26. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## der_yappi (26. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Ich hab im DSLR-Forum bis dato IMMER gute Erfahrungen mit gebrauchter Ware gemacht.
Alles (mit Ausnahme des Oly m.Zuiko 9-18mm) habe ich dort gebraucht gekauft.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (26. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Wenn man bei Amazon kauft, sollte man trotzdem schon mit neuer Ware rechnen


----------



## Rage1988 (26. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



Fr0ntL1ner schrieb:


> Wenn man bei Amazon kauft, sollte man trotzdem schon mit neuer Ware rechnen



Naja, wie im Einzelhandel, werden online auch die Reklamationen geprüft und wenn sie keine Beschädigungen haben an andere Kunden verschickt.
Der eine mekrt es und der andere nicht der den einen stört es und den anderen nicht.
Bei 1377€ stört mich das definitiv 


Ich kaufe nie gebraucht, verkaufe aber immer wieder nicht genutzte Dinge. Ich selbst pflege und hüte alles, was ich habe (egal ob PC Hardware, damals Konsolenspiele, DVDs, Kamera + Zubehör, Fahrräder...) extrem. Jeder der von mir gebrauchte Ware kauft, wird damit zufrieden sein.
Ich selbst habe vor Jahren, als ich noch studiert habe, auch manche Dinge gebraucht gekauft und da war auch der eine oder andere Reinfall dabei. Da war die Ware dann aus einem Raucherhaushalt und hat wie blöd nach Qualm gestunken oder die Ware war doch nicht so unbenutzt wie beschrieben.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Ahahaha, Amazon ist schon lustig.
Meine Rücksendung kam vorgestern bei Amazon an. Die ganze Zeit war die Kamera bei Amazon erst ab 5.10. lieferbar.
Heute schau ich rein und siehe da, 1 Stück sofort lieferbar.

Zufall?
Ich glaube eher, dass der nächste Käufer diese Kamera erhält.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Das würde ich sofort Amazon melden. Weil es klingt ja irgendwie nach Betrug.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (27. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



FlyKilla schrieb:


> Das würde ich sofort Amazon melden. Weil es klingt ja irgendwie nach Betrug.
> Gruß, Fly



Naja, ich kann ja nicht beweisen, dass es so ist.
Es ist nur komisch, dass meine Rücksende-Kamera ankam und heute ist eine verfügbar, obwohl seit Samstag eben keine mehr verfügbar war.
V.a. warte ich ja noch auf meine NEUE Austauschkamera, weil die noch nicht lieferbar ist. Ich habe dem Kundenservice letzte Woche deutlich mitgeteilt, dass ich eine nagelneue Kamera möchte und keine, die schon jemand hatte.

Es wäre aber verdammt dreist, wenn das wirklich so wäre.


Edit: Ich sehe gerade, meine neue Kamera ist unterwegs. Die kommt aus Barcelona und ist gerade in Frankreich o0.
Anscheinend haben die mir jetzt so schnell wie möglich eine neue organisiert und das wohl aus Spanien.
Ich bin gespannt, wenn ich den Shuttercount auslese, ob sie wirklich nagelneu ist.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Den Verdacht würde ich schon äußern. Weil, mit ein büschen Glück bekommst du deine "alte" wieder zu geschickt.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (27. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



FlyKilla schrieb:


> Den Verdacht würde ich schon äußern. Weil, mit ein büschen Glück bekommst du deine "alte" wieder zu geschickt.
> Gruß, Fly



Ne bekomme ich nicht, wie ich oben noch geschrieben habe. Meine Kamera befindet sich gerade noch in Frankreich.

Einem Kunden, der gemerkt hat, dass er eine bereits benutzte Kamera erhalten hat dann die gleiche nochmal zu schicken wäre verdammt dämlich


----------



## FlyKilla (27. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Das ist richtig. Wundern würde es mich aber nicht.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Mosla (28. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*

Wo kann man den Shuttercount auslesen, würde mich auch mal interessieren bei meiner G70


----------



## Rage1988 (28. September 2018)

*AW: Suche gute Bridgekamera*



Mosla schrieb:


> Wo kann man den Shuttercount auslesen, würde mich auch mal interessieren bei meiner G70



Das kann ich nicht beschreiben bzw. wäre zu kompliziert, aber ich habe ein Video gefunden:  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5v3GMONt9ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei meiner G9 hat es funktioniert, auch wenn ich nicht direkt vorher ein Foto gemacht habe, wie im Video zu sehen.

Soll aber bei allen Panasonic Kameras so funktionieren.
Da siehst du dann den Powercount (wie oft sie angeschalten wurde) und den Shuttercount (Auslösungen)

Bei meiner Fuji konnte ich die nicht auslesen.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. September 2018)

So, die neue G9 ist da.

Es sind zwar auch 40 Auslösungen drau, aber ich denke, dass sie neu ist, weil:

- der Akku fast leer ist, der Akku letzte Woche war komplett voll und normalerweise ist der Akku bei neuen Geräten immer ziemlich leer.
- die Gegenlichtblende gesondert verpackt war. Die Blende letzte Woche war umgekehrt am Objektiv befestigt.
- das komplette Zubehör dabei ist und nichts fehlt
- manche Dinge anders (besser) verpackt waren als bei der letzten

Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Akku laden und dann kann ich alles testen.


----------



## kero81 (28. September 2018)

Viel Spaß und versorg uns mit Bildern!


----------



## Rage1988 (28. September 2018)

Verdammt. Ich bin jetzt mit der Anleitung durch. Unglaublich, was es alles für Funktionen gibt. Das kann ich mir nie merken 

Aber es scheint alles zu funktionieren, zumindest habe ich alles mal grob getestet.

Achja, ich habe jetzt gecheckt, warum das Display bzw. der Sucher gelacht haben. Das lag an der Bildvorschau für Blende und Zeit. Es gibt die Möglichkeit, sich die Auswirkungen von Blende und Zeit anzeigen zu lassen und da werden Display und Sucher sehr langsam.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. September 2018)

Hmm...
Immer wenn ich den Akku aus der Kamera nehme, muss ich Uhrzeit und Datum neu einstellen. Das kann doch nicht normal sein.
Die Kameras haben doch eigentlich einen internen Akku / Knopfzelle, die das speichern sollten.
Kann es sein, dass dieser interne Akku erst geladen werden muss, indem ich den Akku mehrere Tage in der Kamera lasse? Ich habe den Akku gestern Abend geladen und erst spät abends eingesetzt.
Google hat mir kein Ergebnis bei der G9 ausgespuckt, aber ich habe Einträge von anderen Kameras gefunden und da haben manche geschrieben, dass der, wenn die Kamera neu ist, erst länger in der Kamera sein muss, damit der interne Akku geladen wird.
In anderen Einträgen steht, dass der interne Akku nur geladen wird, wenn man die Kamera verwendet, d.h. sie müsste an sein und nicht im Standby.

Kann das jemand von euch bestätigen? Das hatte ich nämlich noch bei keiner Kamera.

In der Anleitung steht nur, dass die Uhr zurückgesetzt wird, wenn man die Kamera länger nicht verwendet. Das hilft mir also nicht.


----------



## fotoman (29. September 2018)

Handbuch Seite 39 (das fällt hoffentlcih unter das Zitatrecht)


			
				Panasonic Bedienungsanleitung für erweiterte Funktionen Digital-Kamera Model Nr.DC-G9 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Uhreinstellung wird auch ohne den Kamera-Akku mit Hilfe des integrierten
> Uhr-Akkus drei Monate lang beibehalten.
> (Lassen Sie den aufgeladenen Kamera-Akku 24 Stunden im Gerät, um den eingebauten
> Akku vollständig aufzuladen


Wie lange der Kameraakku in der Kamera bleiben muss, damit der interne Akku überhaupt ausreichend geladen wird, weiss natürlich nur Panasonic. Sie gehen einfach davon aus, dass man den Kameraakku lädt, ihn einsetzt, die Uhrzeit konfiguriet und den Akku dann nicht innerhalb von 1-2 Stunden wieder leer fotografiert hat.

Tiefentladung mögen Akkus ja nicht, womit man durchaus davon  ausgehen kann, dass der Kameraakku bei entladenem Uhrenakku 12h oder  mehr in der Kamera bleiben muss, bis eine Grundspannung für den  Uhrenakku erreicht ist.

Bei Canon und Nikon hatte ich solche Probleme nie, Da war der internet Akku immer soweit geladen, dass auch ein sofortiger Akkuwechsel nicht zum Verlust der Uhrzeit geführt hat. Aber gut, wenn ich sowas bei den Kameras überhaupt gemacht habe (die kameras also nur einen Akku hatten), dann waren die Kameras auch erst ein paar Wochen auf dem Markt verfügbar und Nikon hatte die internen Akkus wohl beid er Produktion "kurz zuvor" für 0,02 € bereits vorgeladen.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. September 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Handbuch Seite 39 (das fällt hoffentlcih unter das Zitatrecht)
> 
> Wie lange der Kameraakku in der Kamera bleiben muss, damit der interne Akku überhaupt ausreichend geladen wird, weiss natürlich nur Panasonic. Sie gehen einfach davon aus, dass man den Kameraakku lädt, ihn einsetzt, die Uhrzeit konfiguriet und den Akku dann nicht innerhalb von 1-2 Stunden wieder leer fotografiert hat.
> 
> ...



Häh, in welcher Anleitung steht das? In meiner ist auf Seite 39 die Erklärung für die AF Bereiche.
Ist das aus der online Anleitung?

Aber danke! Ich warte einfach noch ein bisschen.


----------



## fotoman (29. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Häh, in welcher Anleitung steht das?


In dem PDF, das mir Google als ersten Treffen auf die Suche nach "panasonic g9 anleitung" ausgibt:
https://images-eu.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/D1OTDPx-aCS.pdf

Die sah für mich, trotz dem Link auf "ssl-images-amazon . com" zu sehr nach einer Anleitung von Panasonic aus, um ihr nicht zu trauen.

Auch in der aktuellen deutschen Anleitung, die ich unter
Downloads
bei die Suche nch DC-G9 direkt bei Panasonic finde, steht es auf Seite 39 = 2. Seite des Kapitels "Datum/Uhrzeit einstellen (Uhreinstellung)"

Bei Canon und Nikon sind die PDFs identisch mit den gedrucken Anleitungen. Ob das bei Pana genauso ist, weiss ich nicht. Mein letzes Panasonic Gerät stammt aus 2001 und für die DV-Kamera gab es damals kein PDF-Handbuch.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. September 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> In dem PDF, das mir Google als ersten Treffen auf die Suche nach "panasonic g9 anleitung" ausgibt:
> https://images-eu.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/D1OTDPx-aCS.pdf
> 
> Die sah für mich, trotz dem Link auf "ssl-images-amazon . com" zu sehr nach einer Anleitung von Panasonic aus, um ihr nicht zu trauen.
> ...



Ich dachte nicht, dass die online Anleitung von der Anleitung in Papierform abweicht, zumal die auch sehr viele Seiten umfasst. Aber anscheinend ist das wohl so.

Ich war gerade unterwegs zum Testen. Die Motive sind nicht wirklich schön, weil immer noch alles vertrocknet ist, aber ich bin überrascht vom Objektiv und immer noch begeistert von der Kamera.

Alle Bilder sind höchste Qualität (20MP), JPEG, aus der Hand und unbearbeitet.

Bild 1: F8, 1/500 ISO 640, M-Modus
Bild 2: F8, 1/1300 ISO 1600, M-Modus
Bild 3: F3.8 , 1/60 ISO 2500, im A-Modus aufgenommen
Bild 4: F4.5, 1/200 ISO 200, im A-Modus aufgenommen
Bild 5: F8, 1/60 ISO 250, M-Modus
Bild 6: F3.5, 1/8000 ISO 800, M-Modus
Bild 7: F8, 1/20, ISO 250, M-Modus
Bild 8: F9, 1/500, ISO 200, A-Modus


Also ich bin ziemlich begeistert. Selbst bei ISO 2500 sehe ich kein Rauschen, nur wenn ich auf 100% reinzoome.
Auch das Freistellen funktioniert bestens, zumindest reicht es mir aus.

Ich habe auch mal den Stabi getestet. Bei 1/2 aus der Hand. Mit Stabi scharf und ohne Stabi total unscharf. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man das wirklich so merkt.
Auch im Video: Ohne Stabi -> alles wackelt, mit Stabi -> das Bild ist ruhig.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. September 2018)

Die 24 Stunden sind eigentlich fast vorbei und trotzdem wird Uhrzeit und Datum nicht gespeichert. Ich lasse das jetzt noch alles so bis morgen liegen. Wenn das dann immer noch so ist, geht sie wieder zurück, weil dann der interne Akku hinüber ist. 
 Dann hab ich aber die Schnauze voll. Ich glaub ich kauf mir dann ne Staffelei und male die Bilder.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Dann hab ich aber die Schnauze voll. Ich glaub ich kauf mir dann ne Staffelei und male die Bilder.


Die kann aber über dem malen immer noch zusammen brechen. 
Bzgl. interner akku, ich weiß nicht. Das wäre doof konstruiert, da akku`s immer ein gewisses maß an selbstentladung haben und keine tiefenentladung mögen. Außerdem würde es für sowas auch eine knopfzelle tun. Die erhält die uhr, wie bei mainboards, jahre lang und braucht kaum platz.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. September 2018)

Naja, zumindest ist es nicht normal, egal was drin verbaut ist. Wie kann man eigentlich so viel Pech haben -.-


----------



## fotoman (29. September 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bzgl. interner akku, ich weiß nicht. Das wäre doof konstruiert, da akku`s immer ein gewisses maß an selbstentladung haben und keine tiefenentladung mögen.


Weshalb ich auch bezweifele, dass dort ein echter Akku verbaut ist. Aber welcher normale Käufer kann mit dem Begriff "Elko" oder schon nur "Kondensator" etwas anfangen?  Diese können heutzutage ja (bei normalen Temperaturen) locker 20 Jaher halten.

Nikon  spricht von einer unabhängigen, wiederaufladbaren Stromquelle, die  angeblich auch nur drei Monate halten soll.  Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie  lange ich die Kamera schon habe und wie oft ich sie genutzt habe, dann  müsste sie zwischendrin öfters erheblich länger wie 3 Monate stromlos  gewesen sein. Ein Warnug kam aber nie, die Uhr war auch immer  ansatzweise korrekt gestellt.

Und wenn ich dann sowas (für die GX85) lese, hat man von der Austauschbarkeit einer Pufferbatterie in der Kamera auch nicht viel
Panasonic GM5: time must be reset every time the battery is changed: Micro Four Thirds Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review
Meinen PC oder Laptop zerlege ich ja noch, meine Kamera aber nicht.

Am Ende wäre vermutlich doch eine nicht ganz fabrikneue Kamera (mit voller Garantie/Gewährleistung), die aber leinwandfrei funktioniert hat, die "bessere" Wahl gewesen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, zumindest ist es nicht normal, egal was drin verbaut ist. Wie kann man eigentlich so viel Pech haben -.-


Weiß nicht...  Nikon`s letzte rache? So nach dem motto "Du sollst keine andere kamera neben mir haben!"? 
Aber wenn die panasonic dir so gut liegt, würde ich es noch ein letztes mal mit einem umtausch versuchen vorraus gesetzt, das "zeit-halte-problem" gibt sich nicht in den nächsten 1-2 tagen. (also wenn du kannst, vollen akku rein stecken und kamera liegen lassen oder wenn die kamera ein ladekabel hat das anstecken und mal 24h laden lassen)


fotoman schrieb:


> Weshalb ich auch bezweifele, dass dort ein echter Akku verbaut ist. Aber welcher normale Käufer kann mit dem Begriff "Elko" oder schon nur "Kondensator" etwas anfangen?  Diese können heutzutage ja (bei normalen Temperaturen) locker 20 Jaher halten.


Aber für meine begriffe braucht ein elko keine 24h zum laden bzw. ist auch, schon wegen mangelnder kapazität, sehr fix wieder leer. Und dann noch die größe... 


> Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie  lange ich die Kamera schon habe und wie oft ich sie genutzt habe, dann  müsste sie zwischendrin öfters erheblich länger wie 3 Monate stromlos  gewesen sein. Ein Warnug kam aber nie, die Uhr war auch immer  ansatzweise korrekt gestellt.


Wieso lässt du deine kamera ohne akku 3 monate in der gegend rum liegen?  Ich hab eigentlich immer den kamera-akku drin stecken, auch in der K30.


> Am Ende wäre vermutlich doch eine nicht ganz fabrikneue Kamera (mit voller Garantie/Gewährleistung), die aber leinwandfrei funktioniert hat, die "bessere" Wahl gewesen.


Vermutlich ja, allerdings auch immer in der hoffnung das der besitzer kein gerät ab stößt, was ihm nur kummer gemacht hat.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. September 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Am Ende wäre vermutlich doch eine nicht ganz fabrikneue Kamera (mit voller Garantie/Gewährleistung), die aber leinwandfrei funktioniert hat, die "bessere" Wahl gewesen.



Naja, das lässt sich aus deiner Sicht leicht sagen. Von einer benutzten Kamera, bei der auch noch Zubehör fehlte, hätte ich auch nichts gehabt.  

Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie die Fehlerquote bei Kameras in der Preisregion so hoch sein kann und warum ich die alle erwische. 7 Jahre lang kaufe ich keine Kamera und dann sowas. Dabei wollte ich extra mehr ausgeben um etwas besseres zu bekommen.

Anscheinend will eine höhere Gewalt nicht, dass ich eine DSLM kaufe. Vielleicht der Nikon Gott


----------



## Mosla (30. September 2018)

Viel Spaß mit dem schicken Gerät!


----------



## Rage1988 (30. September 2018)

Mosla schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem schicken Gerät!



Hab ich leider nicht, denn sie ist defekt -.-
Ich habe gerade nochmal geschaut. Es sind jetzt ca. 35 Stunden vergangen und sobald ich den Akku auch nur eine Sekunde entferne, darf ich beim Anschalten wieder Zeit und Datum einstellen. Der interne Puffer (egal ob Akku, Kondensator oder Knopfzelle) ist anscheinend hinüber.

Unglaublich. Ich überlege jetzt gerade, ob ich es mit der Kamera ganz lasse. Wie viele Kameras soll ich denn noch kaufen/bekommen, bis mal eine funktioniert.

Ich dachte jetzt schon ernsthaft, dass das die Speicherkarte verursacht, aber ich habe noch andere hier und bei denen ist es genauso.


----------



## der_yappi (30. September 2018)

Im örtlichen Fachhandel kaufen?
Vlt hast du da mehr Glück...

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (30. September 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Im örtlichen Fachhandel kaufen?
> Vlt hast du da mehr Glück...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk



Da war die Fuji X-T20 her -.-
Ich bin jetzt gerade echt am Überlegen, ob ich jetzt auch auf die G9 verzichte und allgemein auf DSLMs und ob ich zur Nikon D7500 wechsle.
Anscheinend sind DSLM wegen der ganzen Elektronik irgendwie anfälliger oder ich hab irgendeine DSLM zerstörende Aura xD


----------



## fotoman (30. September 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wieso lässt du deine kamera ohne akku 3 monate in der gegend rum liegen?


Ich habe halt ein paar davon. Die zwei Hauptkameras liegen seit Anfang Juli ungenutzt im Rucksack, meine Saison geht erst kommendes Wochenende wieder los. Die D7100 liegt seit längerem fast nur noch als Ersatzkamera im Schrank, wobei ich sie vermutlich demnächst verkaufen werde.

Akkus nehme ich normalerweise bei Lagerung aus den Kameras. Außer bei der D700, da ist es mir zu lästig, den BG jedesmal abzuschrauben.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie die Fehlerquote bei  Kameras in der Preisregion so hoch sein kann und warum ich die alle  erwische.


Eine ganze Zeitlang war es bei C+N üblich, dass man DSLRs  nach dem Kauf standardmäßig zum Service schicken musste, da der AF nie  gepasst hat. Aufgefallen ist es insb. mit lichtstarken Objektiven, womit das Problem eher bei teureren Kameras diskutiert wurde.

Ich  war bei meiner D850 sehr erstaunt, dass all meine Nikon-Objektive  korrekt fokussieren, an der D4 sind teilweise Korrekturen nötig. Dass  mein einzigs Sigma nicht korrekt arbeitet war schon zu erwarten. Mittlerweile vermute ich, dass meine D850 genauso "refurbished" wurde wie mein 70-200/2.8 VR II.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Anscheinend sind DSLM wegen der ganzen  Elektronik irgendwie anfälliger


Eine DSLR hat nicht weniger  Elektronik, sie hat aber zusätzlich noch die Mechanik.

Den Teardown einer D7100 schaut man sich besser nicht an, danach wundert man sich eher, dass sowas zu akzeptabelen Preisen reparierbar sein soll.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. September 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ich habe halt ein paar davon. Die zwei Hauptkameras liegen seit Anfang Juli ungenutzt im Rucksack, meine Saison geht erst kommendes Wochenende wieder los. Die D7100 liegt seit längerem fast nur noch als Ersatzkamera im Schrank, wobei ich sie vermutlich demnächst verkaufen werde.


Und was ist dein bereich, angesichts der sommerpause, wenn man fragen darf? 
Ich hab meine pause ja eher im winter, wenn nicht gerade winter ist. 


> Eine ganze Zeitlang war es bei C+N üblich, dass man DSLRs  nach dem Kauf standardmäßig zum Service schicken musste, da der AF nie  gepasst hat. Aufgefallen ist es insb. mit lichtstarken Objektiven, womit das Problem eher bei teureren Kameras diskutiert wurde.


Das problem hatte pentax unter hoya auch. Mit ricoh ist es dann besser geworden. (bei der K1 keine probleme) Die möglichkeit der kostenlosen renigung und justage, innerhalb des 1. jahres, gibt es aber trotzdem noch.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. September 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Eine ganze Zeitlang war es bei C+N üblich, dass man DSLRs  nach dem Kauf standardmäßig zum Service schicken musste, da der AF nie  gepasst hat. Aufgefallen ist es insb. mit lichtstarken Objektiven, womit das Problem eher bei teureren Kameras diskutiert wurde.
> 
> Ich  war bei meiner D850 sehr erstaunt, dass all meine Nikon-Objektive  korrekt fokussieren, an der D4 sind teilweise Korrekturen nötig. Dass  mein einzigs Sigma nicht korrekt arbeitet war schon zu erwarten. Mittlerweile vermute ich, dass meine D850 genauso "refurbished" wurde wie mein 70-200/2.8 VR II.



Ja aber das kann doch einfach nicht sein. Ein Artikel im Wert von weit über 1000€ und dann schickt man den nur hin und her?
Für manche ist das eine Sache, auf die sie sehr lange sparen müssen.
Ich habe überlegt, wo ich mich preismäßig bei einer neuen Kamera einsortiere.
Zuerst wollte ich unter 1000€ bleiben, dann habe ich mich aber für max. 1200€ entschieden.
Da wurde ich enttäuscht, also habe ich die Grenze weiter angehoben, auf 1600-2000€.
Die G9 war dann in diesem Bereich. Das dann bei einer so teuren Kamera wieder bei einem Cent Bauteil gespart wird (Knopfzelle, was auch immer), kann doch nicht sein.
Es ist ja auch meine Zeit, die mit draufgeht. Bei Reparaturen wartet man ja auch gerne mal 4 Wochen.

Die G9 geht jetzt wieder zurück und mir reichts. Ich nutze jetzt weiterhin meine Fuji X-T20 Austauschkamera, die in Zukunft hoffentlich keinen Fehler mehr zeigt. Falls doch, fahre ich dann vermutlich persönlich zu Fuji


----------



## fotoman (30. September 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und was ist dein bereich, angesichts der sommerpause, wenn man fragen darf?


Kunstturnen, RSG und Eiskunstlaufen. Bilder kannst Du bei Interesse hier ansehen.
Auf Grund von Persönlichkeitsrechten werden die Bilder von mir auch nur dort (und nicht z.B. einzeln in Foren) veröffentlicht.

Ab und zu landen die Bilder dann auch in der Presse oder auf einem Veranstaltungsplakat (siehe hier für das "Originalbild").



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ja aber das kann doch einfach nicht sein. Ein  Artikel im Wert von weit über 1000€ und dann schickt man den nur hin und  her?
> Für manche ist das eine Sache, auf die sie sehr lange sparen  müssen.


Das hat für mich nichts mit dem Preis zu tun, es geht  einfach nicht. Selbst, wenn Deine Pana G9 ein Jahr lang beim Großhändler  lag, darf der Akku/Elko/WasAuchImmer nicht tiefentladen seine Arbeit  einstellen.

Das Problem dabei war halt nur, was man als Anternative hat. Die Qualitätsmängel waren für mich 2008 der Grund, von Canon zu Nikon zu wechseln. Aber auch dort hatte ich mit der D7000 Pech und musste sie schon nach dem Kauf zur Justage einsenden.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Bei Reparaturen wartet man ja  auch gerne mal 4 Wochen.


Das ist ganau der Grund, warum ich  sowas schon immer hasse und froh war, dass meine aktuellen Kameras so  lange gehalten haben (die Canons gingen bei mir immer recht nahe am  prognostizierten Haltbarketisdatum kaputt). Neuware hat einfach  ab dem Auspacken mit dem zugehörigen  Systemequipment korrekt zu funktionieren.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Oktober 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Das hat für mich nichts mit dem Preis zu tun, es geht  einfach nicht. Selbst, wenn Deine Pana G9 ein Jahr lang beim Großhändler  lag, darf der Akku/Elko/WasAuchImmer nicht tiefentladen seine Arbeit  einstellen.
> 
> Das Problem dabei war halt nur, was man als Anternative hat. Die Qualitätsmängel waren für mich 2008 der Grund, von Canon zu Nikon zu wechseln. Aber auch dort hatte ich mit der D7000 Pech und musste sie schon nach dem Kauf zur Justage einsenden.
> 
> Das ist ganau der Grund, warum ich  sowas schon immer hasse und froh war, dass meine aktuellen Kameras so  lange gehalten haben (die Canons gingen bei mir immer recht nahe am  prognostizierten Haltbarketisdatum kaputt). Neuware hat einfach  ab dem Auspacken mit dem zugehörigen  Systemequipment korrekt zu funktionieren.



Ich finde es einfach lächerlich, dass man die Qualitätskontrolle dem Kunden überlässt.
Manche müssen ewig sparen, damit sie sich eine Kamera über 1000€ leisten können und da kann man nicht Ware verkaufen, die möglicherweise defekt ist, weil bei der Qualitätskontrolle und den Teilen gespart wird.
Auch wenn man nicht ewig sparen muss, ist es eine Menge Geld.
Aber das ist den Herstellern egal. Die Kameras werden einfach möglichst günstig produziert und die Reklamationen sind mit einkalkuliert.


----------



## DataDino (1. Oktober 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Aber das ist den Herstellern egal. Die Kameras werden einfach möglichst günstig produziert und die Reklamationen sind mit einkalkuliert.


Ich würde sagen du hast einfach nur Pech gehabt. Meine FZ1000 (gekauft im Saturn) funktionierte von der ersten Sekunde an tadellos. Die GX80 (ebenfalls Saturn) meiner besseren Hälfte funktionierte ebenfalls ohne Probleme. Ich kaufe sowas aber lieber bei einer großen Elektronikkette oder im Fachhandel (wenn wir hier wenigstens mal einen hätten, der nicht nur Canon verkauft). Da sehe ich wenigstens vor dem Kauf, ob der Karton noch versiegelt ist oder nicht. Defekte kannst du immer mal haben. Falsche Lagerung, unsachgemäßer Transport oder ggf. ein Defekt, der bei der Qualitätskontrolle nicht direkt auffallen kann. Es kann immer mal was sein.

Den ersten Bock hat Amazon geschossen. Ärgerlich, aber dafür kann weder Panasonic noch die Kamera selbst etwas für. Und das Problem mit der Speicherung der Grunddaten (sofern du auch daran gedacht hast, die Kamera eingeschaltet eine komplette Akkuladung stehen zu lassen - Gängiger Tipp bei Lagerkamera's zum Aufladen des Stroms für die Speicher) ist dann eben ein ärgerlicher Fehler. Aber nichtsdestotrotz ist die G9 eine hervorragende und hochwertige MFT Kamera. Und ich denke mir, das eine zweite Chance *für die Kamera* schon lohnenswert ist. Du hast ja deine X-T20 noch. Was hast du denn zu verlieren? Ich würde sie einschicken.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Oktober 2018)

DataDino schrieb:


> Du hast ja deine X-T20 noch. Was hast du denn zu verlieren? Ich würde sie einschicken.



Meine Zeit und meine Geduld, weil es einfach nicht sein kann, dass ich mich ständig mit dem Hin- und Herschicken von Kameras beschäftige.

Das Thema ist für mich erledigt. Ich nehme meine X-T20 und gut. Ich würde sie aktuell eh nur mit viel Verlust losbekommen, weil der Markt aktuell mit gebrauchten X-T20 überschwemmt wird, weil viele anscheinend auf die X-T3 umsteigen wollen.
Falls die X-T20 wieder den Geist aufgibt, habe ich mittlerweile eh schon meinen Ansprechpartner bei Fujifilm 

Ich kaufe mir jetzt einen Griff zur X-T20 um die Handhabung zu verbessern und dann passt es.
Vielleicht steige ich dann nächstes Jahr auf die X-T3 um, die von der Handhabung her besser ist und spritzwassergeschützt ist.
Da warte ich aber auf die nächste ansprechende Aktion. Denn anscheinend ist das mit den Reklamationen bei Kameras heutzutage normal, egal welchen Hersteller man hat.
Immerhin weiß ich, dass der Service bei Fuji freundlich und zuvorkommend ist. 

Die Panasonic G9 war spitze, aber wenn ich da auch gleich eine fehlerhafte Kamera erhalte, habe ich nichts gewonnen.
In der Anleitung stand übrigens, dass der Akku 24 Stunden in der Kamera sein sollte, damit alles geladen ist. Nach 48 Stunden bestand das Problem aber immer noch.
Das die Kamera einen kompletten Akku durchlaufen muss, wurde nirgends erwähnt und habe ich auch bei einer Kamera noch nie erlebt. Selbst meine X-T20, die ich von Fuji neu erhalten habe, lag jetzt wochenlang ohne Akku bei mir.
Ich habe den Akku gestern geladen, eingesetzt, alles eingestellt und siehe da, es wurde alles gespeichert, als ich den Akku rausgenommen habe.
Wenn die Panasonic aber eine komplette Akkuladung durchlaufen muss, sollten sie das vielleicht mal irgendwo erwähnen.
Selbst meine alte Nikon, die schon monatelang ohne Akku im Schrank liegt, hat noch alles gespeichert, wenn ich den Akku einsetze.

Edit: Ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit irgendweinem Artikel. Das mit den Kameras hat mich anscheinend voll erwischt.
Da steckt man leider nicht drin.

Und als ich beim MM war, hat der Verkäufer damals neue Kamerapackungen geöffnet, um einen einigermaßen vollen Akku zu finden, damit ich ein paar Kameras wenigstens einmal anschalten konnte. Die Akkus hat er danach wieder in die Verpackungen, somit ist auch nicht garantiert, dass im Einzalhandel immer alles nagelneu ist.


----------



## DataDino (2. Oktober 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich würde sie aktuell eh nur mit viel Verlust losbekommen, weil der Markt aktuell mit gebrauchten X-T20 überschwemmt wird, weil viele anscheinend auf die X-T3 umsteigen wollen.


Richtig! Siehe hier: Fujifilm X-T20 body schwarz gebraucht kaufen

Selbst der Neupreis liegt mittlerweile bei unter 900 € mit Kit-Objektiv. Da haste damals leider ungünstig eingekauft. So lange hast du sie ja noch nicht.


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Oktober 2018)

DataDino schrieb:


> Richtig! Siehe hier: Fujifilm X-T20 body schwarz gebraucht kaufen
> 
> Selbst der Neupreis liegt mittlerweile bei unter 900 € mit Kit-Objektiv. Da haste damals leider ungünstig eingekauft. So lange hast du sie ja noch nicht.



Der Kitpreis ist aber mit dem schlechteren Objektiv (XC 15-45). Mit meinem Objektiv zahlst du immer noch über 1000€. Der Body allein hat auch zum damaligen Zeitpunkt neu um die 800€ gekostet.
Das XF 18-55 kostet aber einzeln 600-700€, weshalb sich das Kit schon gelohnt hat.
Zumal die X-T2 zu dem damaligen Zeitpunkt auch noch 600€ mehr gekostet hat, weil ich damals überlegt habe, die X-T2 zu kaufen, aber 600€ mehr war mir zu teuer.
Da war noch nicht ersichtlich, dass eine X-T3 im September veröffentlicht wird, zumal die X-T2  auch erst 2 Jahre auf dem Markt ist.

Außerdem erscheinen heutzutage so viele Kamera Modelle, weshalb man eigentlich nie richtig gut einkaufen kann und für immer warten müsste.
Wenn man eine neue Kamera kauft, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es spätestens nach einem Jahr wieder was besseres in der gleichen Klasse gibt, egal von welchem Hersteller.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Oktober 2018)

Das ist wie bei vielen anderen elektronischen Spielsachen. Man guckt, vergleicht und informiert sich. Und wenn man das gute Stück sein eigen nennt, sollte man um jeden Preisvergleich einen großen Bogen machen. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Oktober 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Das ist wie bei vielen anderen elektronischen Spielsachen. Man guckt, vergleicht und informiert sich. Und wenn man das gute Stück sein eigen nennt, sollte man um jeden Preisvergleich einen großen Bogen machen. ��
> Gruß, Fly



Jup, deswegen sage ich ja, man kann nicht gut einkaufen. Entweder man kauft es irgendwann oder man wartet unendlich lange 
Das gilt, wie du auch geschrieben hast, für fast alle elektronischen Geräte (TVs, Smartphones,...)


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Oktober 2018)

So, es gibt jetzt immer mehr Winteraktionen bis Januar 2019 von unterschiedlichen Herstellern und ich habe mein Budget auf max. 2000€ (inkl. Objektiv, z.B. mit Kitobjektiv) aufgebohrt.
Also nutze ich jetzt die Zeit und schaue nach einem guten Angebot. Vielleicht finde ich ja was bis Weihnachten oder dann im Januar.

Mittlerweile ist es mir egal ob DSLM oder DSLR. Die Bedienung sollte einfach gut sein und sie sollte gut in der Hand liegen. Meine X-T20 hat einen sehr schmalen Griff, wodurch sie mir schon ein paar Mal durch die Hand gerutscht ist, wenn ich sie einhändig bedient habe und das sollte nicht sein.
Ich fotografiere weiterhin Landschaft, Natur und ab und zu Hochzeiten / Feiern.
MFT oder APS-C ist egal, auf Vollformat möchte ich nicht umsteigen, da die Kosten für Objektive und das Gewicht einfach zu hoch ist.
Die Marke Pentax fällt auch raus, da ich mehrere Berichte / Mutmaßungen fand, dass Ricoh die Marke Pentax nicht auf Dauer halten kann. 

Ich habe aktuell einige Kameras in der Auswahl, aber vielleicht habt ihr noch ne Idee, an die ich nicht gedacht habe.

Canon EOS 80D, Nikon D7500, Olympus OMD EM1 II, Sony A6500, Fuji X-H1 (aktuell in der Cashback Aktion)

Habt ihr noch Kameras in der Preisklasse, an die ich nicht gedacht habe? 
Über Vor- und Nachteile brauchen wir nicht diskutieren, weil ich die kenne. 
Da ich aber nicht alle möglichen Kameramodelle kenne, hat der ein oder andere vielleicht noch ein Modell in der Preisklasse.


----------



## Taitan (11. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht 'ne Nikon D500 bzw. deren Nachfolgerin bis dahin? Aber das ist gegenüber der D7500 eher ein Profigerät. 
Würde ich mein Pentaxgeraffel abstoßen (müssen/wollen), würde ich zu Nikon gehen. 
Da ist das vordere Einstellrad wenigsten da wo es hingehört und nicht oben auf'm Body (wie bei Canon).


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Oktober 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Vielleicht 'ne Nikon D500 bzw. deren Nachfolgerin bis dahin? Aber das ist gegenüber der D7500 eher ein Profigerät.
> Würde ich mein Pentaxgeraffel abstoßen (müssen/wollen), würde ich zu Nikon gehen.
> Da ist das vordere Einstellrad wenigsten da wo es hingehört und nicht oben auf'm Body (wie bei Canon).



An die D500 hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber eigentlich ist sie wie die D7500 mit mehr AF Feldern und schnellerem AF, also mehr für schnelle Motive geeignet und kostet aber 600€ mehr (Body). Gut, das Display ist noch hochauflösender aber das waren eigentlich die Unterschiede.
Gut, der Body wär noch im Rahmen der 2000€ aber ich weiß nicht, ob sie mir mehr nützen würde als die D7500 
Außerdem ist sie auch noch ein Stück größer als die D7500.


----------



## fotoman (11. Oktober 2018)

Die Nikon D500 ist aber viel zu teuer, wenn man auch noch ein angemessenes Objetkiv dazu möchte.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe aktuell einige Kameras in der Auswahl,  aber vielleicht habt ihr noch ne Idee, an die ich nicht gedacht habe.
> 
> Canon EOS 80D, Nikon D7500, Olympus OMD EM1 II, Sony A6500, Fuji X-H1 (aktuell in der Cashback Aktion)


An was außer Preis (mit spekulierten Aktionen) und max. APS-C machst Du die Auswahl denn fest? Bleibt es bei eienm Kit-Objektiv, soll die Kamera (z.B. für die erwähnten Hochzeiten) zwei Kartenslots haben. Einige scheinen sowas ja nciht ohne zwei Slots fotografieren zu können, mir wäre da erst einmal ein großer Blitz wichtiger, der alle Systemfunktionen unterstützt und im Budget enthalten sein muss. Außerdem kam ich bei sowas nie ohne Tele aus, was aber natürlich nr an meinen Motiven liegt. Und wo mir bei Landschaften der Krach vom Spiegelschlag egal ist, hätte ich bei solchen Feiern mttlerweile gerne eine geräuschlose Kamera mit gutem HighISO-Verhalten und lichtstarken Objektiven.

Falls Du für die Fuji X-H1 kein sehr gutes Angebot kennst ist die auch viel zu teuer. Frei nach Deiner Aussage bzw. Nutzlosem Wetterschutz für ein Gehäuse, wenn das (Kit) Objektiv keinen hat, ist für mich eine so teure kamer nutzlos,, wenn man ihr nicht entsprechend hochwertige Objektive "spendiert".


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Oktober 2018)

Ob Kit Objektiv oder anderes Objektiv wäre mir eigentlich egal.
Viele Kitobjektive sind relativ gut, wenn man mal von Pancake Varianten absieht.
Bei der D7500 ist das 18-140 ganz praktisch. Das wäre eines, das ich darauflassen könnte, wenn ich mal unterwegs bin und nicht viel schleppen kann.

Zwei Kartenslots wären praktisch, sind aber kein Muss, denn ich fotografiere vielleicht auf 2-4 Hochzeiten/Feste pro Jahr und das nur bei Freunden und Bekannten. 
Sollte das mehr und professioneller werden, würde ich mich eh nach Equipment speziell dafür umschauen. Außerdem ist noch nie in meinem Leben eine Speicherkarte kaputt gegangen.

Einen integrierten Blitz brauche ich nicht, wenn dann würde ich mir nachträglich irgendwann einen besseren Aufsteckblitz kaufen. Das hätte aber auch noch länger Zeit.

Das mit dem Krach stimmt natürlich. Gerade in Kirchen ist ein elektronischer Verschluss echt praktisch. Aber wie gesagt, da ich noch eher sehr wenig Hochzeiten fotografiere, wäre das auch kein Muss.

Ja, mit der X-H1 hast du recht. Mit einem geschützten Objektiv bin ich da weit über 2000€.

Aktuell sollte es mehr auf Landschaft und Natur ausgelegt sein.


----------



## kero81 (11. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht habe ich es nicht mitbekommen oder wegen meinem löcherigen Hirn schon vergessen, aber... warum keine RX100 III?!


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Oktober 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich es nicht mitbekommen oder wegen meinem löcherigen Hirn schon vergessen, aber... warum keine RX100 III?!



Weil das eine kleine Kompaktkamera ohne wechselbares Objektiv ist 
Das kommt nicht in Frage.


----------



## kero81 (11. Oktober 2018)

Sry, ich hab da wohl gerade was durcheinander geworfen.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Oktober 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Sry, ich hab da wohl gerade was durcheinander geworfen.



Kein Ding


----------



## Taitan (11. Oktober 2018)

Nagut. Bei Vergleichen von AF-Feldern, High Iso Tauglichkeit und sonst für technische Finessen bin ich absolut nicht up to date. 
Aber unterschätze nie die Haptik einer Kamera! Einen Body, bei dem man nach einer Stunde Shooting Krämpfe in den Fingern bekommt, ist beknackt....auch wenn man damit fliegende Fledermäuse in der Dunkelheit fotografieren könnte.
Und der Joystick, den es bei den Profikameras gibt, ist super praktisch bei der AF-Feld Auswahl...gerade wenn es bei einmaligen Szene in den Kirchen (bei Hochzeiten) drauf ankommt. 

Mein Credo:
Usability + Haptik >> Technik


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Oktober 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Nagut. Bei Vergleichen von AF-Feldern, High Iso Tauglichkeit und sonst für technische Finessen bin ich absolut nicht up to date.
> Aber unterschätze nie die Haptik einer Kamera! Einen Body, bei dem man nach einer Stunde Shooting Krämpfe in den Fingern bekommt, ist beknackt....auch wenn man damit fliegende Fledermäuse in der Dunkelheit fotografieren könnte.
> Und der Joystick, den es bei den Profikameras gibt, ist super praktisch bei der AF-Feld Auswahl...gerade wenn es bei einmaligen Szene in den Kirchen (bei Hochzeiten) drauf ankommt.
> 
> ...



Genau deswegen geht mir meine XT20  auf den Senkel. Auf Dauer ist die Bedienung einfach ein Krampf, weil sie so dünn  ist und keinen richtigen Griff hat. 

Da liegt mir selbst die Sony A6500 besser in der Hand. Bei der ist der Griff nämlich etwas größer als bei der A6000/A6300.


----------



## Taitan (11. Oktober 2018)

Hast Du schonmal über einen Batteriegriff bzw. L-Bracket mit Griff nachgedacht? Das ist wesentlich günstiger als ne neue Kamera. Und so ein Teil kann wahre Haptikwunder bewirken. Technisch gesehen ist die XT20 ja noch auf der Höhe der Zeit.

Quick Release L-Bracket Mount Camera Grip For FUJIFILM X-T20 XT20 RRS Arca Swiss  | eBay


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Oktober 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Hast Du schonmal über einen Batteriegriff bzw. L-Bracket mit Griff nachgedacht? Das ist wesentlich günstiger als ne neue Kamera. Und so ein Teil kann wahre Haptikwunder bewirken. Technisch gesehen ist die XT20 ja noch auf der Höhe der Zeit.
> 
> Quick Release L-Bracket Mount Camera Grip For FUJIFILM X-T20 XT20 RRS Arca Swiss  | eBay



Jup, habe sogar schon nach günstigen Alternativen aus den USA gesucht. Das würde die Haptik etwas verbessern, richtig angenehm wäre es in meinen Händen dann immer noch nicht. Die XT2/ XT3 wäre schon einiges besser, aber die sind immer noch ziemlich dünn.

Die G9 lag sehr gut in der Hand, die EOS 80D auch und die D7500 auch.

Ich habe damals einfach gedacht, dass ich mit der Handhabung bei der XT20 zurechtkommen würde. Nach längerer Benutzung wurde ich eines Anderen belehrt und sie wär mir schon ein paar mal fast ganz aus der Hand gerutscht, v.a. wenn ich sie aus der Tragetasche nehmen wollte.

Seitdem weiß ich: Die Haptik ist mir wichtiger.


----------



## kero81 (11. Oktober 2018)

Also ich bin mit der 80D schon ca 10km Wandern gegangen, in der Teufelsschlucht Irrel, die Teuflische Acht. Da gehts hoch und runter wie auf einer Achterbahn und auch an einigen Stellen etwas enger unter Felsen durch. Ich weiß allerdings nicht mehr genau was ich für ein Objektiv drauf hatte, ich glaube aber es war das 24er Pancake. Habe das "Gewicht" nicht als störend empfunden, die Kamera liegt aber auch astrein in meiner Hand.


----------



## Rage1988 (12. Oktober 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit der 80D schon ca 10km Wandern gegangen, in der Teufelsschlucht Irrel, die Teuflische Acht. Da gehts hoch und runter wie auf einer Achterbahn und auch an einigen Stellen etwas enger unter Felsen durch. Ich weiß allerdings nicht mehr genau was ich für ein Objektiv drauf hatte, ich glaube aber es war das 24er Pancake. Habe das "Gewicht" nicht als störend empfunden, die Kamera liegt aber auch astrein in meiner Hand.



Ja, ich hatte die 80D auch schon in der Hand und sie lag sehr gut in der Hand. V.a. sind fast alle Bedienelemente auf der rechten Seite angeordnet, d.h. man kann sie auch schnell und leicht mit der rechten Hand bedienen.

Mir fällt in der Preisklasse keine mehr ein. Also wird es entweder die D7500 oder die 80D. Beide sind vergleichbar, aber beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. 
DIe EM1 II von Olympus ist auch geil, aber da lande ich bei knapp 2000€ und ich weiß nicht, ob es mir das aktuell wert ist.

Ach schau an, Canon hat auch ne Aktion, je nach Objektiv.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Oktober 2018)

Weil ich gerade mal etwas lange weile hatte...


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Die Marke Pentax fällt auch raus, da ich mehrere Berichte / Mutmaßungen fand, dass Ricoh die Marke Pentax nicht auf Dauer halten kann.


Woher hast du das? Ich habe dazu nur einen artikel vom april 2017 gefunden und nunja...pentax gibt es noch!
Ich könnte dagegen jetzt behaupten, das von ricoh noch sehr viel mehr kommen wird, denn es gibt ja in der zwischenzeit die K1 Mk II, jetzt kam auch eine neue 50mm festbrennweite und ricoh hat zudem noch ein neues patent angemeldet was einen umschaltbaren OVF/EVF beinhaltet.
Ich weiß also wirklich nicht warum die marke pentax eingestellt werden soll, denn dann hätte ricoh sich den aufwand sparen können. Allerdings muß ich zugeben, das sie ihr sortiment etwas "eingedampft" haben. Das ist aber nicht zwingend schlecht und überhaupt würde es der marke vieleicht gut tun, wenn man bei den features zwischen einsteiger und profi einen unterschied hätte. (die einstellmöglichkeiten im kamera-menü waren z.b. von der K500 bis zur K5 IIs identisch)


----------



## Rage1988 (14. Oktober 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Weil ich gerade mal etwas lange weile hatte...
> 
> Woher hast du das? Ich habe dazu nur einen artikel vom april 2017 gefunden und nunja...pentax gibt es noch!
> Ich könnte dagegen jetzt behaupten, das von ricoh noch sehr viel mehr kommen wird, denn es gibt ja in der zwischenzeit die K1 Mk II, jetzt kam auch eine neue 50mm festbrennweite und ricoh hat zudem noch ein neues patent angemeldet was einen umschaltbaren OVF/EVF beinhaltet.
> Ich weiß also wirklich nicht warum die marke pentax eingestellt werden soll, denn dann hätte ricoh sich den aufwand sparen können. Allerdings muß ich zugeben, das sie ihr sortiment etwas "eingedampft" haben. Das ist aber nicht zwingend schlecht und überhaupt würde es der marke vieleicht gut tun, wenn man bei den features zwischen einsteiger und profi einen unterschied hätte. (die einstellmöglichkeiten im kamera-menü waren z.b. von der K500 bis zur K5 IIs identisch)



Es sind alles nur Vermutungen, aber wenn man ein bisschen nachforscht, könnte da schon was dran sein.

1. Habe ich noch nie bzw. äußerst selten Pentax Kameras gesehen. Weder im Elektrofachgeschäften noch in vielen Fotoläden. Ich habe auch noch nie einen Menschen mit einer Pentax Kamera gesehen (egal ob in Urlauben, bei Events, Sportveranstaltungen...). Wenn man mal jemanden mit einer Pentax sieht, dann ist es meistens ein Asiate. Das ist aber auch kein Wunder, wenn man sich die Marktanteile der Kamerahersteller anschaut und das ist nur auf Japan bezogen (Marktanteile: Welcher Hersteller hat 2017 die meisten Kameras verkauft? | Photografix Magazin).
2. Gab es Berichte dazu (Ricoh may close shutter on personal camera business -
                Nikkei Asian Review Report: Ricoh announcing cost cuts in face of crisis: Digital Photography Review Ricoh Facing Biggest Financial Crisis Yet, Report Says). Die sind zwar aus 2017, aber es sollte klar sein, dass man eine Unternehmenssparte nicht sofort abstößt.
Zwar hat das Ricoh wieder dementiert (Ricoh Statement Regarding the Future of its Camera Business), aber welches Unternhemen hätte da schon gesagt "Jup, das stimmt".
3. Fehlende Innovationen, was man an der Pentax K1 II sehen kann. Das ist die K1 mit eine Softwareupdate, deswegen konnten die K1 Besitzer auch ihre Kamera einschicken, die dann auf die II geupdatet werden konnte. Sie haben damals das System mit dem beweglichen Sensor eingeführt und darauf ruhen sie sich seitdem aus, genausoe wie bei den Abdichtungen, mit denen sie werben.
4. Wenn man die Finanzkennzahlen von Ricoh anschaut (https://www.ricoh.com/IR/data/pre/pdf/h30q4_2.pdf), sieht man, dass die Überseeverkäufe nie wirklich rosig waren. Aber auch der Inlandsabsatz war nicht wirklich toll.
Leider habe ich keine genauen Zahlen zu Pentax gefunden, aber ich nehme an, dass sie zu "Sales by Category -> other" gehören, was nur einen geringen Teil von Ricoh ausmacht und der Forecast für 2019 sagt auch hier einen Rückgang voraus.
5. Hat Hoya 2011 schon Pentax wegen Umsatzeinbrüchen verkauft (http://www.photoscala.de/2011/11/01/pentax-fotosparte-bei-hoya-umsatzeinbruch-und-verluste/)

Wenn man sich die Vergangenheit und die Zahlen von Pentax so anschaut, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass es sich bei Pentax nicht um eine Cash Cow oder um einen Star handelt, sondern eher um einen Poor Dog (Portfolioanalyse). Um genauere Aussgen treffen zu können, bräuchte ich aber die genauen Zahlen von Pentax. 
Poor Dogs werden weiter von Unternehmen geduldet, solange sie noch Vorteile bringen. Wenn das aber irgendwann nicht mehr so ist, sollte man Poor Dogs eliminieren, weil sie nur Ressourcen fressen.


Auch Nikon soll in der Vergangenheit zu kämpfen gehabt haben. Warum?
Naja, überall entwickeln sich die Kameras weiter und viele Hersteller bieten zusätzlich DSLMs an. Nur Nikon hat sich in der Vergangenheit nie mit DSLMs beschäftigt und hat auf die DSLRs vertraut.
Die Z6 und Z7 zeigen, dass sie sich jetzt doch mit DSLMs beschäftigen mussten.
Seit es Smartphones gibt, sind die Umsätze mit Kameras sowieso allgemein eingebrochen. Wenn man da als Kamerahersteller nicht mit der Zeit geht, geht man irgendwann unter, wobei das aber bei Canon oder Nikon läger dauern würde als bei Pentax.
Ich bin auch gespannt, wie lange es noch die Kompaktkameras geben wird, denn auch da gehen die Umsätze gewaltig zurück, was wegen den Smartphones nicht verwunderlich ist.


----------



## Taitan (14. Oktober 2018)

Seit ich meine erste DSLR anno 2009  gekauft habe, wird Pentax für tot erklärt (und das schon viel länger). 
Mit den Marktanteilen von Canon oder Nikon kann ein kleines System wie Pentax nicht mithalten - das ist klar. Aber das können genauso wenig Fuji, Leica oder Sigma. 
"Stabilität" und Kontinuität sind auch bei großen Namen nicht selbstverständlich. Siehe Nikon 1, Samsung NX oder gar Sony A (ex- Konica Minolta) - alles Namen großer Hersteller...aber im Vergleich zu Pentax K wirklich tot.


----------



## Rage1988 (14. Oktober 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Seit ich meine erste DSLR anno 2009  gekauft habe, wird Pentax für tot erklärt (und das schon viel länger).
> Mit den Marktanteilen von Canon oder Nikon kann ein kleines System wie Pentax nicht mithalten - das ist klar. Aber das können genauso wenig Fuji, Leica oder Sigma.
> "Stabilität" und Kontinuität sind auch bei großen Namen nicht selbstverständlich. Siehe Nikon 1, Samsung NX oder gar Sony A (ex- Konica Minolta) - alles Namen großer Hersteller...aber im Vergleich zu Pentax K wirklich tot.



Fuji beschäftigt sich aber mit DSLMs und da sind sie gut dabei. Bei Sigma sitzt der Fokus auf den Objektiven.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Oktober 2018)

Zu 1:
Ich hab keine ahnung wo du überall so schaust, aber ich sehe schon regelmäßig welche. Allerdings laufen mir nicht so viele touries über den weg bei diversen veranstaltungen.
Und das es nicht so viele pentax-händler gibt stimmt wohl, aber es gibt sie. Allerdings wird dir sicherlich nicht unbekannt sein, das die meiste elektronik übers netzt bestellt wird, weshalb ich das nicht so tragisch sehe.
Und zu dem link mit den marktanteilen... Da steht:


			
				artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei werden die Verkaufszahlen von einem Großteil der japanischen Kamerageschäfte und Händler analysiert, um im Anschluss Bestenlisten mit den jeweiligen Marktanteilen zu erstellen. Die Marktanteile, auf die wir gleich genauer eingehen werden, beziehen sich also ausschließlich auf den japanischen Markt, in anderen Ländern können die Zahlen theoretisch deutlich anders aussehen.



Der letzte, unterstrichene satz sagt eigentlich alles.

Zu 2:
Ein einzelner bericht... Im pc-bereich hätte das sicherlich wellen geschlagen und die wildesten user-spekulationen hervor gerufen. Hier reicht das nichtmal zur rand-notiz und etwas ableiten lässt sich gleich garnicht. Dazu wurde auch von ricoh dementiert...

Zu 3:
Wieso fehlende innovation? An so einer abdichtung lässt sich nicht viel verbessern und der stabi hatte anfangs 3 achsen statt 5. Außerdem sind das nur die features mit denen wohl geworben wird. (wenn denn überhaupt geworben wird, weil pentax-werbung hab ich noch garnicht gesehen )
Und nein, das upgrade von der K1 mk I auf mk II ist kein softwareupdate! Da wurde am Prime-prozessor was verbessert, also da steckt jetzt der von der KP drin. Die mk II hat nicht umsonst bessere ISO-eigenschaften und kann allgemein höhere ISO-werte. Dazu wurde wohl am AF noch etwas optimiert.

Zu 4:
Das "other" wird wohl auch wirklich alles mögliche an kleinkram sein, also nicht bloß pentax. Dazu sieht die zahl bei "märz `18" doch recht gesund aus und so eine vorhersage für märz `19 ist nur eines, eine vorhersage. Die kann man ja mal vergleichen wenn die tatsächliche zahl da ist.

Zu 5:
Für hoya war pentax aber auch nur eine "cash cow". Entsprechend hat sich in der zeit auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel getan. Dazu hat hoya glaub ich auch lukrative bereiche von pentax behalten (glaub der medizinische bereich gehört dazu)
Hoya hatte übrigens die marke pentax von ende 2007 bis ende 2011. Ricoh hat die kamera-sparte also jetzt schon länger und schein immer noch dafür zu entwickeln...


----------



## Rage1988 (14. Oktober 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der letzte, unterstrichene satz sagt eigentlich alles.



Ich habe oben schon geschrieben, dass es sich bei den Zahlen um den japanischen Markt handelt. Da die Oversea Sales von Ricoh aber allgemein noch schlechter sind, dürfte der Anteil in Europa noch niedriger sein.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Zu 2:
> Ein einzelner bericht... Im pc-bereich hätte das sicherlich wellen geschlagen und die wildesten user-spekulationen hervor gerufen. Hier reicht das nichtmal zur rand-notiz und etwas ableiten lässt sich gleich garnicht. Dazu wurde auch von ricoh dementiert...



Das waren zwei Berichte und wenn du googelt, findest du noch mehr. Das Ricoh das dementiert hat, habe ich bereits geschrieben. Es würde aber auch kein Unternehmen der Welt zugeben, dass das stimmt, denn dann würden die Aktien sofort in den Keller gehen. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Zu 3:
> Wieso fehlende innovation? An so einer abdichtung lässt sich nicht viel verbessern und der stabi hatte anfangs 3 achsen statt 5. Außerdem sind das nur die features mit denen wohl geworben wird. (wenn denn überhaupt geworben wird, weil pentax-werbung hab ich noch garnicht gesehen [/FONT])
> Und nein, das upgrade von der K1 mk I auf mk II ist kein softwareupdate! Da wurde am Prime-prozessor was verbessert, also da steckt jetzt der von der KP drin. Die mk II hat nicht umsonst bessere ISO-eigenschaften und kann allgemein höhere ISO-werte. Dazu wurde wohl am AF noch etwas optimiert.



Wow, 5 statt 3 Achsen. Das ist keine Innovation, sondern eine Verbesserung und im Bereich DSLMs von Olympus gab es den 5 Achsen Stabi auch schon.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Zu 4:
> Das "other" wird wohl auch wirklich alles mögliche an kleinkram sein, also nicht bloß pentax. Dazu sieht die zahl bei "märz `18" doch recht gesund aus und so eine vorhersage für märz `19 ist nur eines, eine vorhersage. Die kann man ja mal vergleichen wenn die tatsächliche zahl da ist.



Natürlich gehört zu "other" auch noch anderes.
Aber das zeigt erst recht, wie klein die Kamerasparte für Ricoh ist. Ein Forecast ist natürlich nur eine Vorhersage. In der Regel rechnen Unternehmen aber nicht mit einem Rückgang bei einem Forecast. Normalerweise rechnet man mit einem Mittel von Best und Worst Case, viele sogar mit Best Case. Im Fall von Ricoh rechnen sie mit einem Rückgang und ich nehme an, dass es sich dabei nicht um den Worst Case handelt, denn das würde die Aktionäre noch mehr verschrecken.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Zu 5:
> Für hoya war pentax aber auch nur eine "cash cow". Entsprechend hat sich in der zeit auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel getan. Dazu hat hoya glaub ich auch lukrative bereiche von pentax behalten (glaub der medizinische bereich gehört dazu)
> Hoya hatte übrigens die marke pentax von ende 2007 bis ende 2011. Ricoh hat die kamera-sparte also jetzt schon länger und schein immer noch dafür zu entwickeln...



Falsch, für Hoya war Pentax Kamera ein Poor Dog, den sie abgestoßen haben, nachdem es sich nicht mehr rentiert hat. Eine Cash Cow stößt man nicht ab. Ricoh hat Pentax länger, ist aber auch nicht wesentlich erfolgreicher damit.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Oktober 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das waren zwei Berichte und wenn du googelt, findest du noch mehr. Das Ricoh das dementiert hat, habe ich bereits geschrieben. Es würde aber auch kein Unternehmen der Welt zugeben, dass das stimmt, denn dann würden die Aktien sofort in den Keller gehen.


Also ich hab da noch chip und photografix-magazin gefunden, aber beide beziehen sich lediglich auf Nikkei. Das ist einfach nur dürftig.


> Wow, 5 statt 3 Achsen. Das ist keine Innovation, sondern eine Verbesserung und im Bereich DSLMs von Olympus gab es den 5 Achsen Stabi auch schon.


Eine ganz normale entwicklung. Aber was ist mit der AF-feinverstellung (bei phasen-af manchmal nützlich, bei kontrast-af unnütz) die bei canon und nikon nur in hochpreisigen modellen verfügbar ist? Und das pixelshift-system von olympus darf man ja langsam auch als olle kamelle bezeichnen. (bei pentax ab der K3 II, mit der K1 geht das auch freihand) Dazu kommt bei pentax der astro-tracer, den es aber auch schon ewig gibt, und die tiefpassfilter-emulation um den ggf. auftretenden moire-effekt zu mindern. (kameras ohne tiefpassfilter neigen zu diesem effekt)
Dazu kommt noch das übliche, also die kameras schießen auf wunsch eine automatische belichtungsreihe, rechnen dir automatisch ein HDR (jpg), korrigiert auf wunsch automatisch den horizont u.s.w.


> Aber das zeigt erst recht, wie klein die Kamerasparte für Ricoh ist.


Das ist keine kunst. Ricoh baut druckmaschienen. 


> Falsch, für Hoya war Pentax Kamera ein Poor Dog, den sie abgestoßen haben, nachdem es sich nicht mehr rentiert hat.


Ist die definition von "cash cow" nicht das man etwas kauft was gewinn macht und sobald das nicht mehr gegeben ist wieder abstößt? Genau das hat hoya ja veranstaltet und dazu noch die profitablen bereiche behalten.
Ansonsten halte ich es wie Taitan. Pentax wurde schon so oft für tot erklärt und sie leben immer noch.
Achja, 2014 wäre olympus fast unter gegangen und panasonic bzw. fuji hatten wohl auch heftig zu knabbern  (und ich wage zu bezweifeln das es jetzt besser aus sieht-> da fallen diese hersteller doch auch für dich weg)


----------



## Rage1988 (14. Oktober 2018)

Definition Cash Coq



> Hoher Marktanteil, geringes Marktwachstum: Dies sind etablierte, beliebte Produkte, die Geld in die Unternehmenskassen spülen, da sie kaum Investitionen erfordern. Strategie: „Die Kühe melken, solange sie gesund sind“, den Wettbewerb beobachten und darauf achten, aufgrund des geringen Marktwachstums nicht zu viel zu investieren.



Die Portfolioanalyse: Aufbau, Beispiel und eine Vorlage - Projekte leicht gemacht

Pentax hatte nie einen großen Marktanteil und hat auch bei Hoya nie viel Geld in die Kasse gespült.

Panasonic und Olympus haben sich bei DSLMs etabliert und stehen mittlerweile sehr gut da. 2014 waren die DSLMs noch nicht so populär. Das begann 2014/2015 und da haben beide Hersteller alles richtig gemacht.

Olympus hat bei DSLMs auch hohe Marktanteile, die Pentax noch nie hatte, was man auch auf der Seite mit den DSLR Marktanteilen in Japan sehen kann.


----------



## fotoman (14. Oktober 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Bei der D7500 ist das 18-140 ganz praktisch. Das wäre eines, das ich darauflassen könnte, wenn ich mal unterwegs bin und nicht viel schleppen kann.


Praktisch ist es (ohne die reale Brennweite bei 10-20m Motivabstand zu kennen), aber die Bildqualität bei WW und Tele abseits dem absoluten Bildzentrum? M.M.n. kann man damit auch gleich an ein Tamron 16-300 o.Ä. denken.
Nikon 18-140mm f/3.5-5.6G AF-S DX VR Lens Image Quality
(und das ist nur an der D3x im DX-Modus, also gerade mal mit 10 MPix).

Dass dies leider kein Ausreißer ist, sieht man hier
Lens review data: Digital Photography Review

Abseits der Bildmitte nicht gerade prickelnd, auch nicht mit f5.6-8. Was bei Portraits für mich noch passt, ist gerade für Landschaften suboptimal.

Für die derzeit ca. 200 € Aufpreis ist es ja noch ok, aber bitte nicht damit bewerten, was mit der Kamera möglich ist.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. Oktober 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Praktisch ist es (ohne die reale Brennweite bei 10-20m Motivabstand zu kennen), aber die Bildqualität bei WW und Tele abseits dem absoluten Bildzentrum? M.M.n. kann man damit auch gleich an ein Tamron 16-300 o.Ä. denken.
> Nikon 18-140mm f/3.5-5.6G AF-S DX VR Lens Image Quality
> (und das ist nur an der D3x im DX-Modus, also gerade mal mit 10 MPix).
> 
> ...



Ja, du bestätigst, was ich kürzlich auch zu dem Objektiv gelesen habe. Da verzichte ich drauf und such mir lieber gleich was besseres.


----------



## Taitan (17. Oktober 2018)

Mein Vater hat ne Nikon D5x00 und nutzt das Nikon AF-S 18-105 VR f/3.5-5-6
Die Bilder gefallen mir ganz gut. Aber ich persönlich bevorzuge lieber Festbrennweiten.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Oktober 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat ne Nikon D5x00 und nutzt das Nikon AF-S 18-105 VR f/3.5-5-6
> Die Bilder gefallen mir ganz gut. Aber ich persönlich bevorzuge lieber Festbrennweiten.



Naja, ein oder zwei Zoomobjektive sind schon sehr praktisch, wenn man z.B. im Urlaub ist und nicht alles mitschleppen kann / will 
Ein 18-140 wäre da schon sehr praktisch, weil es vielseitig einsetbar ist. Leider muss man bei solchen allround Objektiven auch immer Abstriche machen.

Das Sony SEL 18-135mm für E-Mount ist bspw. gar nicht so schlecht oder auch von Canon das 18-135. 

Ein allrounder Objektiv brauch ich auf jeden Fall, egal von welchem Hersteller


----------



## Taitan (17. Oktober 2018)

Meine Fototasche beeinhaltet "nur" 

15mm, 35mm, 50mm und 70-300mm

Das 28-75mm Zoom hab ich wegen chronischer Nichtnutzung verkauft. Ich vermisse es nicht. 

Falls Du Dich für ne spiegellose APS-C entscheiden solltest, schau Dir unbedingt mal das Samyang 12/2.0 an. Das ist verdammt gut.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Oktober 2018)

Super, danke für den Tipp mit dem Samyang. Das ist echt Top und sowohl für E-mount, als auch Fuji X und MFT erhältlich.

Mit ner Sony A6500, Olympus oder Panasonic  könnte man es sogar ohne Stativ nutzen, weil der Stabi in der Kamera ist.


----------



## Taitan (17. Oktober 2018)

Ja, das Samyang 12mm ist nur für spiegellose Kameras (APS-C) gerechnet. Die haben halt ein super kurzes Auflagemaß. Für DSLRs ist halt das 10mm/2.8 (nur APS-C) bzw. das 14mm/2.8 (KB) interessant. 
Als UWW nutze ich ja, wie schon oft hier angegeben, das Firefly 15mm/2.4 von dem recht jungen Hersteller Irix. Ich bin äußerst zufrieden damit. Zusätzlich ist das Irix gegen Staub und Spritzwasser abgedichtet. Zudem hat es noch ein paar "Extras" wie Gelantinfilteraufnahme, Fokuslock und Schraubfiltergewinder (keine Selbstverständlichkeit bei KB-tauglichen UWWs). Die Highendvariante "Blackstone" ist komplett aus Metall und bietet noch leuchtende Gravuren. Kostet aber auch gern 200€ mehr. Linsen sind aber selbstverständlich identisch.

Übrigens:

An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir eher Gedanken über ein Kamerasystem machen. Weniger um den konkreten Kamerabody. Ein Systemwechsel nach einigen Jahren ist unglaubliche Geldverbrennung.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Oktober 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Ja, das Samyang 12mm ist nur für spiegellose Kameras (APS-C) gerechnet. Die haben halt ein super kurzes Auflagemaß. Für DSLRs ist halt das 10mm/2.8 (nur APS-C) bzw. das 14mm/2.8 (KB) interessant.
> Als UWW nutze ich ja, wie schon oft hier angegeben, das Firefly 15mm/2.4 von dem recht jungen Hersteller Irix. Ich bin äußerst zufrieden damit. Zusätzlich ist das Irix gegen Staub und Spritzwasser abgedichtet. Zudem hat es noch ein paar "Extras" wie Gelantinfilteraufnahme, Fokuslock und Schraubfiltergewinder (keine Selbstverständlichkeit bei KB-tauglichen UWWs). Die Highendvariante "Blackstone" ist komplett aus Metall und bietet noch leuchtende Gravuren. Kostet aber auch gern 200€ mehr. Linsen sind aber selbstverständlich identisch.
> 
> Übrigens:
> ...



Jup, darüber habe ich schpn nachgedacht.

Sony A6500 -> Mittlerweile gibt es ziemlich viele E-mount Objektive und durch den integrierten Stabi könnte man auch andere Objektive ohne Stabi anbringen. Die Auswahl ist also durchaus gut.

Fuji: Hat sehr gute Objektive, allerdings kosten die auch sehr viel und die Auswahl ist eher gering. Ich nehme an, dass sich das in den nächsten Jahren ändert, weil Fuji immer populärer wird.

Olympus/Panasonic: Haben auch ne große Auswahl und besonders die Olympus Objektive sind recht hochwertig. Die MFT Objektive sind preislich attraktiver.

Nikon/Canon DSLRs: Haben die größte Auswahl.

Ich warte aktuell nur noch auf weitere Angebote. Black Friday und Weihnachten stehen bald an, mal schauen ob da was für mich dabei ist.


----------



## Taitan (17. Oktober 2018)

Na bei Fuji kommen eigentlich "nur" 3 neue Linsen. (Tamron, Sigma, Samyang mal außen vor). 
X Mount Lens Roadmap | Fujifilm Global


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Oktober 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Na bei Fuji kommen eigentlich "nur" 3 neue Linsen. (Tamron, Sigma, Samyang mal außen vor).
> X Mount Lens Roadmap | Fujifilm Global



Bei Fuji ist eher das Problem für mich, dass die Kameras nicht gut in der Hand liegen, bis auf die X-H1.
Die Griffe sind bei den meisten Modellen einfach nicht ausgeprägt genug für größere Hände.


----------



## Taitan (18. Oktober 2018)

Und warum wird's bei Dir nicht die X-H1 ?  Zugegeben. 1300€ Body only sind für aps-c schon ordentlich. Da kriegst Du bei Canon schon ne 6Dm2 ... und hast digitales Kleinbild. Aber das ist Dir ja zu groß.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Oktober 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Und warum wird's bei Dir nicht die X-H1 ?  Zugegeben. 1300€ Body only sind für aps-c schon ordentlich. Da kriegst Du bei Canon schon ne 6Dm2 ... und hast digitales Kleinbild. Aber das ist Dir ja zu groß.



Hab ich schon überlegt, v.a. weil die in der Cashbackaktion dabei ist, aber da käme ich mit Objektiv weit über 2000€ und das ist mir zuviel.
An sich ist es aber eine tolle Kamera.

Aber der Body allein kostet 1899€.


----------



## Taitan (18. Oktober 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Aber der Body allein kostet 1899€.



Okay...soviel würde ich nie im Leben für APS-C ausgeben. 
Lieber ein paar hochwertige Objektive als einen teuren Body + Kitoptik.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Oktober 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Okay...soviel würde ich nie im Leben für APS-C ausgeben.
> Lieber ein paar hochwertige Objektive als einen teuren Body + Kitoptik.



Jup, so sehe ich das auch


----------



## DataDino (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde abwarten, was Sony die nächsten Wochen vorstellt. Und ich hoffe vor allem, das sie mit dem Preis auf dem Boden bleiben. So Dinge wie "APS-C Sensor mit A9 Leistung/Features" sprechen da eine andere Sprache. Ich hoffe wirklich, das die A7000 (wenn sie so heißen sollte), zu einem attracktiven Preis kommt und Sony nicht den "Profi APS-C" Sektor, den Fuji bedient, auf die Spitze treibt. Bei 2.500 € für den Body würde ich eher eine A7III kaufen. Es gibt Grenzen, ab denen der Kauf von Kamera's kleinerer Sensoren finanziell sinnlos wird.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab Zeit und kann deswegen abwarten, was dieses Jahr noch so kommt.
Viele haben ja spekuliert, dass Sony den Nachfolger der A6500 vorstellt.


----------



## Taitan (18. Oktober 2018)

Noch'n Tipp: Kauf keine neu auf dem Markt eingeführte Kamera! Leider reift zu häufig das Produkt beim Kunden. Gerade Sony hatte mal in der Firmware gern mal was verschlimmbessert. Siehe "Star Eater Problem" bei den A7 Kameras.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Oktober 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Noch'n Tipp: Kauf keine neu auf dem Markt eingeführte Kamera! Leider reift zu häufig das Produkt beim Kunden. Gerade Sony hatte mal in der Firmware gern mal was verschlimmbessert. Siehe "Star Eater Problem" bei den A7 Kameras.



Würde ich eh nicht machen denn:

1. sind die teurer
2. meistens noch fehlerhaft bzw. nicht ausgereift

Ich warte eher auf Neuankündigungen, damit ältere Modelle im Preis sinken


----------



## Lotto (18. Oktober 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Noch'n Tipp: Kauf keine neu auf dem Markt eingeführte Kamera! Leider reift zu häufig das Produkt beim Kunden. Gerade Sony hatte mal in der Firmware gern mal was verschlimmbessert. Siehe "Star Eater Problem" bei den A7 Kameras.



Diese Weisheit gilt für jegliche komplexe Technik, z.B. auch bei neuen Auto-Modellen.
Als Early-Adopter bist du immer Tester und kostenloser Werbebeauftragter.


----------



## fotoman (18. Oktober 2018)

DataDino schrieb:


> Es gibt Grenzen, ab denen der Kauf von Kamera's kleinerer Sensoren finanziell sinnlos wird.


Was soll denn an der Sensorgröße sinnlos werden, wenn die Kamera ein paar Euro (für Dich) zu teuer wird?

Eine Kamera mit 20-24 MPix APS-C und der sonstigen Leistung der A9 hätte bei Sony ein solches Alleinstellungsmerkmal, dass sie m.M.n. vom Preis her einzig "weit genug" unterhalb der A9 begrenzt wird.

Eine A7 III ist nunmal absolut nicht mit einer virtuellen A9/APS-C zu vergleichen. Und das sogar noch unabhängig davon, ob ich bei den Aussagen hier bzgl. AF-C und adaptierten Linsen (es gibt z.B. immer noch kein Sony-E 300/2.8)  die Einschränkung der fps nur auf die markierten Modi anwende oder ob die anderen Modi garnicht mit Adapter verfügbar sind. Wenn ich einen APS-C Sensor UND Performance möchte, dann bringt mir eine 24 MPix KB-Kamera garnichts.

Eine mögliche finanzielle "Sinnlosigkeit" von APS-C im höheren Preisbereich würde sich für mich frühestens mit einer 45 MPix A9 ergeben, die ansonsten gegenüber der aktuellen A9 keine Einschränkungen hat.


----------



## Rat Six (20. Oktober 2018)

Sehe ich ähnlich. Für den Preis den ich für meine Olympus Kombi gezahlt habe, hätte ich auch eine Nikon D850 zu meinen ehemaligen Nikonobjektiven kaufen können. Nur hätte ich dann nicht das primäre Problem von Größe und Gewicht der Ausrüstung angegangen.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. November 2018)

So, ich habe soeben bestellt.
Und zwar die Fujifilm X-T2 

Warum?
Liegt gut / besser in der Hand, wird in Japan produziert, hat nen guten Sucher (klar gibt es bessere), mehr AF als meine XT20, der Bildschirm kann mehr bewegt werden als bei der XT20, die XT2 ist schon über 2 Jahre auf dem Markt und sollte frei von Fehlern sein.
Kostet aktuell 1699€ (mit dem XF 18-55) und man bekommt 200€ von Fuji zurück.

Warum nicht die XT3?
Ich brauche kein Touch; die XT3 ist neu und kann somit noch fehlerbehaftet sein; die XT3 wird in China produziert; sie kostet 400€ mehr (die 400€ kann ich schon wieder in z.B. das Samyang 12mm 2,0 investieren); hat zwar nen neuen Sensor und Prozessor, aber beides brauche ich nicht.  Die mehr MP merkt man nicht und die XT3 soll sogar früher rauschen als die XT2.

Warum doch wieder Fuji?
Weil mir das Design einfach gefällt und weil die Kameras + Objektive insgesamt sehr hochwertig sind. Ich hoffe einfach, dass ich bei der XT2 von Fehlern verschohnt bleibe 

Warum keine DSLR?
Weil ich die Vorzüge von DSLMs kennenlernen konnte und mir DSLMs einfach mehr liegen.

So, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> So, ich bin gespannt.


Und ich auch.


----------



## kero81 (2. November 2018)

Wir sind alle gespannt! Wann soll das gute Stück denn bei dir eintrudeln?!


----------



## Rage1988 (2. November 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wir sind alle gespannt! Wann soll das gute Stück denn bei dir eintrudeln?!



Wurde heute verschickt. Sollte also morgen oder dann am Montag da sein.
Ich habe diesmal auch nicht bei Amazon bestellt, sondern bei Foto Koch in Düsseldorf, da die G9 von Amazon damals schon äußerst schlampig verpackt und gebraucht war.
Der Preis ist identisch gewesen.


----------



## endlich (3. November 2018)

Was haltet ihr von der Sony RX100-Reihe?
Welche wäre empfehlenswert?
Ist ja gerade die Neueste 6. Generation raus gekommen.


----------



## kero81 (3. November 2018)

endlich schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Sony RX100-Reihe?
> Welche wäre empfehlenswert?
> Ist ja gerade die Neueste 6. Generation raus gekommen.



Gehört zwar nicht hier her, aber die III.


----------



## Rage1988 (3. November 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Gehört zwar nicht hier her, aber die III.



Naja, warum soll das nicht hier her gehören 
Den Thread kann doch jeder nutzen .

Zur RX100: Wenn man eine Kompaktkamera möchte, die richtig gut ist, dann bleibt nur die RX100.
Welche Version muss man selbst entscheiden. Die IIIer ist aber vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis gut.


----------



## fotoman (3. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, warum soll das nicht hier her gehören


Weil im Idealfall auch später noch jemand anders die Info finden und nutzen sollte ohne sich durch 20 Seiten wühlen zu müssen. Sonst werden identische Fragen noch häufiger erneut gestellt.



endlich schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Sony RX100-Reihe?
> Welche wäre empfehlenswert?


Ganz ehrlich: wenn Du das für  Deine Ansprüche und fotografeischen Aufgaben/Einsatzgebiete nicht selber  entscheiden kannst, dann keine. Ich würde erst einmal den Anwendungsbereich klären (insb. warum das Smartphone nicht ausreicht) und danach, ob die Kamera diese fehlenden Features abdecken kann.

Die rein technischen Unterschiede sieht man ja z.B. hier sehr schön
Sony RX100 Series Comparison (I, II, III, IV, V and VI) - Photography Life
oder
Spoilt for choice: which Sony RX100 is right for you?: Digital Photography Review

Dort kannst Du dann auch gleich die Bildqualität mit einander vergleichen
Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 IV Review: Digital Photography Review

Was  nützt Dir die Aussage, dass die RX100 III aus Sicht des Antwortgebers die  für ihn "beste" Version wäre, wenn Du selber mit einem 24-70 Objektiv  nichts anfangen kannst oder gerne in 4K filmen möchtest? Und wie man  oben liest/sieht, hängt die Entscheidung u.U. auch schlicht davon ab, ob Du in  JPG oder RAW fotografierts und die Bilder trotzdem in hoher  Auflösug ansiehst/nutzt.

Persönlich würde ich zwischen der RX100 III  und der RX100 IV wählen, mit ganz großer Präferenz zur IV. Diese bietet mehr Brennweite, hat nur etwas mehr Gewicht und liefert mind. die gleiche Bildqualität (wobei ich mir nicht den Aufwand angetan habe, dies auf anderen Seiten zu verifizieren, keine Ahnung, wie die Bildqualität im Telebereich ist, besser wie ein Crop wird das Ergebnis koffentlich sein). Wenn ich  Lichtstärke/Freistellung benötige kommt meine D850+24-70/2.8 mit und ich  ertrage deren Gewicht und die Randunschärfe.

An meiner Smartphonekamera fehlen mir nur zwei Dinge: Brennweite und Lichtempfindlichkeit des Sensors. Dafür gebe ich persönlich keine 600-1300 € aus weil ich weiss, dass ich auch bei einer 310g schweren Kamera zu faul bin, diese immer mitzunehmen. Somit genügt mir mein Smartphone, ich schleppe die DSLR mit oder ich verzichte auf die Bilder und sammele Eindrücke.

So gesehen warte ich auf eine RX100 IIV mit Telefonfunktion


----------



## endlich (3. November 2018)

Naja es hätte ja durchaus sein können, dass die RX-Serie nicht so das wahre ist. Ich werde mal ein eigenes thema starten, der Übersichtlichkeit halber. Danke.


----------

